# RickG Memorial Trophy Day (Coventry Golf Club)



## Fish (May 7, 2018)

I am looking to play at my own club with as many forumers as possible on Friday August 17th. 

2 days before my birthday, but the date has much more significance for me and hopefully others. 

This is an open invite to all forumers past & present and it would be nice if I could drag some staff up from GM Towers. 

Iâ€™m speaking to my club today & tomorrow to secure some tee times but Iâ€™d like to get an idea of numbers who would like to join me. 

There will be some prizes and a presentation and I will be personally subsidising something to eat afterwards. 

I frequent a lot of our meets all over the country and have played with so many of you at your clubs over the years, so it would be nice if you are available to make the effort if you can, the course is looking and playing fantastic, and Iâ€™ll make it a day youâ€™ll hopefully remember for years to come. 

Times to be confirmed but a late morning start is what I am aiming at..

Please cut & paste your names. 

Fish


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Count me in Robin &#128077;

Shine on Rick &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

It would be rude not to..&#128077;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )


----------



## anotherdouble (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble


----------



## richart (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Yes please Robin.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Yes Robin would love to join you it will be a pleasure.


----------



## Paperboy (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)


----------



## bluewolf (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I'll do my best mate. Subject to family holiday/work situation &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c


----------



## bluewolf (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c


----------



## GG26 (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 						
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Iâ€™m in too please Robin


----------



## NWJocko (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 						
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko


----------



## gregbwfc (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

If I can swing the leave, would love to Rob.

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I am being asked about nearby accommodation, for those that prefer Premier Inns thereâ€™s one only half a mile away from the club behind a Millar & Carter on Kempass Highway which is the A45. 

If anyone wants to know about any other nearby hotels feel free to ask 

Just to reiterate, although most will know and will have worked it out, Friday 17th is the anniversary of Rickgâ€™s passing, so I want to honour him and this day with a meet at my club, the fact itâ€™s my birthday 2 days later is insignifant in the grande scheme of things, but, Iâ€™d like to spend it with friends off the forum past & new as a kind of joint celebration, which I know Rick would have approved of. 

This is an open invitation so even if your new to the forum, please still come along, as that is what the forum is all about.


----------



## GB72 (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Will see if I can get the day off. If I can would be more than happy to join you. Would look to stay over so a few glasses can be raised


----------



## Captainron (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
Captainron (subject to management approval)


----------



## Junior (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
Captainron (subject to management approval)
Junior


----------



## Bazzatron (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
Captainron (subject to management approval)
Junior
Bazzatron

Just down the road for me, love to come along.


----------



## Old Skier (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
Captainron (subject to management approval)
Junior
Bazzatron
Old Skier


----------



## huds1475 (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I can't make it Robin, but wish I could.

If things change and I get a chance, will be sure to get in touch.

Irrespective of the above, have a brilliant day, has the makings of an annual event for people's filofaxes :thup:


----------



## Franco (May 7, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

This will be my first Forum gathering.

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
Captainron (subject to management approval)
Junior
Bazzatron
Old Skier
Franco


----------



## Crow (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Great idea!

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
Captainron (subject to management approval)
Junior
Bazzatron
Old Skier
Franco
Crow


----------



## PNWokingham (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Great idea - count me in please Robin

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
Captainron (subject to management approval)
Junior
Bazzatron
Old Skier
Franco
Crow
PNWokingham


----------



## pokerjoke (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

No ones put subject to wife approval yet.
Looks like another great forum meet evolving.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



pokerjoke said:



			No ones put subject to wife approval yet.
Looks like another great forum meet evolving.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find Captainron did.............


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Great idea, count me in, please Robin. Can I bring a guest too please ?

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
Captainron (subject to management approval)
Junior
Bazzatron
Old Skier
Franco
Crow
PNWokingham 
The Autumn Wind
The Autumn Wind +1

​


----------



## Crazyface (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I think I might be able to make this. Put me in.


----------



## DRW (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
Captainron (subject to management approval)
Junior
Bazzatron
Old Skier
Franco
Crow
PNWokingham 
The Autumn Wind
The Autumn Wind +1
Crazyface
DarrenWilliams

I should be coming now Robin, probably should apologise for attending, sorry but really wish to come given the reasons for the meet and have cancelled RSL. Thanks Robin for the chance, going to play Coventry soon so will have a preview before the above.

Out of information for people who may think about staying longer/weekend and wanting other games, I/Joanne would be happy to host at Beau on Saturday and Shifnal have a great captains day with lots of spots still available on the Sunday(https://www.brsgolf.com/shifnal/opens_home.php ) Hopefully that was okay to post but chucking options out there.​


----------



## anotherdouble (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Blue in Munich said:



			I think you'll find Captainron did.............  

Click to expand...

Are you sure he meant his wife and not Lincoln Quaker:whoo:


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I've had a meeting with the club this morning and they are coming back to me this afternoon when I play for my B-team to finalize all the figures of what I want from the day.

But in short, it will be;

Bacon Roll with Tea/Coffee on arrival
18 Holes of golf on an excellent parkland course which has been in the past, and is reapplying for, an Open Qualifying course.
Buffet which will include Lasagne, Scampi, Chips, Peas, Gammon and Salads.

Following this will be a presentation of prizes for Nearest the Pins on all our Par3's (4), Longest Drives (2), 1st, 2nd & 3rd Stableford scoring with full handicap and a best Gross Prize.

1st prize will also receive a *Rickg Memorial Trophy* and I am hoping that this will become an annual event, guests will not be able to receive the trophy unless they join the forum quickly and become active on it. However, they will still win a good 1st prize.

A visitor green fee for the day at Coventry is Â£60, our County and Guest fee's are Â£30, but *you will pay no more than Â£40* which includes everything, including entry into all the prizes.

I have subsidised this to make it affordable and good value for those locally as well as those that are travelling, it's all or nothing, sorry no 'golf only' options, I'm sorry but this is about a day of celebration so it's a package deal.

The main object of the day is to celebrate the life of Rickg and to enjoy the day no different to how he would have, with not a complaint about anything and a big smile.

It will be arrive from around 10am for a first tee time of 11am, tee times and groups will be finalized nearer the day once I have the numbers, but I've got it pretty much open at the minute all from the 1st tee for 2 hours so I can accommodate around 60 if needs be :thup: 

There is a good practice area, chipping area, bunker practice, nets and putting green for those that want to warm up and give this day their all.

I look forward to seeing & meeting forum members old & new, and hope you will support this day as Rick was a great forum stalwart and genuinely just a great guy, and although we have an award in his name on the Help for Heroes Day, I think this is a fitting tribute to Rick to have a golfing day in celebration of his life and times that some of us had the privilege to share with him.

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



The Autumn Wind said:



Great idea, count me in, please Robin. Can I bring a guest too please ? ​

Click to expand...



Yes, guests are welcome, but please note the restriction of winning the main Trophy (no different to our H4H's)



DarrenWilliams said:



			Out of information for people who may think about staying longer/weekend and wanting other games, I/Joanne would be happy to host at Beau on Saturday and Shifnal have a great captains day with lots of spots still available on the Sunday(https://www.brsgolf.com/shifnal/opens_home.php ) Hopefully that was okay to post but chucking options out there.
		
Click to expand...

​Thanks Darren, it's always helpful when offers are made to play on days before/after at nearby or passing courses to dilute the cost of travelling. 

Thank you for your offers.


----------



## Val (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I can make this work for me Robin, count me in.

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
Captainron (subject to management approval)
Junior
Bazzatron
Old Skier
Franco
Crow
PNWokingham 
The Autumn Wind
The Autumn Wind +1
Crazyface
DarrenWilliams
Val


----------



## GB72 (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
Captainron (subject to management approval)
Junior
Bazzatron
Old Skier
Franco
Crow
 PNWokingham
The Autumn Wind
The Autumn Wind +1
Crazyface
 DarrenWilliams
 Val
GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Hi Robin, I'd be up for this meet. Toast your birthday & our mate Rick on the same day :cheers:

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c      
Radbourne 2010


----------



## Captainron (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
Captainron 
Junior
Bazzatron
Old Skier
Franco
Crow
 PNWokingham
The Autumn Wind
The Autumn Wind +1
Crazyface
 DarrenWilliams
 Val
GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)


----------



## TheDiablo (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
Captainron (subject to management approval)
Junior
Bazzatron
Old Skier
Franco
Crow
PNWokingham
The Autumn Wind
The Autumn Wind +1
Crazyface
DarrenWilliams
Val
GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
Radbourne2010
TheDiablo

I'm heading up north that day for a wedding on Saturday so I'd be keen for this. I may have to shoot quite quickly after the golf though if that's ok? Will know details a bit nearer the time. Not looking for any sort of discount!


----------



## Badger (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

i'm struggling big time for leave this year so am unlikely to be able to make it, but it's a smashing idea Robin and wish you all the best with it.


----------



## User20205 (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Iâ€™m on holiday mate, but itâ€™s a cracking idea. Hope all goes well with it & your 70th birthday :thup:


----------



## chellie (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

If I fail to qualify for Lady Captains final we will be there.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Robin,

A great idea and I wish I could attend but holiday in Scotland clashes with this. 
My apologies and I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## PIng (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
Captainron (subject to management approval)
Junior
Bazzatron
Old Skier
Franco
Crow
PNWokingham
The Autumn Wind
The Autumn Wind +1
Crazyface
DarrenWilliams
Val
GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
Radbourne2010
TheDiablo
PIng

Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?97234-Coventry-Golf-Club/page4#VywZHj8tZ6Yx5LqM.99


----------



## User101 (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
Captainron (subject to management approval)
Junior
Bazzatron
Old Skier
Franco
Crow
PNWokingham
The Autumn Wind
The Autumn Wind +1
Crazyface
DarrenWilliams
Val
GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
Radbourne2010
TheDiablo
PIng
Cabby


----------



## upsidedown (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish
Imurg
Fragger
Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
Anotherdouble
Richart
Pokerjoke
Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
Stu c 
GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
wrighty1874
NWJocko 
GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
Captainron (subject to management approval)
Junior
Bazzatron
Old Skier
Franco
Crow
PNWokingham
The Autumn Wind
The Autumn Wind +1
Crazyface
DarrenWilliams
Val
GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
Radbourne2010
TheDiablo
PIng
Cabby
Upsidedown
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?97234-Coventry-Golf-Club/page2#XIjCWQ2D8FVLoSHG.99


----------



## Captainron (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Looks like a good crew Robin. Do you need a deposit/payment from us to get things formalised?


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Captainron said:



			Looks like a good crew Robin. Do you need a deposit/payment from us to get things formalised?
		
Click to expand...

Not at this point Cameron but thank you for asking. 

I will be asking for just Â£20 at the end of this month as by then Iâ€™ll have a better idea of the numbers, details of that will follow ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
9/ Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
10/ Stu c 
11/ GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko 
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
16/ Captainron (subject to management approval)
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ The Autumn Wind +1
25/ Crazyface
26/ DarrenWilliams
27/ Val
28/ GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
29/ Radbourne2010
30/ TheDiablo
31/ PIng
32/ Upsidedown

I have given an open invite to Centurion members which wish to join us (Ricks club) and also Midland Amatuer Tour boys, so numbers will increase considerably to those above, so please get your names down even if your not 100% at present as Iâ€™ll have both a reserve list once I hit 60 or if demand is high, I might be able to extend the tee time and squeeze a few more in. 

This will, I can assure you all, be a memorable meet and event. 

Thank you to those that have personally messaged me because they canâ€™t make the date but have sent good wishes, itâ€™s appreciated ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## DRW (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
9/ Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
10/ Stu c 
11/ GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko 
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
16/ Captainron (subject to management approval)
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ The Autumn Wind +1
25/ Crazyface
26/ DarrenWilliams
27/ Val
28/ GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
29/ Radbourne2010
30/ TheDiablo
31/ PIng
32/ Upsidedown
33/ Adam Williams(subject to getting time off work or maybe Joanne)


----------



## full_throttle (May 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
9/ Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
16/ Captainron (subject to management approval)
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ The Autumn Wind +1
25/ Crazyface
26/ DarrenWilliams
27/ Val
28/ GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
29/ Radbourne2010
30/ TheDiablo
31/ PIng
32/ Upsidedown
33/ Adam Williams(subject to getting time off work or maybe Joanne) 
34/ full-throttle (will confirm by end of week)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Gutted I cant make this as I cant get the time off work. 

Best of luck with the day Rob :thup:.


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
9/ Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
16/ Captainron (subject to management approval)
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ The Autumn Wind +1
25/ Crazyface
26/ DarrenWilliams
27/ Val
28/ GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
29/ Radbourne2010
30/ TheDiablo
31/ PIng
32/ Upsidedown
33/ Adam Williams(subject to getting time off work or maybe Joanne) 
34/ full-throttle (will confirm by end of week)


----------



## drewster (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
9/ Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
16/ Captainron (subject to management approval)
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ The Autumn Wind +1
25/ Crazyface
26/ DarrenWilliams
27/ Val
28/ GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
29/ Radbourne2010
30/ TheDiablo
31/ PIng
32/ Upsidedown
33/ Adam Williams(subject to getting time off work or maybe Joanne) 
34/ full-throttle (will confirm by end of week)
35/ 
36/ drewster - subject to management approval and annual leave approval


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Still plenty of tee times available but interest and news of this great day is spreading fast..

All 18 holes on the day are available for sponsorship at only Â£10 each, hopefully some of those that can't make it might like to still be involved in some way and consider this as an alternative .  

The holes can be sponsored by individuals of which I will make up a card with their name on and acknowledgement etc, or they can be from a business of which if I'm sent any logo's I'll print off a card with their company details on, or if a company or group have any of their own pop-up advertising banners, I'm happy to put those out on the hole/s they subsequently sponsor also. 

Nearest the pins will be sponsored (x4) plus the 2 longest drives all at only Â£10ea. 

Raffles on the day and a couple of buckets for fines for falling foul of a specific bunker/s. 
 Â£10 per tee is all that is required to sponsor a hole, unless you want to donate more of course for any specific hole.

All sponsorship monies and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) is choosing and coming back to me later.

If you want to be involved in sponsoring a hole or challenge then please put your forum name against the list and PM me what you would like to have on a card (personal message, name, business name etc), or if you have your own marketing banners I'm happy to put those out on the sponsored hole.

1/ 
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
13/
15/
16/
17/
18/

Nearest the Pin
5th
7th
15th
17th

Longest Drives
6th
16th

Thank you for your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Great effort Robin, touched a nerve here as it will have with everyone who knew Rick.

My plans currently are up in the air and am struggling to make the day, pop me down to sponsor a hole please (and if I can make the day ill let you know asap)


----------



## philly169 (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Great idea Robin, would love to attend as I am missing out on HFH this year.

This will be a great day to celebrate the life and golf of a great man who bought enjoyment to everyone he met.

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil ( subject to holiday approval )
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
9/ Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
16/ Captainron (subject to management approval)
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ The Autumn Wind +1
25/ Crazyface
26/ DarrenWilliams
27/ Val
28/ GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
29/ Radbourne2010
30/ TheDiablo
31/ PIng
32/ Upsidedown
33/ Adam Williams(subject to getting time off work or maybe Joanne) 
34/ full-throttle (will confirm by end of week)
35/ 
36/ drewster - subject to management approval and annual leave approval
37/ philly169


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



fundy said:



			Great effort Robin, touched a nerve here as it will have with everyone who knew Rick.

My plans currently are up in the air and am struggling to make the day, pop me down to sponsor a hole please (and if I can make the day ill let you know asap)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, any specific tee Steve?


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			Thanks, any specific tee Steve?
		
Click to expand...

no mate whatever suits


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Â£10 per tee is all that is required to sponsor a hole, unless you want to donate more of course for any specific hole.

All sponsorship monies and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) is choosing and coming back to me later.

If you want to be involved in sponsoring a hole or challenge then please put your forum name against the list and PM me what you would like to have on a card (personal message, name, business name etc), or if you have your own marketing banners I'm happy to put those out on the sponsored hole.

1/ 
2/ Fundy
3/
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
13/
15/
16/
17/
18/

Nearest the Pin
5th/
7th/
15th/
17th/

Longest Drives
6th/
16th/

Thank you for your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:


----------



## 2blue (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Robin I can't make it as I'm committed to playing at Seaton Carew that day but am happy to Sponsor the *'Longest Drive that's on a dog-leg'*......  as the first time I met Rick was at Kenilworth when he played for GM v HDIDo & I was against him. His face was a picture that day when it became clear that the Longest Drive Hole you'd set up was a, not insubstantial, left dog-leg hahaha. 
I remember I had the lead until Juggles grabbed it later.
Sorry Robin but that will never be forgotten.....  just another of those 'Legendary Moments' :rofl::rofl:


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



2blue said:



			Robin I can't make it as I'm committed to playing at Seaton Carew that day but am happy to Sponsor the *'Longest Drive that's on a dog-leg'*......  as the first time I met Rick was at Kenilworth when he played for GM v HDIDo & I was against him. His face was a picture that day when it became clear that the Longest Drive Hole you'd set up was a, not insubstantial, left dog-leg hahaha. 
I remember I had the lead until Juggles grabbed it later.
Sorry Robin but that will never be forgotten.....  just another of those 'Legendary Moments' :rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

haha thats brilliant


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



2blue said:



			Robin I can't make it as I'm committed to playing at Seaton Carew that day but am happy to Sponsor the *'Longest Drive that's on a dog-leg'*......  as the first time I met Rick was at Kenilworth when he played for GM v HDIDo & I was against him. His face was a picture that day when it became clear that the Longest Drive Hole you'd set up was a, not insubstantial, left dog-leg hahaha. 
I remember I had the lead until Juggles grabbed it later.
Sorry Robin but that will never be forgotten.....  just another of those 'Legendary Moments' :rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

In my defence Dave I didnâ€™t pick it, the Pro did at that club, speaks volumes but yes, a legendary moment, time and indeed the first time I met Rick also. 

Thanks for your support Dave ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Â£10 per tee is all that is required to sponsor a hole, unless you want to donate more of course for any specific hole.

All sponsorship monies and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) is choosing and coming back to me later.

If you want to be involved in sponsoring a hole or challenge then please put your forum name against the list and PM me what you would like to have on a card (personal message, name, business name etc), or if you have your own marketing banners I'm happy to put those out on the sponsored hole.

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ 
2/ Fundy
3/
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
13/
15/
16/
17/
18/

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue
16th/

Thank you for your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Robin, 

I'm now a definate

can I have Hole 10 please


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

, Â£10 per tee is all that is required to sponsor a hole, unless you want to donate more of course for any specific hole.

All sponsorship monies and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) is choosing and coming back to me later.

If you want to be involved in sponsoring a hole or challenge then please put your forum name against the list and PM me what you would like to have on a card (personal message, name, business name etc), or if you have your own marketing banners I'm happy to put those out on the sponsored hole.

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ 
2/ Fundy
3/
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/
9/
10/ Full_Throttle
11/
12/
13/
13/
15/
16/
17/
18/

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue
16th/
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ 

Thank you for your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Iâ€™ll sponsor the 12th
Good job Robin


----------



## huds1475 (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I'll sponsor 16 Robin.

2 X big hitters sponsoring the distance events seems about right :thup:

Will pm about the dough.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Old Skier (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I'll fork out for the 3rd


----------



## anotherdouble (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Robin give me unlucky for some and I will put up a prize for lowest scores for total on par3's


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Iâ€™ll sponsor hole 17 mate.


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Â£10 per tee is all that is required to sponsor a hole, unless you want to donate more of course for any specific hole.

All sponsorship monies and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

This is *not* for the Â£40 to play, details of that will follow.

If you want to be involved in sponsoring a hole or a challenge then please put your forum name against the list and PM me what you would like to have on a card (personal message, name, business name etc), or if you have your own marketing banners I'm happy to put those out on the sponsored hole.

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ 
2/ Fundy
3/ Old Skier
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/
9/
10/ Full_Throttle
11/
12/
13/ AnotherDouble
13/
15/
16/
17/ Wrighty1874
18/

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue
16th/ Huds1475
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger

Thank you for your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:


----------



## Old Skier (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Done


----------



## paddyc (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Damn it Im away that week with the family,so unlikely I can get out of that one, but would have loved to played. Well done Robin for arranging, sounds like it will be a cracking day.Raise a glass to Rick for me.


----------



## quinn (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



2blue said:



			Robin I can't make it as I'm committed to playing at Seaton Carew that day but am happy to Sponsor the *'Longest Drive that's on a dog-leg'*......  as the first time I met Rick was at Kenilworth when he played for GM v HDIDo & I was against him. His face was a picture that day when it became clear that the Longest Drive Hole you'd set up was a, not insubstantial, left dog-leg hahaha. 
I remember I had the lead until Juggles grabbed it later.
Sorry Robin but that will never be forgotten.....  just another of those 'Legendary Moments' :rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I was his partner, Remember it well was his best drive of the day â€œ who puts a bloody longest drive on a dog leg â€œ ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ and to top it off we lost the match on the 18th, cracking bloke,


----------



## Captainron (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Iâ€™ll sponsor 18 Robin


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Robin can you put me down as a 'definite maybe' please. I'm away on holiday just now so can't check with work till next week :thup:


----------



## upsidedown (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Robin , happy to sponsor a hole,any one will do :thup:


----------



## 2blue (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



quinn said:



			I was his partner, Remember it well was his best drive of the day â€œ who puts a bloody longest drive on a dog leg â€œ ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ and to top it off we lost the match on the 18th, cracking bloke,
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes Quinn.......  it was the last GM v HDIDo contest.......  & long remembered.....  The HDIDo Forum pretty much folded straight after that & we mostly moved over to GM's. Aye Rick was a memorable guy!!


----------



## quinn (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

We had a mini rematch the year after, ive still got the GM v HDID trophy &#128514; think me and Bigfoot beat 2 of the hdid lads, never got round to having another rematch,


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Â£10 per tee is all that is required to sponsor a hole, unless you want to donate more of course for any specific hole.

All sponsorship monies and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

This is *not* for the Â£40 to play, details of that will follow.

If you want to be involved in sponsoring a hole or a challenge then please put your forum name against the list and PM me what you would like to have on a card (personal message, name, business name etc), or if you have your own marketing banners I'm happy to put those out on the sponsored hole.

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ 
2/ Fundy
3/ Old Skier
4/ Upsidedown
5/
6/
7/
8/
9/
10/ Full_Throttle
11/
12/
13/ AnotherDouble
13/
15/
16/
17/ Wrighty1874
18/ Captainron

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue
16th/ Huds1475
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger

Thank you for your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
9/ Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
16/ Captainron (subject to management approval)
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ The Autumn Wind +1
25/ Crazyface
26/ DarrenWilliams
27/ Val
28/ GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
29/ Radbourne2010
30/ TheDiablo
31/ PIng
32/ Upsidedown
33/ Adam Williams(subject to getting time off work or maybe Joanne) 
34/ full-throttle (will confirm by end of week)
35/ 
36/ drewster - subject to management approval and annual leave approval
37/ philly169
38/ Drive4Show (TBC)


----------



## Twire (May 10, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Put me down for hole 15 please Robin.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Put Mrs BiM down for 9 please Robin if that's okay, and I'll have 8 please; Butch's old number seems appropriate given the charity.


----------



## JamesR (May 10, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Robin, I'd love to come but don't know if I'll have the holiday available.
So for now I'll sponsor hole 5


----------



## wookie (May 10, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
9/ Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
16/ Captainron (subject to management approval)
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ The Autumn Wind +1
25/ Crazyface
26/ DarrenWilliams
27/ Val
28/ GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
29/ Radbourne2010
30/ TheDiablo
31/ PIng
32/ Upsidedown
33/ Adam Williams(subject to getting time off work or maybe Joanne) 
34/ full-throttle (will confirm by end of week)
35/ 
36/ drewster - subject to management approval and annual leave approval
37/ philly169
38/ Drive4Show (TBC)
39/ wookie (subject to not being on holiday - tbc shortly)


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Thank you for all the pledges of sponsorship so far, you can make the minimum amount of Â£10 direct to my Just Giving site. There is a link in my signature in the 2 main posts above. 

I will update the list when I get home tonight. 

Thank you ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 10, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

6th hole sponsored please Robin.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			Thank you for all the pledges of sponsorship so far, you can make the minimum amount of Â£10 direct to my Just Giving site. There is a link in my signature in the 2 main posts above. 

I will update the list when I get home tonight. 

Thank you ï‘
		
Click to expand...

Robin, what's the position with Gift Aid on these?


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Blue in Munich said:



			Robin, what's the position with Gift Aid on these?
		
Click to expand...

I did mention it in a previous post, you are essentially not getting anything materialistic for these sponsorship's so you can add Gift Aid :thup:

If unsure what to put in the comments, just put 'Donation #8' as an example, I'll know what it's for then.

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Â£10 per tee is all that is required to sponsor a hole, unless you want to donate more of course for any specific hole.

All sponsorship monies and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

This is *not* for the Â£40 to play, details of that will follow.

If you want to be involved in sponsoring a hole or a challenge then please put your forum name against the list and PM me what you would like to have on a card (personal message, name, business name etc), or if you have your own marketing banners I'm happy to put those out on the sponsored hole.

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ 
2/ Fundy
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ 
8/ BIM (snr)
9/ BIM (boss)
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/
12/
13/ AnotherDouble
14/
15/ Twire
16/
17/ Wrighty1874
18/ Captainron

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger

Thank you for your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:

*= Paid into Just Giving site.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

All those that are â€˜subject toâ€™ something, can you keep me informed and let me know when your holiday has been sanctioned or your partner has given you permission to play so I can keep abreast of numbers ðŸ˜‰

Thank you.


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
9/ Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
16/ Captainron (subject to management approval)
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ The Autumn Wind +1
25/ Crazyface
26/ DarrenWilliams
27/ Val
28/ GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
29/ Radbourne2010
30/ TheDiablo
31/ PIng
32/ Upsidedown
33/ Adam Williams(subject to getting time off work or maybe Joanne) 
34/ full-throttle (will confirm by end of week)
35/ 
36/ drewster - subject to management approval and annual leave approval
37/ philly169
38/ Drive4Show (TBC)
39/ wookie (subject to not being on holiday - tbc shortly)
40/ CVG


----------



## Captainron (May 10, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Iâ€™m a definite now


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			I did mention it in a previous post, you are essentially not getting anything materialistic for these sponsorship's so you can add Gift Aid :thup:

If unsure what to put in the comments, just put 'Donation #8' as an example, I'll know what it's for then.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Robin, missed that earlier one.  I'm back to work on Monday, leave will be requested then, should know fairly soon once the line manager sees it.  I've made a donation on behalf of Mrs BiM (BMA!) and myself.   Great work mate.


----------



## Fish (May 11, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
9/ Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
16/ Captainron 
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ The Autumn Wind +1
25/ Crazyface
26/ DarrenWilliams
27/ Val
28/ GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
29/ Radbourne2010
30/ TheDiablo
31/ PIng
32/ Upsidedown
33/ Adam Williams(subject to getting time off work or maybe Joanne) 
34/ full-throttle
35/  
36/ drewster - subject to management approval and annual leave approval
37/ philly169
38/ Drive4Show (TBC)
39/ wookie (subject to not being on holiday - tbc shortly)
40/ CVG
41/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)


----------



## bluewolf (May 11, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Hey Robin, I won't know for a couple of weeks as I'm in the process of changing job and I don't start till May 29th. As soon as I know I'll update the thread &#128077;


----------



## Fish (May 11, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



bluewolf said:



			Hey Robin, I won't know for a couple of weeks as I'm in the process of changing job and I don't start till May 29th. As soon as I know I'll update the thread &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

No problem Danny, although we have a good number now, I know a few will drop out for various reasons so I don't expect to hit the magic 60 number, although it would be nice, but if I did, I know I can squeeze a few more tee times from the club :thup:


----------



## bigslice (May 11, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Ive sent over money just pick any tee. &#128077;


----------



## chellie (May 11, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Robin, just confirming Simon and I can't be there as I qualified for the LC final and the dates clash. Sorry we can't be there with you all.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

i have booked the Premier Inn Coventry South around the corner from the club - Â£39.50. So will be raising a glass to Rick several times after the game!! ne::cheers:


----------



## anotherdouble (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



PNWokingham said:



			i have booked the Premier Inn Coventry South around the corner from the club - Â£39.50. So will be raising a glass to Rick several times after the game!! ne::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Am booked in as well Paul so I will join you if I may


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I take it you boys have gone for Friday evening; I was thinking of doing Thursday to save travelling on the day, may reconsider if there's company....


----------



## anotherdouble (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Blue in Munich said:



			I take it you boys have gone for Friday evening; I was thinking of doing Thursday to save travelling on the day, may reconsider if there's company....
		
Click to expand...

I am in thurs as well mate. Was going to get up there mid afternoon and try for a twilight round before dinner and an aperitif


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Blue in Munich said:



			I take it you boys have gone for Friday evening; I was thinking of doing Thursday to save travelling on the day, may reconsider if there's company....
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking Thursday night too Richard.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



anotherdouble said:



			I am in thurs as well mate. Was going to get up there mid afternoon and try for a twilight round before dinner and an aperitif
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			I was thinking Thursday night too Richard.
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking that if people travelling up from the South Coast wanted a game I could possibly host & then leave after the evening car parkers had cleared the M25.  Also wondering which team will get lumbered with the Friday night game............


----------



## full_throttle (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I don't want to hijack the thread, but happy for anyone to join me to play Thursday evening at my club, about 10 minutes from the event / hotel location


----------



## anotherdouble (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Cheers for offer Richard but as there is a chance to play a different course and I won't be in that neck of the woods often I am going to accept Mr Throttle's offer


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

For those stopping over Friday night, although I know we have a buffet after the round at the club, Iâ€™m happy to book a table in the Millar & Carterâ€™s at the front of the hotel to have a decent steak and a few toasts to absent friends. 

If you want to me sort this let me know whoâ€™s interested.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			For those stopping over Friday night, although I know we have a buffet after the round at the club, Iâ€™m happy to book a table in the Millar & Carterâ€™s at the front of the hotel to have a decent steak and a few toasts to absent friends. 

If you want to me sort this let me know whoâ€™s interested.
		
Click to expand...

The Fish dinner arrangements dot com will do for me


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



anotherdouble said:



			Cheers for offer Richard but as there is a chance to play a different course and I won't be in that neck of the woods often I am going to accept Mr Throttle's offer
		
Click to expand...

No problem Chris, I quite understand, might even do the same.


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Â£10 per tee is all that is required to sponsor a hole, unless you want to donate more of course for any specific hole.

All sponsorship monies and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

This is *not* for the Â£40 to play, details of that will follow.

If you want to be involved in sponsoring a hole or a challenge then please put your forum name against the list and PM me what you would like to have on a card (personal message, name, business name etc), or if you have your own marketing banners I'm happy to put those out on the sponsored hole.

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ 
2/ Fundy
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ BigSlice*
8/ BIM (snr)*
9/ BIM (boss)*
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/
12/
13/ AnotherDouble
14/
15/ Twire
16/
17/ Wrighty1874
18/ Captainron

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger*

Thank you for your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:

*= Paid into Just Giving site.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



PNWokingham said:



			i have booked the Premier Inn Coventry South around the corner from the club - Â£39.50. So will be raising a glass to Rick several times after the game!! ne::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Great idea Slasher, i'll book a room too.



Fish said:



			For those stopping over Friday night, although I know we have a buffet after the round at the club, Iâ€™m happy to book a table in the Millar & Carterâ€™s at the front of the hotel to have a decent steak and a few toasts to absent friends. 

If you want to me sort this let me know whoâ€™s interested.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be up for  it fishy old boy :thup:


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Millar & Carter Friday Night. 

Fish
PNWokingham
AnoutherDouble
Stu_C


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish i could well be up for a bite to eat as well all depends on what time you would be looking at 

Also I might well be able to squeeze in some people at Leighton the afternoon before


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Fish i could well be up for a bite to eat as well all depends on what time you would be looking at 

Also I might well be able to squeeze in some people at Leighton the afternoon before
		
Click to expand...

Obviously a lot is going to depend on the final playing number, if it stays within 40-50 then weâ€™ll have the 1st tee for around 90 minutes meaning the last group will be out at 12.30, potentially getting in 4.30, so people arenâ€™t hanging around too much Iâ€™m hoping to have the buffet rolling.  Our buffets is very substantial and you can have as many options as you want and can get on your plate! 

Last group showered and fed we could be looking at 5.30, presentations etc and be wrapped up around 6.30 max. I wouldnâ€™t think weâ€™d want or need to eat again until at least 8 oâ€™clock. 

The alternative is try for a shotgun start, I do prefer a rolling start on the 1st as I think you get a better appreciation of the course playing it as itâ€™s designed to be played, but if numbers and time frames become an issue, then I might see about asking about a shotgun but I canâ€™t see me getting that on a Friday, which is usually a no no for societies anyway, but theyâ€™ve allowed it for me. 

Miller & Carter is very nice, some great steaks, but if those stopping over canâ€™t manage another meal, we could just have something light and raise a few glasses to finish of the night. We donâ€™t have a comp on that Saturday so I donâ€™t have to worry about a late night.


----------



## Cake (May 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy (Subject to holiday approval)
9/ Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
16/ Captainron 
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ The Autumn Wind +1
25/ Crazyface
26/ DarrenWilliams
27/ Val
28/ GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
29/ Radbourne2010
30/ TheDiablo
31/ PIng
32/ Upsidedown
33/ Adam Williams(subject to getting time off work or maybe Joanne) 
34/ full-throttle
35/ 
36/ drewster - subject to management approval and annual leave approval
37/ philly169
38/ Drive4Show (TBC)
39/ wookie (subject to not being on holiday - tbc shortly)
40/ CVG
41/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
42/ Cake (subject to holiday approval)

should be be able to confirm Holiday approval early next week


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 14, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Just about to book a Twin Room at Premier Inn, Coventry South. If anyone wants to share drop me a line on this tread or PM me :thup:


----------



## Old Skier (May 14, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Millar & Carter Friday Night.
Fish
PNWokingham
AnoutherDouble
Stu_C
Old Skier (not necessarily to waste time eating):lol:


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Radbourne2010 said:



			Just about to book a Twin Room at Premier Inn, Coventry South. If anyone wants to share drop me a line on this tread or PM me :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Best you state if itâ€™s for the night before or after ðŸ¤”


----------



## Paperboy (May 14, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Millar & Carter Friday Night.
 Fish
 PNWokingham
 AnoutherDouble
 Stu_C
 Old Skier (not necessarily to waste time eating)
 Paperboy


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 14, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Just to let you know out of courtesy, I live around an hour away so I plan to just drive up and back on the day, without staying over.


----------



## Fish (May 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Please keep me up to date with the 'subject to..' scenarios regarding the day off and your availability etc :thup:

Thank you to everyone who has sponsored holes or challenges, there are still a few left over. Just a minimum of Â£10 will see your name [and a message if you want] on the tee you sponsor, of course you can donate more if you want 

Those that have pledged to sponsor a hole please do so direct to my Just Giving site HERE.

Once I can see the payment a * will appear next to your name, if you have paid and don't have a *, please let me know either on here or via PM.

Thank you everyone, this is shaping up to be a great day.

You may have noticed that some people are stopping over afterwards, if you are also staying over or live locally, you are all more than welcome to join us at the Millar & Carter pub which is only a par 5 down the road, you don't have to eat, but we'll be looking to raise a glass or 2 to Rick, but this is totally separate to the main event.

I will be sending out a PM to everyone towards the end of the month with the payment details and to obtain your real names and handicap. Only a deposit of Â£20 will be required at this point, unless you want to pay the balance of course.

Once again thank you for everyone's support, Karen is following this along with other members of Rick's family & close friends and they are all amazed at our generosity and the admiration shown towards our founder for the Help for Heroes Charity Day and who we all knew just as a top bloke, lets put this day on the map


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Friday night &#128076;


----------



## Fish (May 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich (subject to holiday approval)
16/ Captainron 
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ The Autumn Wind +1
25/ Crazyface
26/ DarrenWilliams
27/ Val
28/ GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
29/ Radbourne2010
30/ TheDiablo
31/ PIng
32/ Upsidedown
33/ Adam Williams(subject to getting time off work or maybe Joanne) 
34/ full-throttle
35/  
36/ drewster - subject to management approval and annual leave approval
37/ philly169
38/ Drive4Show (TBC)
39/ wookie (subject to not being on holiday - tbc shortly)
40/ CVG
41/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
42/ Cake (subject to holiday approval)


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Leave approved Robin, will update properly from home later.


----------



## Fish (May 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich 
16/ Captainron 
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ The Autumn Wind +1
25/ Crazyface
26/ DarrenWilliams
27/ Val
28/ GB72 (Subject to Holiday Approval)
29/ Radbourne2010
30/ TheDiablo
31/ PIng
32/ Upsidedown
33/ Adam Williams(subject to getting time off work or maybe Joanne) 
34/ full-throttle
35/ 
36/ drewster - subject to management approval and annual leave approval
37/ philly169
38/ Drive4Show (TBC)
39/ wookie (subject to not being on holiday - tbc shortly)
40/ CVG
41/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
42/ Cake (subject to holiday approval)


----------



## PCWOX (May 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Never been to a meet before.  Is this open to people who haven't been to a meet before also?  CHeers


----------



## Fish (May 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



PCWOX said:



			Never been to a meet before.  Is this open to people who haven't been to a meet before also?  CHeers
		
Click to expand...

Your more than welcome, any member of the forum can play on what will be a great day to remember a great Forum stalwart.


----------



## User2021 (May 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Provisional yes Robin, will confirm 100% in a week or so.


----------



## PCWOX (May 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
 2/ Imurg
 3/ Fragger
 4/ Liverpoolphil
 5/  Anotherdouble
 6/ Richart
 7/ Pokerjoke
 8/ Paperboy
 9/ Bluewolf  (Subject to holiday approval)
 10/ Stu c
 11/ GG26 (subject to holiday  approval)
 12/ wrighty1874
 13/ NWJocko
 14/ GregBWFC (subject to  holiday approval)
 15/ Blue in Munich 
 16/ Captainron 
 17/ Junior
 18/ Bazzatron
 19/ Old Skier
 20/ Franco
 21/ Crow
 22/  PNWokingham
 23/ The Autumn Wind
 24/ The Autumn Wind +1
 25/  Crazyface
 26/ DarrenWilliams
 27/ Val
 28/ GB72 (Subject to Holiday  Approval)
 29/ Radbourne2010
 30/ TheDiablo
 31/ PIng
 32/  Upsidedown
 33/ Adam Williams(subject to getting time off work or maybe  Joanne) 
 34/ full-throttle
 35/ 
 36/ drewster -  subject to management approval and annual leave approval
 37/ philly169
 38/ Drive4Show (TBC)
 39/ wookie (subject to not being on holiday - tbc  shortly)
 40/ CVG
 41/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday  arrangements)
 42/ Cake (subject to holiday approval)#
43/ PCWOX (subject to holiday approval)


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Millar & Carter Friday Night.
Fish
PNWokingham
AnoutherDouble
Stu_C
Old Skier (not necessarily to waste time eating)
Paperboy
Radbourne2010
Blue in Munich


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 18, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Sorry Fish, my +1 won't be able to attend as he needs to be back in London by 5pm that day.

So it'll just be me attending without a guest.


----------



## GB72 (May 18, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I am a definite yes for the golf but have to head off afterwards, forgot my wife had booked tickets for the racing and Paloma Faith concert on the Saturday.


----------



## DRW (May 18, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
 2/ Imurg
 3/ Fragger
 4/ Liverpoolphil
 5/  Anotherdouble
 6/ Richart
 7/ Pokerjoke
 8/ Paperboy
 9/ Bluewolf  (Subject to holiday approval)
 10/ Stu c
 11/ GG26 (subject to holiday  approval)
 12/ wrighty1874
 13/ NWJocko
 14/ GregBWFC (subject to  holiday approval)
 15/ Blue in Munich 
 16/ Captainron 
 17/ Junior
 18/ Bazzatron
 19/ Old Skier
 20/ Franco
 21/ Crow
 22/  PNWokingham
 23/ The Autumn Wind
  24/  Crazyface
 25/ DarrenWilliams
 26/ Val
 27/ GB72
 28/ Radbourne2010
29 / TheDiablo
 30/ PIng
 31/  Upsidedown
 32 full-throttle
 33/ 
 34/ drewster -  subject to management approval and annual leave approval
 35/ philly169
 36/ Drive4Show (TBC)
 37/ wookie (subject to not being on holiday - tbc  shortly)
38 / CVG
 39/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday  arrangements)
 40/ Cake (subject to holiday approval)
41/ PCWOX (subject to holiday approval)
42/ Jobr1850(provisional)


----------



## drewster (May 18, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Sorry Robin, with regret it seems we're off on holiday this week !!


----------



## bluewolf (May 18, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Ok Robin. Count me in for the day now. I'll be staying over on the Friday night as well for a few toasts to the great man himself. 

Also, I'll sponsor 3 holes (if there are 3 left). Sponsor names to follow shortly. This is a way of saying thank you to Andy (Junior) who's sorted my boy out for some clubs today. Can't think of a better way to do it &#128077;


----------



## Crazyface (May 21, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf (Subject to holiday approval)
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ Crazyface
25/ DarrenWilliams
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010
29 / TheDiablo
30/ PIng
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle
33/ 
34/ drewster - subject to management approval and annual leave approval
35/ philly169
36/ Drive4Show (TBC)
37/ wookie (subject to not being on holiday - tbc shortly)
38 / CVG
39/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
40/ Cake (subject to holiday approval)
41/ PCWOX (subject to holiday approval)
42/ Jobr1850(provisional) 
43/ Mrs Crazyface

Hi Robin, please can Mrs CF and I be put out together.


----------



## Fish (May 21, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ Crazyface
25/ DarrenWilliams
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010
29 / TheDiablo
30/ PIng
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle
33/ 
34/  philly169
35/ Drive4Show (TBC)
36/ wookie (subject to not being on holiday - tbc shortly)
37/ CVG
38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
39/ Cake (subject to holiday approval)
40/ PCWOX (subject to holiday approval)
41/ Jobr1850(provisional) 
42/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)


----------



## Fish (May 21, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Â£10 per tee is all that is required to sponsor a hole, unless you want to donate more of course for any specific hole.

All sponsorship monies and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

This is *not* for the Â£40 to play, details of that will follow.

If you want to be involved in sponsoring a hole or a challenge then please put your forum name against the list and PM me what you would like to have on a card (personal message, name, business name etc), or if you have your own marketing banners I'm happy to put those out on the sponsored hole.

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ 
2/ Fundy*
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ BigSlice*
8/ BIM (snr)*
9/ BIM (boss)*
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/ BlueWolf
12/ BlueWolf
13/ AnotherDouble
14/ BlueWolf
15/ Twire
16/
17/ Wrighty1874
18/ Captainron

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger*

Only 1 tee left to sponsor (16th), thank you all for your support, you can make your your sponsor and any general donations direct to my Just Giving page via the link above or from my signature ðŸ‘ðŸŒï¸

Thank you for your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:

*= Paid into Just Giving site.


----------



## Fish (May 21, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

In addition to Twire sponsoring the 15th hole, he has also generously added a separate challenge, in that, he will donate Â£2 for anyone who hits (and stays) on the 15th green in regulation. 

You may all think this could be quite expensive for Twire, but although itâ€™s â€˜onlyâ€™ a par 3 and with an index of 5, it is statistically the toughest hole on the course when many internal & external competitions are played at Coventry Golf Club. 

Thank you Twire for this additional challenge ðŸ‘

Should anyone else have any ideas or would like to sponsor a personal challenge, please PM me with your ideas. 

Thank you.


----------



## wookie (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Im good for this now mate - back from holiday the week before.:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			In addition to Twire sponsoring the 15th hole, he has also generously added a separate challenge, in that, he will donate Â£2 for anyone who hits (and stays) on the 15th green in regulation. 

You may all think this could be quite expensive for Twire, but although itâ€™s â€˜onlyâ€™ a par 3 and with an index of 5, it is statistically the toughest hole on the course when many internal & external competitions are played at Coventry Golf Club.
		
Click to expand...

This better not be a mickey mouse tricked up course  :angry:


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



drive4show said:



			This better not be a mickey mouse tricked up course  :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Why, are you definitely coming now? 

Itâ€™s a very good par 3 that plays long, even though itâ€™s technucally down hill, with a pond short right, fairway Bunker short right, tree lined so a straight shot is required and a free side Bunker to the left, the greens runs away from the front so itâ€™s a very strong hole, hence itâ€™s index.


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Keep the confirmations coming please &#128077;

If anyone requires a buggy please let me know, also, if anyone has any special diet requirements can you also let me know. 

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (subject to holiday approval)
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ Crazyface
25/ DarrenWilliams
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010
29 / TheDiablo
30/ PIng
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle
33/ 
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show (TBC)
36/ wookie 
37/ CVG
38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
39/ Cake (subject to holiday approval)
40/ PCWOX (subject to holiday approval)
41/ Jobr1850(provisional) 
42/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)


----------



## GG26 (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ Crazyface
25/ DarrenWilliams
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010
29 / TheDiablo
30/ PIng
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle
33/ 
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show (TBC)
36/ wookie 
37/ CVG
38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
39/ Cake (subject to holiday approval)
40/ PCWOX (subject to holiday approval)
41/ Jobr1850(provisional) 
42/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF) 						
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?97234-Coventry-Golf-Club/page15#PPHTzzuKPqzIcKaB.99


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 23, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			Why, are you definitely coming now?
		
Click to expand...

Yep I is  :thup:


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Keep the confirmations coming please &#128077;

If anyone requires a buggy please let me know as I need to book their availability, also, if anyone has any special diet requirements can you also let me know. 


1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ Crazyface
25/ DarrenWilliams
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010
29 / TheDiablo
30/ PIng
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle
33/ 
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show
36/ wookie 
37/ CVG
38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
39/ Cake (subject to holiday approval)
40/ PCWOX (subject to holiday approval)
41/ Jobr1850(provisional) 
42/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)


----------



## pokerjoke (May 23, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			Keep the confirmations coming please &#128077;

If anyone requires a buggy please let me know as I need to book their availability, also, if anyone has any special diet requirements can you also let me know. 


1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ Crazyface
25/ DarrenWilliams
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010
29 / TheDiablo
30/ PIng
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle
33/ Jason Morris 'MidAm'
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show
36/ wookie 
37/ CVG
38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
39/ Cake (subject to holiday approval)
40/ PCWOX (subject to holiday approval)
41/ Jobr1850(provisional) 
42/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)
		
Click to expand...

My dietary requirements are I need 2 puddings


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



pokerjoke said:



			My dietary requirements are I need 2 puddings
		
Click to expand...

There is no pudding &#129300;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 23, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



pokerjoke said:



			My dietary requirements are I need 2 puddings
		
Click to expand...





&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## pokerjoke (May 23, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 24992


&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Nice selfie


----------



## pokerjoke (May 23, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			There is no pudding &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Scandalous


----------



## Stuart_C (May 23, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			There is no pudding ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t make it now.


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



pokerjoke said:



			Scandalous
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			I canâ€™t make it now.
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s a good selection on the menu, you can buy a pudding if you really need one ðŸ‘ although the hot buffet usually gets the better of most people ðŸ½ ðŸ¤”


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 23, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Regrettably Robin I won't be able to make it, work commitments mean there's no way for me to be able get down there, even for the day. Wish you well and as Fragger says, 'Shine on Rick &#10084;&#65039; ​


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Just over halfway now towards my target for The British Heart Foundation, thank you to everyone who has donated, whether it be in conjunction with sponsoring a hole, a challenge or simply making a donation because of the day :thup: 

 Â£10 is all that is required to sponsor a hole or a challenge, unless you want to donate more of course for any specific hole, and the 16th is still available :mmm:

All sponsorship/donations and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

This is *not* for the Â£40 to play, details of that will follow.

If you want to be involved in sponsoring a hole or a challenge then please put your forum name against the list and PM me what you would like to have on a card (personal message, name, business name etc), or if you have your own marketing banners I'm happy to put those out on your sponsored hole.

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ 
2/ Fundy*
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ BigSlice*
8/ BIM (snr)*
9/ BIM (boss)*
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/ BlueWolf
12/ BlueWolf
13/ AnotherDouble
14/ BlueWolf
15/ Twire
16/
17/ Wrighty1874
18/ Captainron

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger*

*Only 1 tee left to sponsor (16th)*, you can make your sponsor payment and any general donations direct to my Just Giving page via the link above or from my signature :thup:

Thank you for all your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:

*= Paid into Just Giving site.


----------



## bluewolf (May 24, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Robin,

    I'll send the hole sponsorship money over at the weekend. I'm currently homeless (till Friday) and unemployed (till Tuesday) so am a touch busy &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Crazyface (May 24, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			There is no pudding &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

I don't know what your saying?????


----------



## pokerjoke (May 24, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I will sponsor hole 16 mate but will have to pay you cash on the day,stick me down for Â£30?


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Just over halfway now towards my target for The British Heart Foundation, thank you to everyone who has donated, whether it be in conjunction with sponsoring a hole, a challenge or simply making a donation because of the day :thup: 



All sponsorship/donations and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

This is *not* for the Â£40 to play, details of that will follow.
*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ 
2/ Fundy*
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ BigSlice*
8/ BIM (snr)*
9/ BIM (boss)*
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/ BlueWolf
12/ BlueWolf
13/ AnotherDouble
14/ BlueWolf
15/ Twire
16/ pokerjoke
17/ Wrighty1874
18/ Captainron

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger*

All holes have now been sponsored, thank you, will you please make your sponsor payment or any general donations direct to my Just Giving page via the link above or from my signature unless otherwise stated & agreed :thup:

Thank you for all your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:

*= Paid into Just Giving site.


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 24, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Iâ€™m playing your course tomorrow Rob, so I will drop Â£30 to Sutty for the deposit and and hole 17 money.
Cheers Nick


----------



## 2blue (May 25, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			Just over halfway now towards my target for The British Heart Foundation, thank you to everyone who has donated, whether it be in conjunction with sponsoring a hole, a challenge or simply making a donation because of the day :thup: 



All sponsorship/donations and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

This is *not* for the Â£40 to play, details of that will follow.
*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ 
2/ Fundy*
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ BigSlice*
8/ BIM (snr)*
9/ BIM (boss)*
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/ BlueWolf
12/ BlueWolf
13/ AnotherDouble
14/ BlueWolf
15/ Twire
16/ pokerjoke
17/ Wrighty1874
18/ Captainron

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger*

All holes have now been sponsored, thank you, will you please make your sponsor payment or any general donations direct to my Just Giving page via the link above or from my signature unless otherwise stated & agreed :thup:

Thank you for all your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:

*= Paid into Just Giving site.
		
Click to expand...

I've paid in Robin... gizzer * plz


----------



## Captainron (May 25, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Hi Rob

I have made my donation for the 18th tee sponsorship.


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Just over halfway now towards my target for The British Heart Foundation, thank you to everyone who has donated, whether it be in conjunction with sponsoring a hole, a challenge or simply making a donation because of the day :thup: 



All sponsorship/donations and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

This is *not* for the Â£40 to play, details of that will follow.
*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ 
2/ Fundy*
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ BigSlice*
8/ BIM (snr)*
9/ BIM (boss)*
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/ BlueWolf
12/ BlueWolf
13/ AnotherDouble
14/ BlueWolf
15/ Twire
16/ pokerjoke
17/ Wrighty1874*
18/ Captainron*

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger*

All holes have now been sponsored, thank you, will you please make your sponsor payment or any general donations direct to my Just Giving page via the link above or from my signature unless otherwise stated & agreed :thup:

Thank you for all your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:

*= Paid into Just Giving site.


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 25, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I dropped the deposit and spnsoredhole money to Sutty this morning Rob.


----------



## bluewolf (May 25, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Hey Robin. Just sent some money over for the hole sponsorship &#128077;  However, if it helps, and anyone else wants to sponsor a hole then I'm more than happy for my donation to be for 2 or 1 hole instead of the 3 &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Fish (May 26, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



wrighty1874 said:



			I dropped the deposit and spnsoredhole money to Sutty this morning Rob.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I knew, Martin dropped me a message, hence why I'd already given you a * :thup: 



bluewolf said:



			Hey Robin. Just sent some money over for the hole sponsorship ðŸ‘  However, if it helps, and anyone else wants to sponsor a hole then I'm more than happy for my donation to be for 2 or 1 hole instead of the 3 ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


That's really nice of you Danny, obviously I want to raise as much as possible so I'll do it as 2 holes, and as I know you were doing it in recognition of Andy being good for you, I'll do 1 in your name and 1 in yours & Juniors if that's OK releasing another hole for sponsorship.
------------------------------------------------------------

Now over halfway towards my target for The British Heart Foundation, thank you to everyone who has donated, whether it be in conjunction with sponsoring a hole, a challenge or simply making a donation because of the day :thup: 


All sponsorship/donations and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

This is *not* for the Â£40 to play, details of that will follow.
*Sponsor a Tee*

1/
2/ Fundy*
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ BigSlice*
8/ BIM (snr)*
9/ BIM (boss)*
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/ BlueWolf*
12/ BlueWolf / Junior*
13/ AnotherDouble
14/ 
15/ Twire
16/ pokerjoke*
17/ Wrighty1874*
18/ Captainron*

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger*

*All holes have now been sponsored except the 14th*, thank you, will you please make your sponsor payment or any general donations direct to my Just Giving page via the link above or from my signature unless otherwise stated & agreed :thup:

Thank you for all your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:

*= Paid into Just Giving site.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 26, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I canâ€™t make the day as I canâ€™t get the time off so I will happily sponsor the 14th Fish. 

Top work and I hope you all have a cracking day.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 26, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			I canâ€™t make the day as I canâ€™t get the time off so I will happily sponsor the 14th Fish. 

Top work and I hope you all have a cracking day.
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame Glyn as this would have been right up your street


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Now over halfway towards my target for The British Heart Foundation, thank you to everyone who has donated, whether it be in conjunction with sponsoring a hole, a challenge or simply making a donation because of the day :thup: 



All sponsorship/donations and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

This is *not* for the Â£40 to play, details of that will follow.
*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ 
2/ Fundy*
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ BigSlice*
8/ BIM (snr)*
9/ BIM (boss)*
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/ BlueWolf*
12/ BlueWolf / Junior*
13/ AnotherDouble
14/ Lincoln Quaker 
15/ Twire
16/ pokerjoke*
17/ Wrighty1874*
18/ Captainron*

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger*

All holes have now been sponsored, thank you, will you please make your sponsor payment (minimum Â£10) or any general donations direct to my Just Giving page via the link above or from my signature unless otherwise stated & agreed :thup:

Thank you for all your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:

*= Paid into Just Giving site.


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



2blue said:



			I've paid in Robin... gizzer * plz
		
Click to expand...

Still not seen/found this payment Dave, did you do it to *MY* JG page in the links?


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Now over halfway towards my target for The British Heart Foundation, thank you to everyone who has donated, whether it be in conjunction with sponsoring a hole, a challenge or simply making a donation because of the day :thup: 


All sponsorship/donations and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

This is *not* for the Â£40 to play, details of that will follow.
*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ 
2/ Fundy*
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ BigSlice*
8/ BIM (snr)*
9/ BIM (boss)*
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/ BlueWolf*
12/ BlueWolf / Junior*
13/ AnotherDouble
14/ Lincoln Quaker*
15/ Twire
16/ pokerjoke*
17/ Wrighty1874*
18/ Captainron*

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger*

All holes have now been sponsored, thank you, will you please make your sponsor payment (minimum Â£10) or any general donations direct to my Just Giving page via the link above or from my signature unless otherwise stated & agreed :thup:

Thank you for all your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:

*= Paid into Just Giving site.


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Keep the confirmations coming please ðŸ‘ still plenty of spaces available ðŸ˜Ž

If anyone requires a buggy please let me know as I need to book them in advance, also, if anyone has any special diet requirements can you also let me know. 

Iâ€™ll be sending everyone a PM over the next 48hrs requesting a Â£20 deposit, this will ideally be via a bank transfer. 


1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ Crazyface
25/ DarrenWilliams
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010
29 / TheDiablo
30/ PIng
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle
33/ 
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show
36/ wookie 
37/ CVG
38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
39/ Cake (subject to holiday approval)
40/ PCWOX (subject to holiday approval)
41/ Jobr1850(provisional) 
42/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)


----------



## PCWOX (May 31, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Hello.  I am now a definite for this as my leave has been confirmed.  Thanks


----------



## Av-it (May 31, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Can you add me to this as well, please? 

I'm a computer neanderthal so "cut & paste your name" is not in my repertoire. 

:cheers:


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Keep the confirmations coming please :thup: still plenty of spaces available 

If anyone requires a buggy please let me know as I need to book them in advance, also, if anyone has any special diet requirements can you also let me know. 

Iâ€™ll be sending everyone a PM over the next 48hrs requesting a Â£20 deposit, this will ideally be via a bank transfer. 


1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
15/ Blue in Munich
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ Crazyface
25/ DarrenWilliams
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010
29 / TheDiablo
30/ PIng
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle
33/ 
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show
36/ wookie 
37/ CVG
38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
39/ Cake (subject to holiday approval)
40/ PCWOX (subject to holiday approval)
41/ Jobr1850(provisional) 
42/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)
43/ Av-it


----------



## 2blue (Jun 1, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			Still not seen/found this payment Dave, did you do it to *MY* JG page in the links?
		
Click to expand...

Yer right, Robin......  can't explain that...BUT!!....  now done :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



2blue said:



			Yer right, Robin......  can't explain that...BUT!!....  now done :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Got it, cheers :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Now over halfway towards my target for The British Heart Foundation, thank you to everyone who has donated, whether it be in conjunction with sponsoring a hole, a challenge or simply making a donation because of the day :thup: 


All sponsorship/donations and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

This is *not* for the Â£40 to play, details of that will follow.
*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ 
2/ Fundy*
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ BigSlice*
8/ BIM (snr)*
9/ BIM (boss)*
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/ BlueWolf*
12/ BlueWolf / Junior*
13/ AnotherDouble
14/ Lincoln Quaker*
15/ Twire
16/ pokerjoke*
17/ Wrighty1874*
18/ Captainron*

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue*
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger*

All holes have now been sponsored, thank you, will you please make your sponsor payment (minimum Â£10) or any general donations direct to my Just Giving page via the link above or from my signature unless otherwise stated & agreed :thup:

Thank you for all your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:

*= Paid into Just Giving site.


----------



## PCWOX (Jun 1, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
 2/ Imurg
 3/ Fragger
 4/ Liverpoolphil
 5/  Anotherdouble
 6/ Richart
 7/ Pokerjoke
 8/ Paperboy
 9/  Bluewolf
 10/ Stu c
 11/ GG26 
 12/ wrighty1874
 13/ NWJocko
 14/  GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
 15/ Blue in Munich
 16/  Captainron
 17/ Junior
 18/ Bazzatron
 19/ Old Skier
 20/ Franco
 21/ Crow
 22/ PNWokingham
 23/ The Autumn Wind
 24/ Crazyface
 25/  DarrenWilliams
 26/ Val
 27/ GB72
 28/ Radbourne2010
 29 /  TheDiablo
 30/ PIng
 31/ Upsidedown
 32 full-throttle
 33/ 
 34/ philly169
 35/ Drive4Show
 36/ wookie 
 37/  CVG
 38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
 39/  Cake (subject to holiday approval)
 40/ PCWOX 
 41/ Jobr1850(provisional) 
 42/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr  CF)      
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?97234-Coventry-Golf-Club/page18#VMLwOiQhLTgi85uc.99


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I am looking for  2 helpers. 

Liverpoolphil is already on board to assist with the cards and results. 

Iâ€™m going to need someone whoâ€™s prepared to go off last in case of any late arrivals so that any changes I have to make before teeing off first can be relayed back and generally make sure all the groups are teeing off on time together behind me. 

Another 3rd person then to help with putting out the sponsor hole card plates at the start & help with raffle and blackout tickets and to generally just support me in anything that may need addressing. This person will go off in 1 of the first 2 groups but like all helpers, will need to stay until the end. 

1/Fish
2/ Liverpoolphil
3/ 
4/

Thank you ðŸ‘


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 1, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I can leave early from the West Country and help with putting things out and selling tickets with menace. I'm also not bad at helping with cards if required.


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

I am looking for another helper. 

Liverpoolphil is already on board to assist with the cards and results and Okd Skier has now joined me also. 

Iâ€™m going to still need someone whoâ€™s prepared to go off last in case of any late arrivals so that any changes I have to make before teeing off first can be relayed back and generally make sure all the groups are teeing off on time together behind me. 

1/Fish
2/ Liverpoolphil
3/ Old Skier
4/

Thank you


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 1, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

i'll go out last as long as you save some lasagne and chips


----------



## Fish (Jun 2, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Team Fish helpers. 

*Liverpoolphil* is in charge of the scoring cards and results, more information will be announced nearer the date but please hand all your cards in ASAP and ensure they are filled in correctly.

*Full-Throttle* will go off in the last group in case of any late arrivals and will make any changes moving people forward in those circumstances. He will also be ensuring that all groups are teeing off on time together behind me. 

*Old Skier* will assist me putting out the sponsor hole card plates and banners at the start & help with raffle and blackout tickets and to generally just support me in anything that may need addressing. 

Thank you all for volunteering your services :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 2, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Am ok for this now Rob, looking forward to it mate :thup:


 1/ Fish
 2/ Imurg
 3/ Fragger
 4/ Liverpoolphil
 5/  Anotherdouble
 6/ Richart
 7/ Pokerjoke
 8/ Paperboy
 9/  Bluewolf
 10/ Stu c
 11/ GG26 
 12/ wrighty1874
 13/ NWJocko
 14/  GregBWFC
 15/ Blue in Munich
 16/  Captainron
 17/ Junior
 18/ Bazzatron
 19/ Old Skier
 20/ Franco
 21/ Crow
 22/ PNWokingham
 23/ The Autumn Wind
 24/ Crazyface
 25/  DarrenWilliams
 26/ Val
 27/ GB72
 28/ Radbourne2010
 29 /  TheDiablo
 30/ PIng
 31/ Upsidedown
 32 full-throttle
 33/ 
 34/ philly169
 35/ Drive4Show
 36/ wookie 
 37/  CVG
 38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
 39/  Cake (subject to holiday approval)
 40/ PCWOX 
 41/ Jobr1850(provisional) 
 42/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr  CF)


----------



## Av-it (Jun 3, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg
3/ Fragger
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 
12/ wrighty1874
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC
15/ Blue in Munich
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind
24/ Crazyface
25/ DarrenWilliams
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010
29 / TheDiablo
30/ PIng
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle
33/ 
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show
36/ wookie 
37/ CVG
38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
39/ Cake (subject to holiday approval)
40/ PCWOX 
41/ Jobr1850(provisional) 
42/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)
43/ Av-it

Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?97234-Coventry-Golf-Club/page19#rcrvM7L67fVJ5XAM.99


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Private messages are being sent out now requesting a minimum Â£20 deposit with Â£20 CASH balance to be paid on the day, unless you want to pay earlier. 

Please put your forum name in the reference box please. 

Franco & Upsidedown please clear your PM box.


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Iâ€™m trying to keep my PM box as clear as possible, so any questions you ask me, unless personal, Iâ€™ll answer on here as they may help others. 

Anyone seeing me at Forest Pines or Cooden and want to settle with me then can do if itâ€™s easier ðŸ‘


----------



## Franco (Jun 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			Private messages are being sent out now requesting a minimum Â£20 deposit with Â£20 CASH balance to be paid on the day, unless you want to pay earlier. 

Please put your forum name in the reference box please. 

Franco & Upsidedown please clear your PM box.
		
Click to expand...

PM box cleared.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Have transferred the full Â£40.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Robin - apologies but my plans have now changed and I can't make the day. I have just made a donation to the page - gutted I cant be there on what sounds a great day


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Full amount transfered


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			Iâ€™m trying to keep my PM box as clear as possible, so any questions you ask me, unless personal, Iâ€™ll answer on here as they may help others. 

Anyone seeing me at Forest Pines or Cooden and want to settle with me then can do if itâ€™s easier ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

cash at Cooden would suit me, can you take my voucher with you,  thanks


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jun 8, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
    2/ Imurg
    3/ Fragger
    4/ Liverpoolphil
    5/ Anotherdouble
    6/ Richart
    7/ Pokerjoke
    8/ Paperboy
    9/ Bluewolf
    10/ Stu c
    11/ GG26
    12/ wrighty1874
    13/ NWJocko
    14/ GregBWFC (subject to holiday approval)
    15/ Blue in Munich
    16/ Captainron
    17/ Junior
    18/ Bazzatron
    19/ Old Skier
    20/ Franco
    21/ Crow
    22/ PNWokingham
    23/ The Autumn Wind
    24/ Crazyface
    25/ DarrenWilliams
    26/ Val
    27/ GB72
    28/ Radbourne2010
    29 / TheDiablo
    30/ PIng
    31/ Upsidedown
    32 full-throttle
    33/ 
    34/ philly169
    35/ Drive4Show
    36/ wookie
    37/ CVG
    38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
    39/ Cake (subject to holiday approval)
    40/ PCWOX
    41/ Jobr1850(provisional)
    42/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)
    43/ mikejohnchapman

    Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sho...iQhLTgi85uc.99


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC 
15/ Blue in Munich
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface
25/ DarrenWilliams
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle (Cooden)
33/
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG
38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
39/ Cake 
40/ PCWOX
41/ Jobr1850(provisional)
42/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)

Keep the payments coming please :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Full amount just sent Rob.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Full amount just sent, thanks Robin.


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface
25/ DarrenWilliams
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle (Cooden)
33/ 
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG
38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
39/ Cake 
40/ PCWOX
41/ Jobr1850(provisional)
42/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)

Keep the payments coming please :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface
25/ DarrenWilliams
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle (Cooden)
33/ 
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
39/ Cake 
40/ PCWOX
41/ Jobr1850(provisional)
42/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)

Keep the payments coming please :thup:


----------



## GG26 (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Robin I'll hand you a payment at Forest Pines if that's ok.


----------



## Fish (Jun 10, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

If the course is looking like and plays anywhere near to how it's looking & playing currently, your all in for a treat :thup:

Practice your putting on slick greens is my advise 
	


Still plenty of room for more players


----------



## DRW (Jun 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface
25/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle (Cooden)
33/ 
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
39/ Cake 
40/ PCWOX
41/ Jobr1850(provisional)


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			Private messages are being sent out now requesting a minimum Â£20 deposit with Â£20 CASH balance to be paid on the day, unless you want to pay earlier. 

Please put your forum name in the reference box please. 

Franco & Upsidedown please clear your PM box.
		
Click to expand...

If you have not received a PM with my payments details please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## PCWOX (Jun 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Paid Â£20 last night :thup:


----------



## adasko (Jun 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface
25/ DarrenWilliams
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle (Cooden)
33/ 
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
39/ Cake 
40/ PCWOX
41/ Jobr1850(provisional)
42/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)
43/ adasko


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

If adding yourselves can you please ensure you cut & paste the latest list. 

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface
25/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle (Cooden)
33/ 
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
39/ Cake 
40/ PCWOX
41/ Jobr1850(provisional)
42/ adasko


----------



## PCWOX (Jun 12, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

You should have my Â£20 - transferred the money last night. Cheers :thup:


----------



## richart (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Paid in full.


----------



## User2021 (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			1/ Fish
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface
25/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle (Cooden)
33/ Jason Morris 'MidAm'
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
39/ Cake 
40/ PCWOX
41/ Jobr1850
42/ adasko
		
Click to expand...


Will give you some Â£Â£ at the weekend Robin


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Phil, hurry up and pay, please. I'm relying on you for a lift. 

Fish, if possible can I have a tee time reasonably close to Phil's please, as we're travelling up and back together ? Cheers mate.


----------



## Fish (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (FP)
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface
25/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle (Cooden)
33/ Jason Morris 'MidAm'
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Mike Harris GM (subject to checking holiday arrangements)
39/ Cake 
40/ PCWOX*
41/ Jobr1850 (FP)
42/ adasko


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (FP)
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface
25/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle (Cooden)
33/ Jason Morris 'MidAm'
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850 (FP)
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM
43/ Bill Elliott GM
44/ Rob Smith GM
45/ Michael Weston GM
46/ James Mason GM


----------



## richart (Jun 14, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Great to see such a strong turn out from GM.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



richart said:



			Great to see such a strong turn out from GM.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, be nice to see a few more join us all off the back of such a great representation :clap:

#Respect


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 14, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

How much extra to be in a fourball with one of the GM team?


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



full_throttle said:



			How much extra to be in a fourball with one of the GM team?
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should mention that, whilst on the road and speaking with Mike this obviously crossed my mind.

I don't want to put too much strain on people spending or expected to pay too much for the day or on the day, it's not what it's about, which is why I have subsidised the day to some degree.

However, as it's for charity, and a very worthy one at that, and one that Karen is doing other activities during the year to raise funds for, I will sell a GM Tower player for only Â£10 each.

There are 5 in total so that's another Â£50 to go direct to my Just Giving page in my signature.

Once I have 5 x Â£10 donations pledged on here, they will be drawn to play with each other using my bingo balls :smirk:

Cut & Paste below please, I'll be taking the first one..
____________________________________________________________________
Play with a GM Staffer Â£10.00
1/ Fish
2/
3/
4/
5/

When donating, please just state "Â£10 GM donation", you are not getting anything materialistic so you can claim Gift Aid :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 14, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Play with a GM Staffer Â£10.00
1/ Fish
2/ full_throttle*
3/
4/
5/

Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?97234-Coventry-Golf-Club/page22#BGyYpckau5he6lIr.99


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 14, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



full_throttle said:



			Play with a GM Staffer Â£10.00
1/ Fish
2/ full_throttle*
3/
4/
5/

Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?97234-Coventry-Golf-Club/page22#BGyYpckau5he6lIr.99

Click to expand...

Rob, there may be a possibility that I can make this week (although still got to book my holiday away with the missus for either that week, or the week before) so all up in the air.

Also, I'd love to play with Bill Elliott, so willing to pay Â£20 to play with Bill, and even if I cant make it I'll still give you the Â£20.

Understand if you dont want to do that, but willing to send the Â£20 now, if you are.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 14, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Liverbirdie said:



			Rob, there may be a possibility that I can make this week (although still got to book my holiday away with the missus for either that week, or the week before) so all up in the air.

Also, I'd love to play with Bill Elliott, so willing to pay Â£20 to play with Bill, and even if I cant make it I'll still give you the Â£20.

Understand if you dont want to do that, but willing to send the Â£20 now, if you are.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Poor Bill is sitting in his office with his head in his hands shouting â€œwhy meâ€ :rofl:


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 14, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			Private messages are being sent out now requesting a minimum Â£20 deposit with Â£20 CASH balance to be paid on the day, unless you want to pay earlier. 

Please put your forum name in the reference box please. 

Franco & Upsidedown please clear your PM box.
		
Click to expand...

Back from my hols and all clear now :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

If you need a buggy let me know ASAP as we only 5 at the club and some seniors are likely to be out earlier than us!

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (FP)
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface
25/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown
32 full-throttle (Cooden)
33/ 
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850 (FP)
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM
43/ Bill Elliott GM
44/ Rob Smith GM
45/ Michael Weston GM
46/ James Mason GM
47/ Liverbirdie (TBC)

Keep the payments coming please, Iâ€™ve got to put down a 50% deposit very soon ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Play with a GM Staffer, only Â£10.00 ðŸ˜Ž
1/ Fish
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie 
4/
5/
Reserve/


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Well with Gift Aid taken into consideration we've just passed my target of Â£750 & once all the pledges are in, we should have raised at least Â£1,000.00 for The British Heart Foundation :clap:

Thank you all so much, there will still be some fun fines & collections made at Coventry Golf Club on August 17th on our Rickg Memorial Trophy Golf Day to top this up a little more plus a couple of fund raising ideas still to come.

There are still places available if you want to play on the day, so please contact me if you want to play.

Thank you :thup:


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Play with a GM Staffer, only Â£10.00 ðŸ˜Ž
1/ Fish
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie 
4/ The Autumn Wind 
5/
Reserve/​

 Would you like the Â£10 transferred now, or paid on the day ?


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



The Autumn Wind said:



Play with a GM Staffer, only Â£10.00 ðŸ˜Ž
1/ Fish
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie 
4/ The Autumn Wind 
5/
Reserve/​

 Would you like the Â£10 transferred now, or paid on the day ? 

Click to expand...

Transferred straight to my Just Giving site please as â€˜GM Donationâ€™ please.


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

If you need a buggy let me know ASAP as we only 5 at the club and some seniors are likely to be out earlier than us!

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26 (FP)
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface
25/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32 full-throttle (Cooden)
33/ 
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850 (FP)
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM
43/ Bill Elliott GM
44/ Rob Smith GM
45/ Michael Weston GM
46/ James Mason GM
47/ Liverbirdie (TBC)

Keep the payments coming please, Iâ€™ve got to put down a 50% deposit very soon ðŸ‘


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 15, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			Transferred straight to my Just Giving site please as â€˜GM Donationâ€™ please.
		
Click to expand...

Done :thup:


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 16, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Fish you have PM


----------



## Fish (Jun 18, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Now with Gift Aid taken into consideration, we have reached my Â£750.00 target for The British Heart Foundation, thank you to everyone who has donated, whether it be in conjunction with sponsoring a hole, a challenge or simply making a donation because of the day :thup: 


All sponsorship/donations and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

This is *not* for the Â£40 to play, details of that will follow.
*Sponsor a Tee*

Weâ€™re on course to raising over Â£1,000.00 ðŸ‘ðŸ‘

1/ 
2/ Fundy*
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ BigSlice*
8/ BIM (snr)*
9/ BIM (boss)*
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/ BlueWolf*
12/ BlueWolf / Junior*
13/ AnotherDouble*
14/ Lincoln Quaker*
15/ Twire
16/ pokerjoke*
17/ Wrighty1874*
18/ Captainron*

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue*
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger*

All holes have now been sponsored, thank you, will you please make your sponsor payment (minimum Â£10) or any general donations direct to my Just Giving page via the link above or from my signature unless otherwise stated & agreed :thup:

Thank you for all your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:

*= Paid into Just Giving site.


----------



## Fish (Jun 18, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

If you need a buggy let me know ASAP as we only 5 at the club and some seniors are likely to be out earlier than us!

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble**
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface
25/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32 full-throttle (Cooden)
33/
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850**
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM
43/ Bill Elliott GM*
44/ Rob Smith GM
45/ Michael Weston GM
46/ James Mason GM
47/ Liverbirdie (TBC)

Keep the payments coming please, Iâ€™ve got to put down a 50% deposit very soon ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Play with a GM Staffer, only Â£10.00 :thup:

1/ Fish
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie*
4/ The Autumn Wind* 
5/
Reserve/


----------



## teegirl (Jun 19, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Hi Robin checked dates and all good so if you can squeeze in a wee one &#128522;


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

If you need a buggy let me know ASAP as we only 5 at the club and some seniors are likely to be out earlier than us!

1/ Fish
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil
5/ Anotherdouble**
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface
25/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32 full-throttle (Cooden)
33/ 
34/ philly169
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850**
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM
43/ Bill Elliott GM
44/ Rob Smith GM
45/ Michael Weston GM
46/ James Mason GM
47/ Liverbirdie (TBC)
48/ Teegirl

Keep the payments coming please, Iâ€™ve got to put down a 50% deposit very soon :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*

Come on people, keep the deposits as per my PM to you all coming in please. If you need more time, talk to me :thup:

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
*4/ Liverpoolphil*
5/ Anotherdouble**
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
*8/ Paperboy*
*9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
*13/ NWJocko*
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
*16/ Captainron*
*17/ Junior*
*18/ Bazzatron*
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ *Crazyface*
25/ *Mrs Crazyface* (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ *GB72*
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32/ full-throttle (Cooden)
33/ 
34/ *philly169*
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850**
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM
43/ Bill Elliott GM
44/ Rob Smith GM
45/ Michael Weston GM
46/ James Mason GM
47/ Liverbirdie (TBC)


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 20, 2018)

*Re: Coventry Golf Club*



Fish said:



			Play with a GM Staffer, only Â£10.00 :thup:

1/ Fish
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie*
4/ The Autumn Wind* 
5/  Old Skier
Reserve/
		
Click to expand...

Sort cash on return at end of month Fish


----------



## rosecott (Jun 20, 2018)

*Re: RickG Memorial Trophy day (Coventry Golf Club)*

Count me in:

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
*4/ Liverpoolphil*
5/ Anotherdouble**
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
*8/ Paperboy*
*9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu c
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
*13/ NWJocko*
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
*16/ Captainron*
*17/ Junior*
*18/ Bazzatron*
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ *Crazyface*
25/ *Mrs Crazyface* (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ *GB72*
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32/ full-throttle (Cooden)
33/ Jason Morris 'MidAm'
34/ *philly169*
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850**
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM
43/ Bill Elliott GM
44/ Rob Smith GM
45/ Michael Weston GM
46/ James Mason GM
47/ Liverbirdie (TBC) 
48/ Rosecott


----------



## rosecott (Jun 20, 2018)

Robin,

My old eyes and brain are tired from reading all the posts. Can you put me down for anything that's not taken up - hole sponsorship, playing with GM staff, anything. PS Jan (Teegirl) seems to have lost her way onto the list


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2018)

rosecott said:



			Robin,

My old eyes and brain are tired from reading all the posts. Can you put me down for anything that's not taken up - hole sponsorship, playing with GM staff, anything. PS Jan (Teegirl) seems to have lost her way onto the list
		
Click to expand...

Jan thought she was OK but had double booked.

I'll send you a PM when I book the buggy later today, and I'll put you down as the only reserve for the GM Staffer in case Liverbirdie can't make it.

Play with a GM Staffer, only Â£10.00

1/ Fish
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie*
4/ The Autumn Wind* 
5/ Old Skier
Reserve/ Rosecott


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 23, 2018)

As discussed yesterday Robin, please add me to the list and a 2nd reserve to play with a GM Staffer.
I'm assumimg that you will PM me with payment details.

Thanks.


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2018)

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Anotherdouble**
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
*9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu c*
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
*13/ NWJocko*
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
*16/ Captainron*
*17/ Junior*
*18/ Bazzatron*
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ *Crazyface*
25/ *Mrs Crazyface* (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ *GB72*
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32/ full-throttle**
33/ Jason Morris 'MidAm'
34/ golfmmad
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850**
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM
43/ Bill Elliott GM
44/ Rob Smith GM
45/ Michael Weston GM
46/ James Mason GM
47/ Liverbirdie (TBC) 
48/ Rosecott


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2018)

My Just Giving page is now at almost Â£1000 (with gift aid) with some pledges still to come in. 

Thank you all so much ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 23, 2018)

I might be able to make this one with SWMBO give approval.
1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Anotherdouble**
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c*
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Bazzatron
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface
25/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32/ full-throttle**
33/ Jason Morris 'MidAm'
34/ golfmmad
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850**
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM
43/ Bill Elliott GM
44/ Rob Smith GM
45/ Michael Weston GM
46/ James Mason GM
47/ Liverbirdie (TBC) 
48/ Rosecott
49/ Grumpyjock

Need a PM for the account details.


Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...Coventry-Golf-Club)/page7#CecLLKsbPV9ItIyf.99


----------



## Midnight (Jun 23, 2018)

Young Mr Fish,

Too much to scroll through, how much is it and what deposit please. Trying to call a few favours in and move some duties round, will know Monday. 

Midnight...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 23, 2018)

Midnight said:



			Young Mr Fish,

Too much to scroll through, how much is it and what deposit please. Trying to call a few favours in and move some duties round, will know Monday. 

Midnight...
		
Click to expand...

Guy , cost of the day is Â£40
Â£20 deposit due now, ( PM Fish for Bank Details)
Be good to see you there buddy ðŸ‘


----------



## Midnight (Jun 23, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Guy , cost of the day is Â£40
Â£20 deposit due now, ( PM Fish for Bank Details)
Be good to see you there buddy ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Cheers young Phil. Hopefully be able to move some duties round.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 23, 2018)

Midnight said:



			Cheers young Phil. Hopefully be able to move some duties round.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it Guy. Thought you had emigrated to Outer Mongolia


----------



## GB72 (Jun 23, 2018)

Will get you paid on monday when I have access to my account card reader (in my desk at work)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 23, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Glad to hear it Guy. *Thought you had emigrated to Outer Mongolia*

Click to expand...

He tried, they turned him down.......... 

Good to see you yesterday Guy, hope you had a good journey back. :thup:


----------



## Midnight (Jun 25, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Glad to hear it Guy. Thought you had emigrated to Outer Mongolia
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't go there unsure if pizza hut deliver there. How's life treating you mate.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 25, 2018)

Count me in please . Money paid into account.


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2018)

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Anotherdouble**
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu c*
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron
17/ Junior
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface
25/ Mrs Crazyface (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ GB72
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32/ full-throttle**
33/ Jason Morris 'MidAm'
34/ golfmmad
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850**
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM
43/ Bill Elliott GM
44/ Rob Smith GM
45/ Michael Weston GM
46/ James Mason GM
47/ Liverbirdie (TBC) 
48/ Rosecott
49/ Grumpyjock*


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 25, 2018)

Midnight said:



			Couldn't go there unsure if pizza hut deliver there. How's life treating you mate.
		
Click to expand...

All good thanks mate. Usual trials and tribulations on the course


----------



## Midnight (Jun 25, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			All good thanks mate. Usual trials and tribulations on the course
		
Click to expand...

Bet there not as bad as mine mate &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2018)

Please keep the deposits coming in please :thup:

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Anotherdouble**
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ *Bluewolf*
10/ Stu c*
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ *NWJocko*
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ *Captainron*
17/ *Junior*
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface**
25/ Mrs Crazyface** (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ *GB72*
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32/ full-throttle**
33/ *Jason Morris* 'MidAm'
34/ *golfmmad*
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850**
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM
43/ Bill Elliott GM
44/ Rob Smith GM
45/ Michael Weston GM
46/ James Mason GM
47/ Liverbirdie (TBC) 
48/ *Rosecott*
49/ Grumpyjock*


----------



## Fish (Jun 29, 2018)

Keep the deposits coming in please :thup:

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Grumpyjock*
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ *Bluewolf*
10/ Stu c*
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko**
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ *Captainron*
17/ Junior**
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface**
25/ Mrs Crazyface** (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ *GB72*
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32/ full-throttle**
33/ *Jason Morris* 'MidAm'
34/ *golfmmad*
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850**
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM
43/ Bill Elliott GM
44/ Rob Smith GM
45/ Michael Weston GM
46/ James Mason GM
47/ Liverbirdie (TBC) 
48/ *Rosecott*


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey Rob. Can you take a PayPal payment. I've lost my card reader during my recent house move and have to wait for a new one. Sorry for messing you about.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 29, 2018)

Fish said:



			Jan thought she was OK but had double booked.

I'll send you a PM when I book the buggy later today, and I'll put you down as the only reserve for the GM Staffer in case Liverbirdie can't make it.

Play with a GM Staffer, only Â£10.00

1/ Fish
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie*
4/ The Autumn Wind* 
5/ Old Skier
Reserve/ Rosecott
		
Click to expand...

Donation done today


----------



## Birchy (Jun 29, 2018)

Is there space left on this Robin? Been injured for a while but I'm back now :thup:


----------



## DaveR (Jun 29, 2018)

Birchy said:



			Is there space left on this Robin? Been injured for a while but I'm back now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back stranger  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 29, 2018)

Keep the deposits coming in please :thup:

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Grumpyjock*
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ Bluewolf**
10/ Stu c*
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko**
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ *Captainron*
17/ Junior**
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface**
25/ Mrs Crazyface** (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ *Birchy*
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32/ full-throttle**
33/ *Jason Morris* 'MidAm'
34/ *golfmmad*
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850**
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM
43/ Bill Elliott GM
44/ Rob Smith GM
45/ Michael Weston GM
46/ James Mason GM
47/ Liverbirdie (TBC) 
48/ *Rosecott*

Your'e in Scott (27) :thup: (I'll send you a pm)


----------



## Fish (Jun 29, 2018)

Play with a GM Staffer, only Â£10.00

1/ Fish*
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie*
4/ The Autumn Wind* 
5/ Old Skier*
Reserve/ Rosecott


----------



## Fish (Jun 29, 2018)

We have not only reached my Â£750.00 target for The British Heart Foundation, but with Gift Aid taken into consideration we are just short of Â£1,000.00 and with a couple more pledges still to come in, we will pass the 4 figure mark :whoo:

So thank you to everyone who has donated, whether it be in conjunction with sponsoring a hole, a challenge or simply making a donation because of the day :thup: 



All sponsorship/donations and anything raised on the day will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

This is *not* for the Â£40 to play, of which most of you have now paid either the deposit or paid in full, again thank you for those swift payments, it helps massively as I'm handing over Â£2,500.00 to the club next week.

*Sponsor a Tee*

Weâ€™re on course to raising over Â£1,000.00 

1/ 
2/ Fundy*
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ BigSlice*
8/ BIM (snr)*
9/ BIM (boss)*
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/ BlueWolf*
12/ BlueWolf / Junior*
13/ AnotherDouble*
14/ Lincoln Quaker*
15/ Twire
16/ pokerjoke*
17/ Wrighty1874*
18/ Captainron*

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue*
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger*

All holes have now been sponsored, thank you, will you please make your sponsor payment (minimum Â£10) or any general donations *direct* to my Just Giving page via the link above or from my signature unless otherwise stated & agreed :thup:

*= Paid into Just Giving site.

I have had these ribbons made which I hope you all won't mind wearing on the day.




Those paying balances on the day, please bring CASH as I will have already paid the club in full and so it's owed to me, thank you :thup:

Thank you for all your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 29, 2018)

Robin, don't know if it's already been said (don't care actually), but you're doing a sterling job. Ricky boy would be proud of you mate &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2018)

Keep the deposits coming in please, Iâ€™m looking to finalise the numbers with the club and I need to be 100% that everyone on this list is still coming, then I can start working on the playing groups & tee times. 

Thank you. 

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Grumpyjock*
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ Bluewolf**
10/ Stu c*
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko**
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ *Captainron*
17/ Junior**
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface**
25/ Mrs Crazyface** (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ *Birchy*
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32/ full-throttle**
33/ *Jason Morris* 'MidAm'
34/ *golfmmad*
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850**
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM
43/ Bill Elliott GM
44/ Rob Smith GM
45/ Michael Weston GM
46/ James Mason GM
47/ Liverbirdie (TBC) 
48/ *Rosecott*


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2018)

Millar & Carter Friday Night.

Fish
PNWokingham
Stu_C
Old Skier
Paperboy
Radbourne2010
Blue in Munich

If there is anyone else who is going for a drink afterwards at the Millar & Carter which is in front of the Premier Inn just a par 5 down the road, please add your name to the list above as Iâ€™m going to go down there next week and see if we can get an area for ourselves to congregate. ðŸºðŸ·ðŸ¹ðŸ¾ðŸ¸ðŸ»


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 4, 2018)

Take that TBC down fella.

Holiday sorted for the week before now, so i'm  deffo in - Cue Bill Elliott throwing a sickie.....

I've just paid the full Â£40, as well.

I'll be checking in with the NW posse as to the afterwards beers and/or Miller and Carter.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 4, 2018)

Fish said:



			Millar & Carter Friday Night.

Fish
PNWokingham
Old Skier
Paperboy
Radbourne2010
Blue in Munich

If there is anyone else who is going for a drink afterwards at the Millar & Carter which is in front of the Premier Inn just a par 5 down the road, please add your name to the list above as Iâ€™m going to go down there next week and see if we can get an area for ourselves to congregate. ðŸºðŸ·ðŸ¹ðŸ¾ðŸ¸ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Fishy, change of plan for me mate i wonâ€™t be staying over as weâ€™re going down to Bude on Saturday morning so iâ€™ll be heading straight home after the golf day.


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Take that TBC down fella.

Holiday sorted for the week before now, so i'm  deffo in - Cue Bill Elliott throwing a sickie.....

I've just paid the full Â£40, as well.

I'll be checking in with the NW posse as to the afterwards beers and/or Miller and Carter.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great news ðŸ‘



Stuart_C said:



			Fishy, change of plan for me mate i wonâ€™t be staying over as weâ€™re going down to Bude on Saturday morning so iâ€™ll be heading straight home after the golf day.
		
Click to expand...

Bring the hoard with you, stop over and then go to Bude in the morning from Cov ðŸ¤”


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 4, 2018)

Fish said:



			Great news &#128077;



Bring the hoard with you, stop over and then go to Bude in the morning from Cov &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

I was contemplating that....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 5, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I was contemplating that....
		
Click to expand...

Well make your mind up, I need to know whether to order the earplugs or not........  &#128523;


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 5, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I was contemplating that....
		
Click to expand...

I can race you down the road. Are you golfing as I can let you have some free tickets to play Libbaton GC which is an hour east of Bude.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 5, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			I can race you down the road. Are you golfing as I can let you have some free tickets to play Libbaton GC which is an hour east of Bude.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer of free tickets OS, i'll be in touch if i decide to play golf.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 5, 2018)

Are there any plans for a get together on the Thursday night?


----------



## Fish (Jul 5, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Are there any plans for a get together on the Thursday night?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how many are arriving the night before, or what time. 

If anyone wants my mobile number I'll PM it to them, again if staying at the Premier then the Millar & Carter is immediately in front of it or there's the Burnt Post pub a par 5 up the road which is nice.

Happy to meet up with anyone if they want..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 5, 2018)

Fish said:



			Not sure how many are arriving the night before, or what time. 

If anyone wants my mobile number I'll PM it to them, again if staying at the Premier then the Millar & Carter is immediately in front of it or there's the Burnt Post pub a par 5 up the road which is nice.

Happy to meet up with anyone if they want..
		
Click to expand...

I hit it further than you so only a par 4 for me   :ears:

Ping me across your number please Rob  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2018)

Keep the deposits coming in please, Iâ€™m looking to finalise the numbers with the club next week and I need to be 100% that everyone on this list is still coming, then I can start working on the playing groups & tee times. 

Thank you. 

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Grumpyjock*
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ Bluewolf**
10/ Stu c*
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko**
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ *Captainron*
17/ Junior**
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface**
25/ Mrs Crazyface** (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val
27/ *Birchy*
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32/ full-throttle**
33/ *Jason Morris* 'MidAm'
34/ *golfmmad*
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850**
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM
43/ Bill Elliott GM
44/ Rob Smith GM
45/ Michael Weston GM
46/ James Mason GM
47/ Liverbirdie**
48/ *Rosecott*


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 8, 2018)

Fish said:



			Not sure how many are arriving the night before, or what time. 

If anyone wants my mobile number I'll PM it to them, again if staying at the Premier then the Millar & Carter is immediately in front of it or there's the Burnt Post pub a par 5 up the road which is nice.

Happy to meet up with anyone if they want..
		
Click to expand...

I'm staying over on Thursday and leaving after golf on Friday.

Driving up from the South Coast so am up for a game on the way somewhere and/or a meet up in the evening.

Anybody else ?

































/


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 8, 2018)

Robin, it seems that the Premier Inn is fully booked for the Thursday night.

After a quick search I've found the Ibis Coventry Centre. Do you know of it, any good etc?


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			Robin, it seems that the Premier Inn is fully booked for the Thursday night.

After a quick search I've found the Ibis Coventry Centre. Do you know of it, any good etc?
		
Click to expand...

I know nothing of them personally, but the Ibis South is closer.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks Robin, all booked in Ibis South.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 8, 2018)

Strange as I have just booked for the Thursday night no problem. Did you do Coventry South


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2018)

Keep the deposits coming in please, Iâ€™m looking to finalise the numbers with the club very soon and I need to be 100% that everyone on this list is still coming, then I can start working on the playing groups & tee times. 

Thank you. 

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Grumpyjock*
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ Bluewolf**
10/ Stu c*
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko**
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ *Captainron*
17/ Junior**
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface**
25/ Mrs Crazyface** (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val (TBC)
27/ *Birchy*
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32/ full-throttle**
33/ *Jason Morris* 'MidAm'
34/ golfmmad**
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850**
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM**
43/ Bill Elliott GM**
44/ Rob Smith GM**
45/ Michael Weston GM**
46/ James Mason GM**
47/ Liverbirdie**
48/ Rosecott**


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2018)

Prizes for the nearest to the pins have been decided.

5th



7th



15th



17th



No sleeves, full 1 dozen box for each prize, thank you to Martin Sutliff our Pro for sponsoring these holes & prizes. :thup:


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm now down Thur as well as Fri if there is the odd knoggin being drunk on Thur.

Robin - ping me your number if anything is going down.


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2018)

I have made an error in only announcing 5 places being available as we are in fourballs 

As such, should you wish to play with a GM Staffer, which other than 1 tee time, will be going off at the start, please add your name and 'donate' only Â£10.00 to the Just Giving site where you'll find the link in my signature. 

PLEASE only state '*Donation (GM Staffer)*' in the remarks as your not getting anything in return and as such can claim Gift Aid.  

Please copy & paste when adding your name..

1/ Fish*
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie*
4/ The Autumn Wind* 
5/ Old Skier*
6/ Rosecott
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15

thank you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2018)

Robin, Iâ€™m in Canada and working off a phone that doesnâ€™t cut and paste very well. Can you put me in the list and pair me up with that Liverbirdie chappie if he doesnâ€™t mind, Iâ€™ll send the money when I get back if thatâ€™s okay?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 9, 2018)

I have made an error in only announcing 5 places being available as we are in fourballs 

As such, should you wish to play with a GM Staffer, which other than 1 tee time, will be going off at the start, please add your name and 'donate' only Â£10.00 to the Just Giving site where you'll find the link in my signature. 

PLEASE only state '*Donation (GM Staffer)*' in the remarks as your not getting anything in return and as such can claim Gift Aid.  

Please copy & paste when adding your name..

1/ Fish*
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie*
4/ The Autumn Wind* 
5/ Old Skier*
6/ Rosecott
7/ Stu C
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15

thank you.


Just paid Fishy, i dont mind playing with that blert Mike Harris


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 9, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Robin, Iâ€™m in Canada and working off a phone that doesnâ€™t cut and paste very well. Can you put me in the list and pair me up with that Liverbirdie chappie if he doesnâ€™t mind, Iâ€™ll send the money when I get back if thatâ€™s okay?
		
Click to expand...

:thup: Good lad, you should have to pay double to play with me, though.:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2018)

Iâ€™m sorry but you canâ€™t request which GM Staffer you play with, or any other Forum member, they will be fairly drawn other than myself  

I am trying my best to get people playing together who have not met or played with each other before, so youâ€™ll all have to trust me on this, it would be unfair to accept requests. 

Itâ€™s a receipt for anarchy. 

Hope you all understand.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 9, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Just paid Fishy, i dont mind playing with that blert Mike Harris 

Click to expand...

I'd say hes more of a beaut than a blert.

If I was a bit braver, I'd say he's a Texan, with dingbat tendencies.


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2018)

I have made an error in only announcing 5 places being available as we are in fourballs 

As such, should you wish to play with a GM Staffer, which other than 1 tee time, will be going off at the start, please add your name and 'donate' only Â£10.00 to the Just Giving site where you'll find the link in my signature. 

PLEASE only state '*Donation (GM Staffer)*' in the remarks as your not getting anything in return and as such can claim Gift Aid.  

Please copy & paste when adding your name..

1/ Fish*
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie*
4/ The Autumn Wind* 
5/ Old Skier*
6/ Rosecott
7/ Stu C
8/ Blue in Munich
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15

thank you.


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2018)

Who is James Taylor? A donation has been made with no amount showing or what, if anything it is for?  

PM me if necessary.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 9, 2018)

Rosecott answers to a name similair to that of the donor


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			:thup: Good lad, you should have to pay double to play with me, though.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Well youâ€™re effectively paying after your recent donations...... ðŸ˜‹


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 9, 2018)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™m sorry but you canâ€™t request which GM Staffer you play with, or any other Forum member, they will be fairly drawn other than myself  

I am trying my best to get people playing together who have not met or played with each other before, so youâ€™ll all have to trust me on this, it would be unfair to accept requests. 

Itâ€™s a receipt for anarchy. 

Hope you all understand.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a shame Fishy but i respect your decision. 

At least i wont be playing with slasher :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2018)

Keep the deposits coming in please, Iâ€™m looking to finalise the numbers with the club very soon and I need to be 100% that everyone on this list is still coming, then I can start working on the playing groups & tee times. 

Thank you. 

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Grumpyjock*
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ Bluewolf**
10/ Stu c*
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko**
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ *Captainron*
17/ Junior**
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface**
25/ Mrs Crazyface** (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val (TBC)
27/ *Birchy*
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32/ full-throttle**
33/ *Jason Morris* 'MidAm'
34/ golfmmad**
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850**
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM**
43/ Bill Elliott GM**
44/ Rob Smith GM**
45/ Michael Weston GM**
46/ James Mason GM**
47/ Liverbirdie**
48/ Rosecott**
49/ TXL**


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 9, 2018)

Robin can you put me on the list to play with  GM Staffer as I don't know how to cut and paste.
Thanks.


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2018)

I have made an error in only announcing 5 places being available as we are in fourballs 

As such, should you wish to play with a GM Staffer, which other than 1 tee time, will be going off at the start, please add your name and 'donate' only Â£10.00 to the Just Giving site where you'll find the link in my signature. 

PLEASE only state '*Donation (GM Staffer)*' in the remarks as your not getting anything in return and as such can claim Gift Aid.  

Please copy & paste when adding your name..

1/ Fish*
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie*
4/ The Autumn Wind* 
5/ Old Skier*
6/ Rosecott
7/ Stu C
8/ Blue in Munich
9/ Golfmmad
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15

thank you.


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2018)

Keep the deposits coming in please, Iâ€™m looking to finalise the numbers with the club very soon and I need to be 100% that everyone on this list is still coming, then I can start working on the playing groups & tee times. 

Thank you. 

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Grumpyjock*
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ Bluewolf**
10/ Stu c*
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko**
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ *Captainron*
17/ Junior**
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface**
25/ Mrs Crazyface** (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val (*TBC*)
27/ Birchy*
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32/ full-throttle**
33/ *Jason Morris* 'MidAm'
34/ golfmmad**
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850**
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM**
43/ Bill Elliott GM**
44/ Rob Smith GM**
45/ Michael Weston GM**
46/ James Mason GM**
47/ Liverbirdie**
48/ Rosecott**
49/ TXL**


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2018)

I am being offered some items (clubs at present) that are in very good (nearly new) condition that people are happy to donate. 

If you have any item that you are prepared & happy to donate that is in very good condition that I can either raffle or auction on the day, then please PM me and run it by me. 

All proceeds raised from these donations will go direct to The British Heart Foundation. 

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2018)

I have made an error in only announcing 5 places being available as we are in fourballs 

As such, should you wish to play with a GM Staffer, which other than 1 tee time, will be going off at the start, please add your name and 'donate' only Â£10.00 to the Just Giving site where you'll find the link in my signature. 

PLEASE only state '*Donation (GM Staffer)*' in the remarks as your not getting anything in return and as such can claim Gift Aid.  

Please copy & paste when adding your name..

1/ Fish*
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie*
4/ The Autumn Wind* 
5/ Old Skier*
6/ Rosecott
7/ Stu C*
8/ Blue in Munich*
9/ Golfmmad*
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/

Would be really nice to fill these :thup:

* = denotes payment received.

thank you.


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2018)

We have not only reached my Â£750.00 target for The British Heart Foundation, but with Gift Aid taken into consideration we are just short of Â£1,000.00 and with a couple more pledges still to come in, we will pass the 4 figure mark :whoo:

So thank you to everyone who has donated, whether it be in conjunction with sponsoring a hole, a challenge or simply making a donation because of the day :thup: 



All sponsorship/donations and anything raised on the day through raffles, blackouts and a possible auction will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

This is *not* for the Â£40 to play, of which most of you have now paid either the deposit or paid in full, again thank you for those swift payments, it helps massively as I'm handing over Â£2,600.00 to the club next week.

*Sponsor a Tee*

Weâ€™re on course to raising over Â£1,000.00 

1/ 
2/ Fundy*
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ BigSlice*
8/ BIM (snr)*
9/ BIM (boss)*
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/ BlueWolf*
12/ BlueWolf / Junior*
13/ AnotherDouble*
14/ Lincoln Quaker*
15/ Twire*
16/ pokerjoke*
17/ Wrighty1874*
18/ Captainron*

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue*
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger*

*Lowest score on all par 3's*

5th/7th/15th/17th/ AnotherDouble


I have had these ribbons made which I hope you all won't mind wearing on the day.

View attachment 25167


Those paying balances on the day for anything outstanding please bring *CASH* as I will have already paid the club in full and so it's owed to me, thank you :thup:

If you want to create a specific challenge and either sponsor or supply a prize for it, please contact me to discuss.

Thank you for all your support, this is going to be a great day :thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 13, 2018)

Robin don't know how I was thinking the lowest scores on par 3 would work so change it and I will sponsor Â£1 for every 2 on a par 3


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Robin don't know how I was thinking the lowest scores on par 3 would work so change it and I will sponsor Â£1 for every 2 on a par 3
		
Click to expand...

I thought you meant accumulative, hence why Iâ€™ve put all 4 of them down. 

But if you want to change it to 2â€™s thatâ€™s fine ðŸ‘


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 13, 2018)

Fish said:



			I thought you meant accumulative, hence why Iâ€™ve put all 4 of them down. 

But if you want to change it to 2â€™s thatâ€™s fine ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Change it mate. It will be easier


----------



## Junior (Jul 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			I have made an error in only announcing 5 places being available as we are in fourballs 

As such, should you wish to play with a GM Staffer, which other than 1 tee time, will be going off at the start, please add your name and 'donate' only Â£10.00 to the Just Giving site where you'll find the link in my signature. 

PLEASE only state '*Donation (GM Staffer)*' in the remarks as your not getting anything in return and as such can claim Gift Aid.  

Please copy & paste when adding your name..

1/ Fish*
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie*
4/ The Autumn Wind* 
5/ Old Skier*
6/ Rosecott
7/ Stu C*
8/ Blue in Munich*
9/ Golfmmad*
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/

Would be really nice to fill these :thup:

* = denotes payment received.

thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Robin

I'll play with a staffer.  I'll ping Â£10 across tonight. 

Andy.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi rob

Sorted a few things out so definitely in. Sent the cash across this morning 

I will also go in to play with a GM Staffer


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2018)

I will also play with a staffer &#128077;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Hi rob

Sorted a few things out so definitely in. Sent the cash across this morning 

I will also go in to play with a GM Staffer
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			I will also play with a staffer &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Like England, I need to be on the right side of the draw to avoid these two......:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2018)

Should you wish to play with a GM Staffer, which other than 1 tee time will be going off at the start, please add your name and 'donate' only Â£10.00 to the Just Giving site where you'll find the link in my signature. 

PLEASE only state '*Donation (GM Staffer)*' in the remarks as your not getting anything in return and as such can claim Gift Aid.  

Please copy & paste when adding your name..

1/ Fish*
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie*
4/ The Autumn Wind* 
5/ Old Skier*
6/ Rosecott
7/ Stu C*
8/ Blue in Munich*
9/ Golfmmad*
10/ Junior
11/ Captainron
12/ Liverpoolphil 
13/
14/
15/

Would be really nice to fill these :thup:

* = denotes payment received.

thank you.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 16, 2018)

Robin. Put me down for a spot &#128077;  I'll transfer the money later.


----------



## richart (Jul 16, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Like England, I need to be on the right side of the draw to avoid these two......:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Are you talking golf games, or personalities ?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I will also play with a saffer &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Corrected


----------



## Junior (Jul 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			Should you wish to play with a GM Staffer, which other than 1 tee time will be going off at the start, please add your name and 'donate' only Â£10.00 to the Just Giving site where you'll find the link in my signature. 

PLEASE only state '*Donation (GM Staffer)*' in the remarks as your not getting anything in return and as such can claim Gift Aid.  

Please copy & paste when adding your name..

1/ Fish*
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie*
4/ The Autumn Wind* 
5/ Old Skier*
6/ Rosecott
7/ Stu C*
8/ Blue in Munich*
9/ Golfmmad*
10/ Junior
11/ Captainron
12/ Liverpoolphil 
13/
14/
15/

Would be really nice to fill these :thup:

* = denotes payment received.

thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Paid !


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2018)

Should you wish to play with a GM Staffer, which other than 1 tee time will be going off at the start, please add your name and 'donate' only Â£10.00 to the Just Giving site where you'll find the link in my signature. 

PLEASE only state '*Donation (GM Staffer)*' in the remarks as your not getting anything in return and as such can claim Gift Aid.  

Please copy & paste when adding your name..

1/ Fish*
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie*
4/ The Autumn Wind* 
5/ Old Skier*
6/ Rosecott
7/ Stu C*
8/ Blue in Munich*
9/ Golfmmad*
10/ Junior*
11/ Captainron
12/ Liverpoolphil 
13/ Bluewolf
14/ Jason Morris*
15/

Would be really nice to fill these, only 1 spot left :thup:

* = denotes payment received.

thank you.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 16, 2018)

Oh go on then Robin

Dosh over when I get home &#128077;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 16, 2018)

Robin, I reckon you could raise a lot of money by getting people to pay NOT to play with me


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2018)

When sending monies direct to my Just Giving site, please donâ€™t forget to add Gift Aid, your not getting anything materialistic for your donations and it makes a huge difference to the pot and doesnâ€™t cost you anything. 

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2018)

Please 'donate' your Â£10.00 to the Just Giving site where you'll find the link in my signature (which doesn't show when I'm posting on my iPhone). 

PLEASE only state '*Donation (GM Staffer)*' in the remarks as your not getting anything in return and as such can claim Gift Aid.  

1/ Fish*
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie*
4/ The Autumn Wind* 
5/ Old Skier*
6/ Rosecott
7/ Stu C*
8/ Blue in Munich*
9/ Golfmmad*
10/ Junior*
11/ Captainron
12/ Liverpoolphil* 
13/ Bluewolf
14/ Jason Morris*
15/ PhilTheFragger*

Now full, thank you :thup:

* = denotes payment received.


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2018)

Thank you for all the deposits :thup:

If at any time you want to pay the balance (Â£20) to the same account you did for the deposit, please free to do so.  It would help to save time on the day not having to collect any cash when you register your arrival, but if you still want to do that, it's not  a problem, just an option 

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Grumpyjock*
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ Bluewolf**
10/ Stu c*
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko**
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron*
17/ Junior**
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface**
25/ Mrs Crazyface** (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Val (*TBC*)
27/ Birchy*
28/ Radbourne2010**
29/ mikejohnchapman**
30/ PIng**
31/ Upsidedown**
32/ full-throttle**
33/ 
34/ golfmmad**
35/ Drive4Show*
36/ wookie**
37/ CVG*
38/ Cake*
39/ PCWOX*
40/ Jobr1850**
41/ adasko**
42/ Mike Harris GM**
43/ Bill Elliott GM**
44/ Rob Smith GM**
45/ Michael Weston GM**
46/ James Mason GM**
47/ Liverbirdie**
48/ Rosecott**
49/ TXL**

Still places available and there's a small amount of people still to confirm closer to the day, either way it's a great showing, thank you all very much :clap:


----------



## Captainron (Jul 17, 2018)

Paid the Â£10 for playing with a GM staffer


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 18, 2018)

If anyone wants a last minute berth in this great event but is struggling for accommodation I have a Twin room booked at the Premier Inn, Coventry South. They are more than welcome to take the spare bed.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 18, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			If anyone wants a last minute berth in this great event but is struggling for accommodation I have a Twin room booked at the Premier Inn, Coventry South. They are more than welcome to take the spare bed.
		
Click to expand...

Pete Liverbirdie was looking for a room!


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2018)

Registration to collect cards and ask any questions regarding the day and to pay any balances, buy raffle tickets etc will be upstairs in the lounge area.

Bacon rolls & coffee will be available from 9am (possibly earlier). With the 1st tee time of 11am we have plenty of practice facilities on site for you to warm up and keep occupied.

There is a small putting area in front of the well stocked Pro shop and 18th green. 

There is a chipping/putting area (between 2 x posts) to a green with 2 flags behind the laurels surrounding the 1st tee.

There is also a bunker to practice out of to the same green.

There is a pitching area approximately 100+ yards long that runs to the chipping green with multiple flags at varying distances.

There are 2 x net bays. Please be aware of players on the 8th fairway, there is a sign asking you to not hit into the net (noise) when players can be seen adjacent. 

There is a long-game practice area that is between 190-230 yards, most of you will be able to use your driver as I rarely see these 'forum distances' at meets :smirk:  This is over the 8th fairway behind the nets, you will see it to your right as you drive in. When crossing the 8th fairway look to your left and make sure nobody is teeing off before walking over. 
There may be some range (used found from the course) practice balls to purchase to use on there which I am still working on. They'll be Â£1 (for BHF) for 20 balls so you can hit them and not worry about retrieving them.    

Even though we have tee times from 11am - 12.40 currently, I would ask if EVERYONE can arrive well BEFORE the 1st tee time please so I can welcome you personally before going out myself. Ideally I'd like everyone on site before 10am if possible, I've worked hard on this day, please support me (and my helpers) as it's been a lot of work and arrangements on my own and I want to enjoy the day as much as you.

With 8 minute intervals there's a very good possibility we will get ahead of your tee-times anyway, unless too many knob there 1st drives to the pond in the trees on the right, if it goes down to that area, reload, its not guaranteed to be found if you haven't seen it drop in sight.

We are playing off the whites and playing a Stableford format, if you can't score, please pick up, if your looking for a ball and a group is waiting behind, please let them through. 

Towels are provided in the shower room along with shampoo/body soap.

Smart casual with a collar (clean trainers & jeans allowed) afterwards for the meal & presentations.

Playing groups to be announced early next week.

Any questions ask me either on here or if personal PM me.

Thank you :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank you for all the deposits :thup:

If at any time you want to pay the balance (Â£20) to the same account you did for the deposit, please feel free to do so.  It would help to save time on the day not having to collect any cash when you register your arrival, but if you still want to do that, it's not  a problem, just an option 

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Grumpyjock*
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ Bluewolf**
10/ Stu c*
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko**
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron*
17/ Junior**
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface**
25/ Mrs Crazyface** (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Birchy*
27/ Radbourne2010**
28/ mikejohnchapman**
29/ PIng**
30/ Upsidedown**
31/ full-throttle**
32/ 
33/ golfmmad**
34/ Drive4Show*
35/ wookie**
36/ CVG*
37/ Cake*
38/ PCWOX*
39/ Jobr1850**
40/ adasko**
41/ Mike Harris GM**
42/ Bill Elliott GM**
43/ Rob Smith GM**
44/ Michael Weston GM**
45/ James Mason GM**
46/ Liverbirdie**
47/ Rosecott**
48/ TXL**
49/ Coventry Golf Club Captain (Tim Barmby)
50/ Liam Robinson (Challenge Tour Pro) 

Iâ€™d like to welcome Liam Robinson, Liam is based out of Tadmarton Heath GC and plays in the Challenge Tour and has agreed to play on the day ðŸ˜ŽðŸŒï¸

There are still places available and there's a small amount of people still to confirm closer to the day, either way it's a great showing, thank you all very much :clap:


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2018)

Please 'donate' your Â£10.00 to the Just Giving site where you'll find the link in my signature (which doesn't show when I'm posting on my iPhone). 

PLEASE only state '*Donation (GM Staffer)*' in the remarks as your not getting anything in return and as such can claim Gift Aid.  

1/ Fish*
2/ full_throttle*
3/ Liverbirdie*
4/ The Autumn Wind* 
5/ Old Skier*
6/ Rosecott*
7/ Stu C*
8/ Blue in Munich*
9/ Golfmmad*
10/ Junior*
11/ Captainron*
12/ Liverpoolphil* 
13/ Bluewolf
14/ Liam Robinson*
15/ PhilTheFragger*

Now full, thank you :thup:

* = denotes payment received.


----------



## PCWOX (Jul 19, 2018)

Smart casual with a collar - would a smart polo shirt be suitable Fish?
Thanks


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2018)

PCWOX said:



			Smart casual with a collar - would a smart polo shirt be suitable Fish?
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but nothing that was worn that day on the course, ideally Iâ€™d like everyone showered & changed.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Pete Liverbirdie was looking for a room!
		
Click to expand...

Fake news - I is in with "are they pillows my hand is between" Birchy...


----------



## PCWOX (Jul 19, 2018)

Fish said:



			Yes, but nothing that was worn that day on the course, ideally Iâ€™d like everyone showered & changed.
		
Click to expand...

Understood.  Will be a non golf polo - will get showered and changed into jeans and a polo shirt.  Cheers :thup:


----------



## grumpyjock (Jul 21, 2018)

would you like us all to be in Rik's favourite colours "red shirt and white trousers"?


----------



## Fish (Jul 21, 2018)

grumpyjock said:



			would you like us all to be in Rik's favourite colours "red shirt and white trousers"?
		
Click to expand...

You can wear what you like and feel most comfortable in, if you want to dress like a 1970's porn star or pimp, which he carried off to perfection, fill yer boots...:thup:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jul 21, 2018)

You've done well with all this Fish, good on ya &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## grumpyjock (Jul 21, 2018)

Fish said:



			You can wear what you like and feel most comfortable in, if you want to dress like a 1970's porn star or pimp, which he carried off to perfection, fill yer boots...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Big Big boots to fill.


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2018)

Thank you for the extra payments :thup:

If at any time you want to pay the balance (Â£20) to the same account you did for the deposit, please feel free to do so.  It would help to save time on the day not having to collect any cash when you register your arrival, but if you still want to do that, it's not  a problem, just an option 

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Grumpyjock**
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ Bluewolf**
10/ Stu c**
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko**
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron*
17/ Junior**
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface**
25/ Mrs Crazyface** (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Birchy*
27/ Radbourne2010**
28/ mikejohnchapman**
29/ PIng**
30/ Upsidedown**
31/ full-throttle**
32/ 
33/ golfmmad**
34/ Drive4Show*
35/ wookie**
36/ CVG*
37/ Cake*
38/ PCWOX*
39/ Jobr1850**
40/ adasko**
41/ Mike Harris GM**
42/ Bill Elliott GM**
43/ Rob Smith GM**
44/ Michael Weston GM**
45/ James Mason GM**
46/ Liverbirdie**
47/ Rosecott**
48/ TXL**
49/ Coventry Golf Club Captain (Tim Barmby)
50/ Liam Robinson (Challenge Tour Pro)** 

Iâ€™d like to welcome Liam Robinson, Liam is based out of Tadmarton Heath GC and plays in the Challenge Tour and has agreed to play on the day :whoo:

*There are still places available* please let me now if you want to join us on what will be a great day.

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2018)

Thank you for the extra payments :thup:

If at any time you want to pay the balance (Â£20) to the same account you did for the deposit, please feel free to do so.  It would help to save time on the day not having to collect any cash when you register your arrival, but if you still want to do that, it's not  a problem, just an option 

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Grumpyjock**
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ Bluewolf**
10/ Stu c**
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko**
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron*
17/ Junior**
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco*
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface**
25/ Mrs Crazyface** (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Birchy*
27/ Radbourne2010**
28/ mikejohnchapman**
29/ PIng**
30/ Upsidedown**
31/ full-throttle**
32/ 
33/ golfmmad**
34/ Drive4Show*
35/ wookie**
36/ CVG*
37/ PCWOX*
38/ Jobr1850**
39/ adasko**
40/ Mike Harris GM**
41/ Bill Elliott GM**
42/ Rob Smith GM**
43/ Michael Weston GM**
44/ James Mason GM**
45/ Liverbirdie**
46/ Rosecott**
47/ TXL**
48/ Coventry Golf Club Captain (Tim Barmby)
49/ Liam Robinson (Challenge Tour Pro)** 

*There are still places available* please let me now if you want to join us on what will be a great day, and by the same token, if you have *any doubts* of still attending, please share them with me so I can be as prepared as possible with the playing groups I am preparing, plus, I can't obtain any refunds from the club 10 days prior to the date.

Thank you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Franco (Jul 31, 2018)

Balance of Â£20 sent yesterday.


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2018)

I have no broadband for a few days so will update matters arising at the weekend. 

Only a few weeks away, I gather everyone is still 100% available.


----------



## PCWOX (Aug 2, 2018)

Yes - all good - cheers.  Looking forward to it.  Any news on tee times etc yet?


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Aug 2, 2018)

All good, and looking forward to it &#128077;


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 2, 2018)

Ich bin ok. Will be there late afternoon Thursday if there is anything you want doing.


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2018)

Thank you for the extra payments :thup:

If at any time you want to pay the balance (Â£20) to the same account you did for the deposit, please feel free to do so.  It would help to save time on the day not having to collect any cash when you register your arrival, but if you still want to do that, it's not  a problem, just an option 

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg*
3/ Fragger*
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Grumpyjock**
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ Bluewolf**
10/ Stu c**
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko**
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron*
17/ Junior**
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco**
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface**
25/ Mrs Crazyface** (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Birchy*
27/ Radbourne2010**
28/ mikejohnchapman**
29/ PIng**
30/ Upsidedown**
31/ full-throttle**
32/ golfmmad**
33/ Drive4Show*
34/ wookie**
35/ CVG*
36/ PCWOX*
37/ Jobr1850**
38/ adasko**
39/ Mike Harris GM**
40/ Bill Elliott GM**
41/ Rob Smith GM**
42/ Michael Weston GM**
43/ James Mason GM**
44/ Liverbirdie**
45/ Rosecott**
46/ TXL**
47/ Coventry Golf Club Captain (Tim Barmby)
48/ Liam Robinson (Challenge Tour Pro)** 

This is now CLOSED, tee times will be announced tomorrow.

Unfortunately after contacting The Mid Amateur Tour some 3 months ago, I have endured 2 months of broken promises and assurances regarding the sponsorship for the 1st Tee and even the individuals green fee.  

As such all links and acknowledgments previously given to The Mid Amateur Tour are currently being removed and MR Jason Morris will no longer be attending. 

Anyone with any doubts about not being able to attend PLEASE contact me ASAP, I cannot obtain any refunds from today, but its not just the finances, it's more about having to rejig the tee groups which could cause minor issues for me.

Thank you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 7, 2018)

Ya boo sucks to the mid-amateur tour, looks like they have royally peed you about, Rob.

I'm still in mate, beers on the Friday night for me as well. Not sure if Birchy has changed his double to a twin yet, maybe he's going to get me drunk then give me the glad-eye.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 7, 2018)

Fishy, i'll struggle to get there before 11am so if you could, put me out near the back please. 

Ny swan.


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2018)

We have currently raised Â£864.89 towards my Â£750.00 target for The British Heart Foundation, and with Â£200.00 Gift Aid taken into consideration we are just over the Â£1,000.00 mark, and even taking a full 5% off for the JG costs, we should still finish with a comfortable 4 figure mark, especially with a few more fun challenges that will help raise a few more Â£Â£Â£'s on the day :whoo:

So *thank you* to everyone who has donated, whether it be in conjunction with sponsoring a hole, a challenge or simply making a donation because of the day :thup: 

All sponsorship/donations and anything raised on the day through raffles, blackouts and a possible auction have already and will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

The 1st tee is back available to sponsor, who would like to step in and sponsor it for as little as Â£10  but of course you can sponsor it for more if you'd like, it is the 1st tee after all :smirk:

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ 
2/ Fundy*
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ BigSlice*
8/ BIM (snr)*
9/ BIM (boss)*
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/ BlueWolf*
12/ BlueWolf / Junior*
13/ AnotherDouble*
14/ Lincoln Quaker*
15/ Twire*
16/ pokerjoke*
17/ Wrighty1874*
18/ Captainron*

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue*
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger*

*Â£1 will be donated for all 2's on any par 3*

5th/7th/15th/17th/ AnotherDouble


I have had these ribbons made which I hope you all won't mind wearing on the day.

View attachment 25167


Those paying balances on the day for anything outstanding please bring *CASH* as I have already paid the club in full and so it's owed to me, thank you :thup:

Thank you for all your support, this is going to be a great day with lots more surprises still to be announced :thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 8, 2018)

Robin, put me down to sponsor the 1st Tee. Having played Mid-Amateur Tour for a number of years Iâ€™m perplexed (& frankly embarrassed) at their behaviour. The Tour was dear to Rick as well & it was on that Tour Rick convinced me to start getting involved in a greater degree with GM Forum. Great times & great memories...ðŸ’­

Let me know how you want this paid in due course. 
Regards, 
Mark 

P.s. Class idea on the ribbons ðŸ‘


Fish said:



			We have currently raised Â£864.89 towards my Â£750.00 target for The British Heart Foundation, and with Â£200.00 Gift Aid taken into consideration we are just over the Â£1,000.00 mark, and even taking a full 5% off for the JG costs, we should still finish with a comfortable 4 figure mark, especially with a few more fun challenges that will help raise a few more Â£Â£Â£'s on the day :whoo:

So *thank you* to everyone who has donated, whether it be in conjunction with sponsoring a hole, a challenge or simply making a donation because of the day :thup: 

All sponsorship/donations and anything raised on the day through raffles, blackouts and a possible auction have already and will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

The 1st tee is back available to sponsor, who would like to step in and sponsor it for as little as Â£10  but of course you can sponsor it for more if you'd like, it is the 1st tee after all :smirk:

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ 
2/ Fundy*
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ BigSlice*
8/ BIM (snr)*
9/ BIM (boss)*
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/ BlueWolf*
12/ BlueWolf / Junior*
13/ AnotherDouble*
14/ Lincoln Quaker*
15/ Twire*
16/ pokerjoke*
17/ Wrighty1874*
18/ Captainron*

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue*
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger*

*Â£1 will be donated for all 2's on any par 3*

5th/7th/15th/17th/ AnotherDouble


I have had these ribbons made which I hope you all won't mind wearing on the day.

View attachment 25167


Those paying balances on the day for anything outstanding please bring *CASH* as I have already paid the club in full and so it's owed to me, thank you :thup:

Thank you for all your support, this is going to be a great day with lots more surprises still to be announced :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Aug 8, 2018)

11.00/ Fish/ Mike Harris GM/ Liam Robinson (Pro) / Bluewolf

11.08/ Bill Elliott GM/ Liverbirdie/ PhilTheFragger/ Captainron

11.16/ Rob Smith GM/ The Autumn Wind/ BlueInMunich/ Old Skier 

11.24/ Michael Weston GM/ Liverpoolphil/ Rosecott/ Junior

11.32/ TXL/ Tim Barmby(CGC Capt)/ Upsidedown/NWJocko

11.40/ Imurg/GregBWFC/ GG26/ PNWokingham 

11.48/ mikejohnchapman/ Midnight/ Drive4Show/ Radbourne2010

11.56/ Richart/ wrighty1874/ Birchy/ PCWOX*

12.04/ Pokerjoke/ adasko/ Crow/ CVG/

12.12/ Jobr1850/ Grumpyjock/ wookie/ PaperBoy

12.20/ Ping/ Franco/ Crazyface/ Mrs Crazyface

12.28/ James Mason GM/ full-throttle/ golfmad/ Stu c/ 

We should get ahead of those tee times, but 8 minute intervals is our normal medal gaping.

Registration is from 09.00hrs, earlier if you want as I'll be there.  Please arrive in plenty of time, ideally well before the first tee time so I have nothing to worry about and can enjoy the day myself.

There is plenty to do before you go out, there will be a fun Putting Competition and an inflatable Golf Darts competition, so please bring plenty of change (Â£1 coins) for these challenges to win more prizes, there is a raffle and some 'on course' fines plus lots of practice area to warm up if you're feeling competitive. 

So *please* arrive well before my tee time at 11am, I've put a lot into this, it's all I'm asking of you :thup:

Anything you want to bring along will be warmly appreciated, bottles of wine, beer, prizes you don't want that are naff etc, anything to help boost the raffle table  

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Aug 8, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Robin, put me down to sponsor the 1st Tee. Having played Mid-Amateur Tour for a number of years Iâ€™m perplexed (& frankly embarrassed) at their behaviour. The Tour was dear to Rick as well & it was on that Tour Rick convinced me to start getting involved in a greater degree with GM Forum. Great times & great memories...ðŸ’­

Let me know how you want this paid in due course. 
Regards, 
Mark 

P.s. Class idea on the ribbons ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Mark, I've had a PM from Hobbit in the night also, so if you both want to share it I'm fine that if you 2 are, it's more for the charity :thup:

Payment to the JG site in my siggy stating 'Donation Mark', add Gift Aid and I'll know what's it's for.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 8, 2018)

Great work Fish! Looking forward to the day already :whoo: :thup:


Fish said:



			11.00/ Fish/ Mike Harris GM/ Liam Robinson (Pro) / Bluewolf

11.08/ Bill Elliott GM/ Liverbirdie/ PhilTheFragger/ Captainron

11.16/ Rob Smith GM/ The Autumn Wind/ BlueInMunich/ Old Skier 

11.24/ Michael Weston GM/ Liverpoolphil/ Rosecott/ Junior

11.32/ TXL/ Tim Barmby(CGC Capt)/ Upsidedown/NWJocko

11.40/ Imurg/GregBWFC/ GG26/ PNWokingham 

11.48/ mikejohnchapman/ Midnight/ Drive4Show/ Radbourne2010

11.56/ Richart/ wrighty1874/ Birchy/ PCWOX*

12.04/ Pokerjoke/ adasko/ Crow/ CVG/

12.12/ Jobr1850/ Grumpyjock/ wookie/ PaperBoy

12.20/ Ping/ Franco/ Crazyface/ Mrs Crazyface

12.28/ James Mason GM/ full-throttle/ golfmad/ Stu c/ 

We should get ahead of those tee times, but 8 minute intervals is our normal medal gaping.

Registration is from 09.00hrs, earlier if you want as I'll be there.  Please arrive in plenty of time, ideally well before the first tee time so I have nothing to worry about and can enjoy the day myself.

There is plenty to do before you go out, there will be a fun Putting Competition and an inflatable Golf Darts competition, so please bring plenty of change (Â£1 coins) for these challenges to win more prizes, there is a raffle and some 'on course' fines plus lots of practice area to warm up if you're feeling competitive. 

So *please* arrive well before my tee time at 11am, I've put a lot into this, it's all I'm asking of you :thup:

Anything you want to bring along will be warmly appreciated, bottles of wine, beer, prizes you don't want that are naff etc, anything to help boost the raffle table  

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 8, 2018)

Done! :thup:



Fish said:



			Thanks Mark, I've had a PM from Hobbit in the night also, so if you both want to share it I'm fine that if you 2 are, it's more for the charity :thup:

Payment to the JG site in my siggy stating 'Donation Mark', add Gift Aid and I'll know what's it's for.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks fishy, i feel sorry for Bill Elliott though.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 8, 2018)

Looks like I'm first at the bar then &#128514;


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 8, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Looks like I'm first at the bar then &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

That'll be a first :rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 8, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Great work Fish! Looking forward to the day already :whoo: :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You obviously haven't seen you've been lumbered with me for 4 hours


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 8, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			That'll be a first :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

As would me scoring more than 25pts, but strange things happen sometimes &#128521;


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 8, 2018)

Now for the important stuff @Fish, what time do they start serving breakfast


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 8, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			As would me scoring more than 25pts, but strange things happen sometimes &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately its not a 2 day comp wolfio


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2018)

I hope Birchy has cured his shanking.

Great work Robin. Really looking forward to the day.:thup:


----------



## PCWOX (Aug 8, 2018)

Looking forward to playing in the group with richart, birchy and wrighty1874 at 1156AM.  My first meet, and looks like it will be a great day.  Is it bacon rolls and coffee first from 10am (sorry can't remember without looking back through the whole thread)?
My handicap by the way Fish is 16.8 (17).  Cheers :thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2018)

PCWOX said:



			Looking forward to playing in the group with richart, birchy and wrighty1874 at 1156AM.
		
Click to expand...

 You can tell you haven't met any of your playing partners before. Looking forward to meeting you.:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 8, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Unfortunately its not a 2 day comp wolfio 

Click to expand...

Damn and blast!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 8, 2018)

PCWOX said:



			Looking forward to playing in the group with richart, birchy and wrighty1874 at 1156AM.  My first meet, and looks like it will be a great day.  Is it bacon rolls and coffee first from 10am (sorry can't remember without looking back through the whole thread)?
My handicap by the way Fish is 16.8 (17).  Cheers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If Birchy's in a bunker, stand well outside club helicoptering distance. He's only small so 8-10ft should do it.


----------



## PCWOX (Aug 8, 2018)

Haha - thanks for the warning guys


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 8, 2018)

PCWOX said:



			Haha - thanks for the warning guys
		
Click to expand...

Good luck and enjoy your 1st meet. I have been to a couple and know a couple of the guys so I will offer these few tips

Fish and Blueinmunich like any team who wear red

Stu C and Liverbirdie have seen the light and are against alcohol so only buy them a squash and don't drink near them

Richart likes nothing better than compare new mobiles on the market

Imurg and Fragger are brothers in arms so don't invite both to your table 

Other than that you should have a great day


----------



## Dando (Aug 8, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Good luck and enjoy your 1st meet. I have been to a couple and know a couple of the guys so I will offer these few tips

Fish and Blueinmunich like any team who wear red

Stu C and Liverbirdie have seen the light and are against alcohol so only buy them a squash and don't drink near them

Richart likes nothing better than compare new mobiles on the market

Imurg and Fragger are brothers in arms so don't invite both to your table 

Other than that you should have a great day
		
Click to expand...

you forgot about no swearing in front of Fish as he doesn't like bad language


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 8, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Good luck and enjoy your 1st meet. I have been to a couple and know a couple of the guys so I will offer these few tips

Fish and Blueinmunich like any team who wear red

Stu C and Liverbirdie have seen the light and are against alcohol so only buy them a squash and don't drink near them

Richart likes nothing better than compare new mobiles on the market

Imurg and Fragger are brothers in arms so don't invite both to your table 

Other than that you should have a great day
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			you forgot about no swearing in front of Fish as he doesn't like bad language
		
Click to expand...

Stu is keen to try a bear hug competition but is apparently rubbish at it so is looking for volunteers.

There are a lot of us going to this meet so the changing rooms could be busy, feel free to change your shoes in the car park.


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Good luck and enjoy your 1st meet. I have been to a couple and know a couple of the guys so I will offer these few tips

Fish and Blueinmunich like any team who wear red

Stu C and Liverbirdie have seen the light and are against alcohol so only buy them a squash and don't drink near them

Richart likes nothing better than compare new mobiles on the market

Imurg and Fragger are brothers in arms so don't invite both to your table 

Other than that you should have a great day
		
Click to expand...

You are a bad man. 

I assume you like a long walk when it is a shotgun start, at say a H4H day ?


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 8, 2018)

richart said:



			You are a bad man. 

I assume you like a long walk when it is a shotgun start, at say a H4H day ?

Click to expand...

GM staffers are always there to help:thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			GM staffers are always there to help:thup:
		
Click to expand...

True, but with so many wanting to play with them, I may be looking after my friends first.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 8, 2018)

richart said:



			True, but with so many wanting to play with them, I may be looking after my friends first.
		
Click to expand...

Oh ok


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 8, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Unfortunately its not a 2 day comp wolfio 

Click to expand...

I thought 25 pts meant pints, no way does he mean that many points.:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 8, 2018)

Fish said:



			11.00/ Fish/ Mike Harris GM/ Liam Robinson (Pro) / Bluewolf

11.08/ Bill Elliott GM/ Liverbirdie/ PhilTheFragger/ Captainron

11.16/ Rob Smith GM/ The Autumn Wind/ BlueInMunich/ Old Skier 

11.24/ Michael Weston GM/ Liverpoolphil/ Rosecott/ Junior

11.32/ TXL/ Tim Barmby(CGC Capt)/ Upsidedown/NWJocko

11.40/ Imurg/GregBWFC/ GG26/ PNWokingham 

11.48/ mikejohnchapman/ Midnight/ Drive4Show/ Radbourne2010

11.56/ Richart/ wrighty1874/ Birchy/ PCWOX*

12.04/ Pokerjoke/ adasko/ Crow/ CVG/

12.12/ Jobr1850/ Grumpyjock/ wookie/ PaperBoy

12.20/ Ping/ Franco/ Crazyface/ Mrs Crazyface

12.28/ James Mason GM/ full-throttle/ golfmad/ Stu c/ 

We should get ahead of those tee times, but 8 minute intervals is our normal medal gaping.

Registration is from 09.00hrs, earlier if you want as I'll be there.  Please arrive in plenty of time, ideally well before the first tee time so I have nothing to worry about and can enjoy the day myself.

There is plenty to do before you go out, there will be a fun Putting Competition and an inflatable Golf Darts competition, so please bring plenty of change (Â£1 coins) for these challenges to win more prizes, there is a raffle and some 'on course' fines plus lots of practice area to warm up if you're feeling competitive. 

So *please* arrive well before my tee time at 11am, I've put a lot into this, it's all I'm asking of you :thup:

Anything you want to bring along will be warmly appreciated, bottles of wine, beer, prizes you don't want that are naff etc, anything to help boost the raffle table  

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in with a scout master and a swearer of epic proportions, surely Phils got to bring a swear box out with him, could double our takings.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 9, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm in with a scout master and a swearer of epic proportions, surely Phils got to bring a swear box out with him, could double our takings.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Your pm box is full


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 9, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm in with a scout master and a swearer of epic proportions, surely Phils got to bring a swear box out with him, could double our takings.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sure I could create something, although the amount of cash The Captain will generate, We might need a Securicor van following us around ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 9, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I thought 25 pts meant pints, no way does he mean that many points.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Took the money from you last time 

Anyway, my games in great shape. I actually found a fairway last night. Wasn't the hole I was on but, you know, baby steps.....


----------



## Captainron (Aug 9, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Iâ€™m sure I could create something, although the amount of cash The Captain will generate, We might need a Securicor van following us around ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

****** ********** **** ******!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 9, 2018)

Myself, Mike Chapman and possibly Rob Smith are going for a curry on Thursday night, please feel free to join us if you are in town  :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 9, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Took the money from you last time 

Anyway, my games in great shape. I actually found a fairway last night. Wasn't the hole I was on but, you know, baby steps.....
		
Click to expand...

Baby steps, like baby draws- mythical.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 9, 2018)

Looking forward to the expedition uupp noorth, must remember to find the thermals and cardigan.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 9, 2018)

Fish said:



			Your pm box is full
		
Click to expand...

Cleared.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2018)

We have currently raised Â£897.56 towards my initial Â£750.00 target for The British Heart Foundation, and with Â£202.50 Gift Aid taken into consideration we are just over the Â£1,000.00 mark, and even taking a full 5% off for the JG costs, we should still finish with a comfortable 4 figure mark, especially with a few more fun challenges that will help raise a few more Â£Â£Â£'s on the day :whoo:

So *thank you* to everyone who has donated, whether it be in conjunction with sponsoring a hole, a challenge or simply making a donation because of the day :thup: 

All sponsorship/donations and anything raised on the day through the Raffle, Golf Darts, blackouts, Putting Comp & North Vs South will be going to the charity of the day which Karen (Rick's wife) has chosen, and is the British Heart Foundation.

All pledges/donations/sponsorships are to be paid directly to my Just Giving page HERE and is in my signature.  

The 1st tee has been been sponsored again after being messed about and let down, thanks Brian & Mark :thup:

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ Hobbit/Radbourne2010*
2/ Fundy*
3/ Old Skier*
4/ Upsidedown*
5/ JamesR*
6/ Pauldj42*
7/ BigSlice*
8/ BIM (snr)*
9/ BIM (boss)*
10/ Full_Throttle*
11/ BlueWolf*
12/ BlueWolf / Junior*
13/ AnotherDouble*
14/ Lincoln Quaker*
15/ Twire*
16/ pokerjoke*
17/ Wrighty1874*
18/ Captainron*

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
7th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
15th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*
17th/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry GC Pro Shop*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue*
16th/ Huds1475*
*
Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ PhilTheFragger*

*Â£1 will be donated for all 2's on any par 3*

5th/7th/15th/17th/ AnotherDouble


I have had these ribbons made which I hope you all won't mind wearing on the day.




Those paying balances on the day for anything outstanding please bring *CASH* as I have already paid the club in full and so it's owed to me, thank you :thup:

Thank you for all your support, this is going to be a great day with lots more surprises still to be announced :thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you for all the extra payments :thup:

If at any time you want to pay the balance (Â£20) to the same account you did for the deposit, please feel free to do so.  It would help to save time on the day not having to collect any cash when you register your arrival from 9am, but if you still want to do that, it's not  a problem, just an option, I have highlighted those with balances to pay, just as a friendly reminder and to ensure my admin is correct 

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg**
3/ Fragger**
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Grumpyjock**
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ Bluewolf**
10/ Stu c**
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko**
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron**
17/ Junior**
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco**
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface**
25/ Mrs Crazyface** (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Birchy*
27/ Radbourne2010**
28/ mikejohnchapman**
29/ PIng**
30/ Upsidedown**
31/ full-throttle**
32/ golfmmad**
33/ Drive4Show*
34/ wookie**
35/ CVG**
36/ PCWOX*
37/ Jobr1850**
38/ adasko**
39/ Mike Harris GM**
40/ Bill Elliott GM**
41/ Rob Smith GM**
42/ Michael Weston GM**
43/ James Mason GM**
44/ Liverbirdie**
45/ Rosecott**
46/ TXL**
47/ Coventry Golf Club (Club Professional)
48/ Liam Robinson (Challenge Tour Pro)** 

This is now CLOSED, tee times have been announced.

Unfortunately after contacting The Mid Amateur Tour some 3 months ago, I have endured 2 months of broken promises and assurances regarding the sponsorship for the 1st Tee and even the individuals green fee.  

As such all links and acknowledgments previously given to The Mid Amateur Tour have now been removed and MR Jason Morris will no longer be attending. 

Anyone with any doubts about not being able to attend PLEASE contact me ASAP, I cannot obtain any refunds now , but its not just the finances, it's more about having to rejig the tee groups which could cause minor issues for me.

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2018)

Registration to collect cards and ask any questions regarding the day and to pay any balances, buy raffle tickets and take part in some pre-round challenges will be upstairs in the lounge area.

Bacon rolls & coffee will be available from 9am (possibly earlier) with breakfast if you want something a little more substantial ( an idea of numbers wanting more may be helpful). 

With the 1st tee time of 11am we have plenty of practice facilities on site for you to warm up and keep occupied.

There is a small putting area in front of the well stocked Pro shop and 18th green where a pre-round challenge will be set up to win a prize. 

We will have a large inflatable dart board on the balcony (weather permitting) to play golf darts to win 50% of the funds collected.

There is a chipping/putting area (between 2 x posts) to a green with 2 flags behind the laurels surrounding the 1st tee.

There is also a bunker to practice out of to the same green.

There is a pitching area approximately 150+ yards long that runs to the chipping green with multiple flags at varying distances.

There are 2 x net bays. Please be aware of players on the 8th fairway, there is a sign asking you to not hit into the net (noise) when players can be seen adjacent. 

There is a long-game practice area that is between 190-230 yards, most of you will be able to use your driver as I rarely see these 'forum distances' at meets :smirk:  This is over the 8th fairway behind the nets, you will see it to your right as you drive in. When crossing the 8th fairway look to your left and make sure nobody is teeing off before walking over. 

There may be some range (used found from the course) practice balls to purchase to use on there which I am still working on. They'll be Â£1 (for BHF) for 15 balls so you can hit them and not worry about retrieving them.    

Even though we have tee times from 11am - 12.40 currently, I would ask if EVERYONE can arrive well BEFORE the 1st tee time please so I can welcome you personally before going out myself. Ideally I'd like everyone on site before 10am if possible, I've worked hard on this day, please support me (and my helpers) as it's been a lot of work and arrangements on my own and I want to enjoy the day as much as you.

With 8 minute intervals there's a very good possibility we will get ahead of your tee-times anyway, unless too many knob their 1st drives to the pond in the trees on the right, if it goes down to that area, reload, its not guaranteed to be found if you haven't seen it drop in sight.

We are playing off the whites and playing a Stableford format, if you can't score, please pick up, if your looking for a ball and a group is waiting behind, please let them through. 

Towels are provided in the shower room along with shampoo/body soap.

Smart casual with a collar (clean trainers & jeans allowed) afterwards for the meal & presentations.

Playing groups have now been announced.

Any questions ask me either on here or if personal PM me.

Thank you, I'll see you all next week :thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2018)

11.00/ Fish/ Mike Harris GM/ Liam Robinson (Pro)/ Bluewolf

11.08/ Bill Elliott GM/ Liverbirdie/ PhilTheFragger/ Captainron

11.16/ Rob Smith GM/ The Autumn Wind/ BlueInMunich/ Old Skier 

11.24/ Michael Weston GM/ Liverpoolphil/ Rosecott/ Junior

11.32/ TXL/ Coventry Golf Club Pro/ Upsidedown/ NWJocko

11.40/ Imurg/ GregBWFC/ GG26/ PNWokingham 

11.48/ mikejohnchapman/ Midnight/ Drive4Show/ Radbourne2010

11.56/ Richart/ wrighty1874/ Birchy/ PCWOX*

12.04/ Pokerjoke/ adasko/ Crow/ CVG

12.12/ Jobr1850/ Grumpyjock/ wookie/ PaperBoy

12.20/ Ping / Franco/ Crazyface/ Mrs Crazyface

12.28/ James Mason GM/ full-throttle/ golfmad/ Stu c 

We should get ahead of those tee times as 8 minute intervals is our normal medal gaping.

Registration is from 09.00hrs, earlier if you want as I'll be there.  Please arrive in plenty of time, ideally well before the first tee time so I have nothing to worry about and can enjoy the day myself.

There is plenty to do before you go out, there will be a fun Putting Competition and an inflatable Golf Darts competition, so please bring plenty of change (Â£1 coins) for these challenges to win more prizes, there is a raffle and some 'on course' fines plus plenty of practice area to warm up if you're feeling competitive. 

So PLEASE arrive well before my tee time at 11am, I've put a lot into this, it's all I'm asking of you :thup:

Anything you want to bring along will be warmly appreciated, bottles of wine, beer, prizes & presents you don't want which can be passed on, anything to help boost the raffle table  

Thank you.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 10, 2018)

Sorry to see Tim cant play now, will he be around later on ?


----------



## PCWOX (Aug 10, 2018)

Fish - I have just transferred you the Â£20 balance to your bank account - so I am now all paid up in full.  Cheers.


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2018)

upsidedown said:



			Sorry to see Tim cant play now, will he be around later on ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we have a Junior championship teeing off at 2pm which he needs to be around with the lady captain for the start & finish.  He also needs to present awards etc, unfortunately it potentially overlaps and he doesn't want to worry about timings.

He'll be around though Ben, I'll get you together.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 10, 2018)

Cool, :thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2018)

Just a note, if anyone is struggling to attend and is concerned, I do have 1 reserve who has come forward, but due to the distance and arrangements they'd have to make, the cutoff for notice is Wednesday.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 10, 2018)

1-1 is the current score in the North vs South challenge that we've had at previous big meets, but this time they havent had the luxury of knowing the course first, as we have normally played it on their manor.......

I've asked Rob if we're okay to do it again, and he's fine with that.

Basically Â£10 in per player. All the proceeds go into one pot, the winning team take half out and drink beer in front of the estranged losing team. The charity received the other half. In essence if we had 12 players each = Â£240, Â£120 to the charity and Â£120 can be shandy tokens if the southerners win, or keg beer when the northerners win.  

I'd ask for a captain/volunteer for the southern belles who will be arriving early enough to collect said Â£10's from their team and I'll collect ours, but suggest Bluewolf as our capitano........if he's happy to.:thup:

Dont give your monies to Robin, as he has enough on his plate.

So whose game? If one team is unbalanced, we can allocate you a team and previous addresses, accents, footy teams may be accepted as proof of one or the other. Please copy and paste, if your unsure of what team you may be in, put your biography in for selection purposes 

EG 

D4S - Living in the south for 30 years, but of Caledonian stock, so could play for either.

Mike Harris, southerner but went and contracted "Evertonitis", a malady affecting the brain, of which the Liverpool tropical school of medicine has stopped collecting funding for, as they have now given up.

Copy and paste to keep the list up-to-date, and put your handicap in, so we can allocate the batting for either sides fairly.

Northern Barons:-

Liverbirdie (h/cap 6) 8th Duke of mediocrity-on-sea 




Southern Belles:-



Fat lads in goal (could be either team):-


We'll pick something like best 9 from 12 scores from each team (or similar), once we have a better idea of numbers. 

Everyone is welcomeand if all partake, we would raise an extra Â£240 for the BHF.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2018)

Happy to partake

Born in Cheshire as a military brat to an Irish and Liverpudlian mix , have lived very North in Scotland ( twice ) , very south in Bristol and Hampshire , extremely South in the Falklands a bit south East in Cyprus - currently residing in green belt county of Bedfordshire, Liverpool supporter :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 10, 2018)

If this is anything like lining up against the wall in the school playground waiting to be picked then it could be interesting. As far as the northerners are concerned, I'm definitely 'fat kid in goal' material as I am the most lightweight drinker ever to come out of Scotland.

However, I could be captain of the shandies team!  

Support Southampton and Greenock Morton so pick the bones out of that one  :mmm:


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 10, 2018)

Lives in the land where they put the cream on the scones first, Welsh parents and lived in the far north (of the world) and far south, willing to cock it up for either side.

Captains can decide.


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2018)

Born & bred in London, chucked in the Thames and fished out of the Avon near Coventry. Possibly of dodgy stock due to being waterboarded as a child ðŸ˜œ

Could have a decent points tally to add to my team as Iâ€™ve covered every blade of grass, of all lengths  ðŸ˜³

Itâ€™s got to be sarf for me ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 10, 2018)

No disrespect but no N vs S for me,feel I've given enough dosh to charity events this year.
I've got a family to feed.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 10, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			No disrespect but no N vs S for me,feel I've given enough dosh to charity events this year.
I've got a family to feed.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the spirit


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 10, 2018)

As a shandy drinking southerner , I'm in:whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm in. The Faldo of N vs S Captaincy. The Roe of golf. The Pin Seeker of.... well, everything I suppose. 

Nice one Pedro. I accept.


----------



## Junior (Aug 10, 2018)

I'll play.  My mums more Manc than Frank Sidebottom, Morrissey and the Gallachers put together. My dad's was a Cheshire Farm boy. I bleed Northern.  :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 10, 2018)

Junior said:



			I'll play.  My mums more Manc than Frank Sidebottom, Morrissey and the Gallachers put together. My dad's was a Cheshire Farm boy. I bleed Northern.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

My Da's from Northern Ireland and Northern England. My Mum is from Northern Germany (on the Baltic coast). I'm more Northern than George Formby on a course fishing trip to Svalbard. Beat that!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 10, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			My Da's from Northern Ireland and Northern England. My Mum is from Northern Germany (on the Baltic coast). I'm more Northern than George Formby on a course fishing trip to Svalbard. Beat that!!
		
Click to expand...

I keep ferrets down my pants. So does my whippet.  Beat that :ears:


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 10, 2018)

Aye chuck me in for the N v S

I still think where I live is South but apparently itâ€™s North


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 10, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I keep ferrets down my pants. So does my whippet.  Beat that :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I married my whippet and we're happily raising our small family of Ferrets and feral street kids. Eventually we're going to train them to rob rich southerners of their sovereign rings and pearly uniforms. 

Beat that &#128521;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 10, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I married my whippet and we're happily raising our small family of Ferrets and feral street kids. Eventually we're going to train them to rob rich southerners of their sovereign rings and pearly uniforms. 

Beat that &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

You win :angry:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 10, 2018)

drive4show said:



			You win :angry:
		
Click to expand...

You missed "again"...... &#128521;

And we'll win next week as well. Because we have a secret weapon..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 10, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			You missed "again"...... &#128521;

And we'll win next week as well. Because we have a secret weapon..
		
Click to expand...

You're going to spike our shandies with lemonade?


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 10, 2018)

drive4show said:



			You're going to spike our shandies with lemonade? 

Click to expand...

Damn!!

Lads, we're going to have to go with plan B. They've sussed plan A &#128521;


----------



## User2021 (Aug 10, 2018)

Happy to play

sarf


----------



## Captainron (Aug 10, 2018)

Iâ€™m in Pedro. Think Iâ€™m northern in this mob which is unreal as Iâ€™m
the most southern of everyone


----------



## rosecott (Aug 10, 2018)

Born and brought up in Fife, moved around in RAF, settled in East Midlands for the last 41 years, count me in if desperate.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 11, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™m in Pedro. Think Iâ€™m northern in this mob which is unreal as Iâ€™m
the most southern of everyone
		
Click to expand...

To be fair...  you could have yer feet in the south & yer heed would still be in the North :ears:


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 11, 2018)

Typical, can't rely on a grunt for anything :angry:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 11, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Typical, can't rely on a grunt for anything :angry:

View attachment 25381

Click to expand...

so its a good job we are playing Friday then :whoo:


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 11, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			so its a good job we are playing Friday then :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Im coming up early to do some sunbathing. Time spent on recce never wasted.


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2018)

Itâ€™s dry all week on Met Office, which I prefer to look at anyway. 

there will be no rain on Friday, believe me, itâ€™s sorted ðŸ‘


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 11, 2018)

Fish said:



			Itâ€™s dry all week on Met Office, which I prefer to look at anyway. 

there will be no rain on Friday, believe me, itâ€™s sorted ï‘
		
Click to expand...

Thank heavens for that, it saves me sitting in the club house eating scotch eggs pilfered from Gloucester Services.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 11, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Im coming up early to do some sunbathing. Time spent on recce never wasted.
		
Click to expand...

You're sunbathing at Coventry airport?    :mmm:


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 11, 2018)

drive4show said:



			You're sunbathing at Coventry airport?    :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Not know


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 11, 2018)

I'll collate the people who've said yes so far, and get a list going tomorrow night, as still on hols.

Anyone else waiting in the wings, its all in a good cause and a chance to have a beer on the other team, although it is optional.:thup:

For clarification:-

Scouse mam, Scouse dad, Scouse born and bred. Irish ancestry deffo on my dad's side.

If any further proof is needed last night in a "Boss" Findon restaurant I asked for whippet tails cooked in Lard served within a tabernacle of Ken Dodd's teeth and Hilda Ogden's best lumpy mash and mushy peas on the side.

For starter I also eat Kes, after our Judd killed him and which was served on a wheel rim of a Ford Capri (1982 vintage). 

BTW It was tea not dinner.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 11, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™m in Pedro. Think Iâ€™m northern in this mob which is unreal as Iâ€™m
the most southern of everyone
		
Click to expand...

Erm, we'll have to see Cam.

I will be donning Jim White's yellow tie, as you may be a deadline defying last minute signing for either side.....


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 11, 2018)

count me in a a southern shandie Pedro!


----------



## GG26 (Aug 11, 2018)

Put me down with the southerners - originally from London.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 11, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Erm, we'll have to see Cam.

I will be donning Jim White's yellow tie, as you may be a deadline defying last minute signing for either side.....
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d fail the medical mate......


----------



## richart (Aug 12, 2018)

PNWokingham said:



			count me in a a southern shandie Pedro!
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m in for the South, unless you are short of Northerners, then I will use my Yorkshire roots.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 12, 2018)

I might start my own team (Asians) as I lived in the far East for 10 years, make this a 3 way challenge


----------



## Imurg (Aug 12, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I might start my own team (Asians) as I lived in the far East for 10 years, make this a 3 way challenge 

Click to expand...

Me and Fragger can join you - born in Hong Kong:thup::cheers:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 12, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I might start my own team (Asians) as I lived in the far East for 10 years, make this a 3 way challenge 

Click to expand...

 HEy borr.ocks your capt of the Belles, fall back in line.&#128538;


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 12, 2018)

Sorry for delay been on holiday in Majorca. Born on Coventry live in Warwick but am half Scottish so should probably play for Northern team but donâ€™t mind really who I play for.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 12, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			HEy borr.ocks your capt of the Belles, fall back in line.&#128538;
		
Click to expand...

Wheels are in motion, I have managed to find Team Asia a ball sponsor.......it going to be sweet and sour chicken balls for us  :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 12, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Wheels are in motion, I have managed to find Team Asia a ball sponsor.......it going to be sweet and sour chicken balls for us  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Rubbery &#128514;


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 12, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Wheels are in motion, I have managed to find Team Asia a ball sponsor.......it going to be sweet and sour chicken balls for us  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

In that case I'll bring my 3 years Singapore/Malaya into play as that's a better option than shandy.


----------



## Junior (Aug 12, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			HEy borr.ocks your capt of the Belles, fall back in line.&#128538;
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			Wheels are in motion, I have managed to find Team Asia a ball sponsor.......it going to be sweet and sour chicken balls for us  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Northern vs  R. O. T. W..... We'll take them all on


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 12, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Wheels are in motion, I have managed to find Team Asia a ball sponsor.......it going to be sweet and sour chicken balls for us  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

More like red and itchy....


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2018)

Thank you for all the extra payments :thup:

If at any time you want to pay the balance (Â£20) to the same account you did for the deposit, please feel free to do so.  It would help to save time on the day not having to collect any cash when you register your arrival from 9am, but if you still want to do that, it's not  a problem, just an option, I have highlighted those with balances to pay, just as a friendly reminder and to ensure my admin is correct 

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg**
3/ Fragger**
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Grumpyjock**
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ Bluewolf**
10/ Stu c**
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko**
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron**
17/ Junior**
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco**
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface**
25/ Mrs Crazyface** (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Birchy*
27/ Radbourne2010**
28/ mikejohnchapman**
29/ PIng**
30/ Upsidedown**
31/ full-throttle**
32/ golfmmad**
33/ Drive4Show*
34/ wookie**
35/ CVG**
36/ PCWOX**
37/ Jobr1850**
38/ adasko**
39/ Mike Harris GM**
40/ Bill Elliott GM**
41/ Rob Smith GM**
42/ Michael Weston GM**
43/ James Mason GM**
44/ Liverbirdie**
45/ Rosecott**
46/ TXL**
47/ Coventry Golf Club (Club Professional)
48/ Liam Robinson (Challenge Tour Pro)** 

This is now CLOSED, tee times have been announced.

Unfortunately after contacting The Mid Amateur Tour some 3 months ago, I have endured 2 months of broken promises and assurances regarding the sponsorship for the 1st Tee and even the individuals green fee.  

As such all links and acknowledgments previously given to The Mid Amateur Tour have now been removed and MR Jason Morris will no longer be attending. 

Anyone with any doubts about not being able to attend PLEASE contact me ASAP, I cannot obtain any refunds now, but its not just the finances, it's more about having to rejig the tee groups which could cause minor issues for me.

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2018)

11.00/ Fish/ Mike Harris GM/ Liam Robinson (Pro) / Bluewolf

11.08/ Bill Elliott GM/ Liverbirdie/ PhilTheFragger/ Captainron

11.16/ Rob Smith GM/ The Autumn Wind/ BlueInMunich/ Old Skier 

11.24/ Michael Weston GM/ Liverpoolphil/ Rosecott/ Junior

11.32/ TXL/ Tim Barmby(CGC Capt)/ Upsidedown/NWJocko

11.40/ Imurg/GregBWFC/ GG26/ PNWokingham 

11.48/ mikejohnchapman/ Midnight/ Drive4Show/ Radbourne2010

11.56/ Richart/ wrighty1874/ Birchy/ PCWOX

12.04/ Pokerjoke/ adasko/ Crow/ CVG

12.12/ Jobr1850/ Grumpyjock/ wookie/ PaperBoy

12.20/ Ping/ Franco/ Crazyface/ Mrs Crazyface

12.28/ James Mason GM/ full-throttle/ golfmad/ Stu c 

We should get ahead of those tee times, but 8 minute intervals is our normal medal gaping.

*Registration is from 09.00hrs*, earlier if you want as I'll be there.  Please arrive in plenty of time, ideally well before the first tee time so I have nothing to worry about and can enjoy the day myself.

There is plenty to do before you go out, there will be a fun Putting Competition and an inflatable Golf Darts competition on the balcony, so please bring plenty of change (Â£1 coins) for these challenges to win more prizes, there is a raffle and some 'on course' fines plus lots of practice area to warm up if you're feeling competitive. 

So *please* arrive well before my tee time at 11am, I've put a lot into this, it's all I'm asking of you :thup:

Anything you want to bring along will be warmly appreciated, bottles of wine, beer, prizes you don't want that you think were naff and don't want etc, anything to help boost the raffle table  

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2018)

Registration to collect cards and ask any questions regarding the day and to pay any balances, buy raffle tickets and take part in some pre-round challenges will be upstairs in the lounge area from 9am, although I will be there much earlier.

Bacon rolls & coffee will be available from 9am (possibly earlier) with breakfast if you want something a little more substantial ( an idea of numbers wanting more may be helpful). 

With the 1st tee time of 11am we have plenty of practice facilities and some fun challenges for you to warm up and keep occupied.

There is a small putting area in front of the well stocked Pro shop and 18th green where a pre-round challenge will be set up to win prizes. 

We will have a large inflatable dart board on the balcony (weather permitting) to play golf darts to win 50% of the funds collected.

There is a chipping/putting area (between 2 x posts) to a green with 2 flags behind the laurels surrounding the 1st tee.

There is also a bunker to practice out of to the same green.

There is a pitching area approximately 150+ yards long that runs to the chipping green with multiple flags at varying distances.

There are 2 x net bays. Please be aware of players on the 8th fairway, there is a sign asking you to not hit into the net (noise) when players can be seen adjacent. 

There is a long-game practice area that is between 190-230 yards, most of you will be able to use your driver as I rarely see these 'forum distances' at meets :smirk:  This is over the 8th fairway behind the nets, you will see it to your right as you drive in. When crossing the 8th fairway look to your left and make sure nobody is teeing off before walking over. 

There may be some range (used found from the course) practice balls I've put together to purchase to use on there which I am still working on. They'll be Â£1 (for BHF) for 15 balls so you can hit them and not worry about retrieving them.    

Even though we have tee times from 11am - 12.40, I would ask if EVERYONE can arrive well BEFORE the 1st tee time please so I can welcome you personally before going out myself. Ideally I'd like everyone on site before 10am if possible, I've worked hard on this day, please support me (and my helpers) as it's been a lot of work and arrangements on my own and I want to enjoy the day as much as you.

With 8 minute intervals there's a very good possibility we will get ahead of your tee-times anyway, unless too many knob their 1st drives towards the pond in the trees on the right, if it goes down to that area, reload, its not guaranteed to be found if you haven't seen it drop in sight.

We are playing off the whites and playing a Stableford format, if you can't score, please pick up, if your looking for a ball and a group is waiting behind, please let them through. 

Towels are provided in the shower room along with shampoo/body soap.

Smart casual with a collar (clean trainers & jeans allowed) afterwards for the meal & presentations.

Playing groups have now been announced above.

Any questions ask me either on here or if personal PM me.

Thank you, I'll see you all on Friday :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

Robin I'm not sure about getting ahead of our tee times if we are playing 4 balls at 8 minute intervals. We use 10 minute intervals for 3 balls in our medals and the course flows much better when spaced out a bit more. I would suggest that if at all possible the times are increased to 10 minute gaps  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Robin I'm not sure about getting ahead of our tee times if we are playing 4 balls at 8 minute intervals. We use 10 minute intervals for 3 balls in our medals and the course flows much better when spaced out a bit more. I would suggest that if at all possible the times are increased to 10 minute gaps  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

All our comps are 8 minutes, it works fine, itâ€™s a generous par 5 start, even with the odd slice or hook, it never really runs late, if it does, it soon rights itself. 

The tee times are now submitted so the members are aware of how long the 1st tee has been booked for, it is what it is now.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2018)

Mate can shorts be worn afterwards


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Mate can shorts be worn afterwards
		
Click to expand...

Tailored dress shorts at or above the knee, not over the knee, not combats etc.


----------



## TXL (Aug 13, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Robin I'm not sure about getting ahead of our tee times if we are playing 4 balls at 8 minute intervals. We use 10 minute intervals for 3 balls in our medals and the course flows much better when spaced out a bit more. I would suggest that if at all possible the times are increased to 10 minute gaps  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The gap should be the time it takes to play the shortest hole, in our case it is the 2nd which, as a 3 ball, should take 10 mins. Therefore we set tee intervals at 10 mins for medals - works a treat, rounds are usually in the area of 4 hrs with a stop at the half way hut.

Fish,  Who from the club is in my group? Started off with the Captain, next was the pro as Captain had other duties to perform, now back to the Captain.....confused.com!


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2018)

TXL said:



			The gap should be the time it takes to play the shortest hole, in our case it is the 2nd which, as a 3 ball, should take 10 mins. Therefore we set tee intervals at 10 mins for medals - works a treat, rounds are usually in the area of 4 hrs with a stop at the half way hut.

Fish,  Who from the club is in my group? Started off with the Captain, next was the pro as Captain had other duties to perform, now back to the Captain.....confused.com!  

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not the captain, it will be either the Pro or our assistant Pro, which depends on how he does in the Euro Pro, I simply cut & pasted an older list, thatâ€™s all.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 13, 2018)

Right all, the old firm, the Ashes, Rocky vs Drago all pale into insignificance in this titanic battle. Cast, as follows:-

North

1.Bluewolf (Herr Oberstamfuhrer)
2Liverbirdie
3.Junior
4.NWJocko
5.Wrighty1874
6.GregBWFC
7.Birchy
8.LpoolPhil
9.StuC

Sarf

1.D4S (Corporal Pike)
2.Fish
3.Fragger
4.Jobr1850
5.PNWokingham
6.GG26
7.Richart
8.Imurg


Floaters:-

Old skier
Capt Ron
Rosecott

It would be nice to get a 12 a side, so come on lets hear from you.

I think most/all northerners have signed up so will keep the floaters floating for now, in case we get a few more, and if we get an influx of southerners, may put Midlanders in with us.

Â£10 in per person - if your team wins you get massive bragging rights and a Â£10 beer token, if you lose, prepare for pelters!!!!

All in a good cause.:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

Right then southerners, we have 3 nights of hard training then we kick ass!

Start on half pints of shandy and build it up from there :thup:


----------



## Crow (Aug 13, 2018)

If you're getting really desperate I'm up for it.

Born in Leicestershire, lived in Leicestershire since then, exciting huh?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 14, 2018)

Born South of Watford Gap so count me in...


Liverbirdie said:



			Right all, the old firm, the Ashes, Rocky vs Drago all pale into insignificance in this titanic battle. Cast, as follows:-

North

1.Bluewolf (Herr Oberstamfuhrer)
2Liverbirdie
3.Junior
4.NWJocko
5.Wrighty1874
6.GregBWFC
7.Birchy
8.LpoolPhil
9.StuC

Sarf

1.D4S (Corporal Pike)
2.Fish
3.Fragger
4.Jobr1850
5.PNWokingham
6.GG26
7.Richart
8.Imurg


Floaters:-

Old skier
Capt Ron
Rosecott

It would be nice to get a 12 a side, so come on lets hear from you.

I think most/all northerners have signed up so will keep the floaters floating for now, in case we get a few more, and if we get an influx of southerners, may put Midlanders in with us.

Â£10 in per person - if your team wins you get massive bragging rights and a Â£10 beer token, if you lose, prepare for pelters!!!!

All in a good cause.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 14, 2018)

We've booked the day off so it will take as long as it takes. Leave poor old Fish alone until Friday on the 1st Tee, then we can really screw up his round :rofl:


Fish said:



			All our comps are 8 minutes, it works fine, itâ€™s a generous par 5 start, even with the odd slice or hook, it never really runs late, if it does, it soon rights itself. 

The tee times are now submitted so the members are aware of how long the 1st tee has been booked for, it is what it is now.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 14, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			We've booked the day off so it will take as long as it takes. Leave poor old Fish alone until Friday on the 1st Tee, then we can really screw up his round :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It's alright he'll go off like a train, lose it in the middle and then rump home to finish mid field


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			It's alright he'll go off like a train, lose it in the middle and then rump home to finish mid field 

Click to expand...

I'm working on some different tactics, I trialed them on Sunday with Gary (Region3) and started like a knob, played OK in the middle, then still romped home, why can't we play just 12 holes, I'd be a Cat 1 :smirk:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			I'm working on some different tactics, I trialed them on Sunday with Gary (Region3) and started like a knob, played OK in the middle, then still romped home, why can't we play just 12 holes, I'd be a Cat 1 :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

More like the 0.1 cat.

Miiiaaaaoooowwww.:ears:


----------



## 2blue (Aug 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			I'm working on some different tactics, I trialed them on Sunday with Gary (Region3) and started like a knob, played OK in the middle, then still romped home, why can't we play just 12 holes, I'd be a Cat 1 :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You could start the first '9-Hole Golf Meet'...â€¦.  more time for Curry & drinking...  what its all about anyway.. thought you'd have come up with it already!!  :rofl::rofl:


Sorry I'm not there...  have a great day everyone â€¦.. &.... Well done Robin!!


----------



## Val (Aug 14, 2018)

Gutted I've had to call off due to a work commitment at Manchester GC, hope you all have a superb day


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2018)

Iâ€™ve arranged with the kitchen that bacon rolls & coffee will be available from 9am, plus, the kitchen can do full (small & mega) breakfasts from that time also. 

Any food other than the bacon rolls will be cash over the bar, there is no discount though for the bacon roll if not taken as that was all in the package price that Iâ€™ve paid five and subsidised.

How many non-playing partners of players are coming?  

Do they want to eat afterwards with us all pre the speeches & presentations ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 14, 2018)

Right all, the old firm, the Ashes, Rocky vs Drago all pale into insignificance in this titanic battle. Cast, as follows:-

North

1.Bluewolf (Herr Oberstamfuhrer)    9
2Liverbirdie  6
3.Junior 6
4.NWJocko 5
5.Wrighty1874 **
6.GregBWFC 12
8.LpoolPhil 5
9.StuC 17 
10. Crow **

Sarf

1.D4S (Corporal Pike) 6
2.Fish 17?
3.Fragger loads?
4.Jobr1850
5.PNWokingham 12?
6.GG26
7.Richart 12
8.Imurg 6?
9. Radbourne2010 5 ?

Floaters:-

Old skier ?
Capt Ron 12?
Rosecott ?

It would be nice to get a 12 a side, so come on lets hear from you.

I think most/all northerners have signed up so will keep the floaters floating for now, in case we get a few more, and if we get an influx of southerners, may put Midlanders in with us.

Â£10 in per person - if your team wins you get massive bragging rights and a Â£10 beer token, if you lose, prepare for pelters!!!!

All in a good cause.
** If people can ideally advise/confirm their handicaps, After that I'll allocate the floaters a team to try and even out handicaps.**


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 14, 2018)

Handicap



Liverbirdie said:



Right all, the old firm, the Ashes, Rocky vs Drago all pale into insignificance in this titanic battle. Cast, as follows:-

North

1.Bluewolf (Herr Oberstamfuhrer)    9
2Liverbirdie  6
3.Junior 6
4.NWJocko 5
5.Wrighty1874 **
6.GregBWFC 12
8.LpoolPhil 5
9.StuC 17 
10. Crow **

Sarf

1.D4S (Corporal Pike) 6
2.Fish 17?
3.Fragger loads?
4.Jobr1850
5.PNWokingham 12?
6.GG26
7.Richart 12
8.Imurg 6?
9. Radbourne2010 5 ?

Floaters:-

Old skier ?
Capt Ron 12?
Rosecott ?

** If people can ideally advise/confirm their handicaps, After that I'll allocate the floaters a team to try and even out handicaps.**

Click to expand...

Old Skier.        HC 20


----------



## User2021 (Aug 14, 2018)

14.6 mate


----------



## Crow (Aug 15, 2018)

Unlucky for some, 13.


----------



## Fish (Aug 15, 2018)

16 &#128540;


----------



## Imurg (Aug 15, 2018)

8:clap::rofl:


----------



## Fish (Aug 15, 2018)

That's 50% of the cards done, been at it since 03.30 

I've made them idiot proof, hopefully 







Prizes on more than a third of the course, plus challenges before going out on the practice putting green and on the balcony with an inflatable darts board :thup:

Unfortunately the Bear couldn't make it :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 15, 2018)

Play well guys.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 15, 2018)

Looking forward to it.  Handicap is 23.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 15, 2018)

7 handicap.
Well done mate looks like we are in for a cracking day.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 15, 2018)

13 for me Robin


----------



## rosecott (Aug 15, 2018)

Shaky 16.


----------



## Fish (Aug 15, 2018)

You can put your own â€œcorrectâ€ handicaps on the card, itâ€™s only Peter that needs them if your in the N Vs S challenge.


----------



## Dando (Aug 15, 2018)

Fish said:



			That's 50% of the cards done, been at it since 03.30 

I've made them idiot proof, hopefully 

View attachment 25397


View attachment 25398


Prizes on more than a third of the course, plus challenges before going out on the practice putting green and on the balcony with an inflatable darts board :thup:

Unfortunately the Bear couldn't make it :rofl:

View attachment 25399


View attachment 25400


View attachment 25401

Click to expand...

what's the fine/punishment for those that miss the dartboard??


----------



## Fish (Aug 15, 2018)

Dando said:



			what's the fine/punishment for those that miss the dartboard??
		
Click to expand...

A round with me &#128540;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 15, 2018)

Handicap 21 but would accept 30 &#128077;


----------



## MikeH (Aug 15, 2018)

2 questions...

do you still need anyone for North Vs South - as a Welsh born Everton fan who grew up in Oxford, now lives in Hampshire but is a member of a golf clubs in Hampshire, Devon, the Wirral and St Andrews I think I qualify for either side! If selected I'm off 10

what time does the bar open?


----------



## Captainron (Aug 15, 2018)

MikeH said:



			2 questions...

do you still need anyone for North Vs South - as a Welsh born Everton fan who grew up in Oxford, now lives in Hampshire but is a member of a golf clubs in Hampshire, Devon, the Wirral and St Andrews I think I qualify for either side! If selected I'm off 10

what time does the bar open?
		
Click to expand...

We will be in the bar from Thursday night Mike. Could be some pretty ordinary golf played if it all goes to plan


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 15, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



Right all, the old firm, the Ashes, Rocky vs Drago all pale into insignificance in this titanic battle. Cast, as follows:-

North

1.Bluewolf (Herr Oberstamfuhrer)    9
2Liverbirdie  6
3.Junior 6
4.NWJocko 5
5.Wrighty1874 **
6.GregBWFC 12
8.LpoolPhil 5
9.StuC 17 
10. Crow **

Sarf

1.D4S (Corporal Pike) 6
2.Fish 17?
3.Fragger loads?
4.Jobr1850
5.PNWokingham 12?
6.GG26
7.Richart 12
8.Imurg 6?
9. Radbourne2010 5 ?

Floaters:-

Old skier ?
Capt Ron 12?
Rosecott ?

It would be nice to get a 12 a side, so come on lets hear from you.

I think most/all northerners have signed up so will keep the floaters floating for now, in case we get a few more, and if we get an influx of southerners, may put Midlanders in with us.

Â£10 in per person - if your team wins you get massive bragging rights and a Â£10 beer token, if you lose, prepare for pelters!!!!

All in a good cause.
** If people can ideally advise/confirm their handicaps, After that I'll allocate the floaters a team to try and even out handicaps.**

Click to expand...


the south are looking a bit outgunned. Can we give Cam to the North to help balance things and Mike Harris to the South!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 15, 2018)

MikeH said:



			2 questions...

do you still need anyone for North Vs South - as a Welsh born Everton fan who grew up in Oxford, now lives in Hampshire but is a member of a golf clubs in Hampshire, Devon, the Wirral and St Andrews I think I qualify for either side! If selected I'm off 10

what time does the bar open?
		
Click to expand...

The more the ming - ier, Mike. 

Anyone else at GM towers interested before I unload upon, sorry allocate, Cam a team....


----------



## Fish (Aug 15, 2018)

PNWokingham said:



			the south are looking a bit outgunned. Can we give Cam to the North to help balance things and Mike Harris to the South!! 

Click to expand...

Don't worry Paul, the course suits the short but accurate hitters with plenty of shots at the moment, the big wild hitters will be picking up and walking the course for leisure purposes only :smirk:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 15, 2018)

Fish said:



			Don't worry Paul, the course suits the short but accurate hitters with plenty of shots at the moment, the big wild hitters will be picking up and walking the course for leisure purposes only :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Ok, you've just gained Cam then. :whoo:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hanging onto my Cat 1 Status by the skin of my teeth...:fore:


Liverbirdie said:



Right all, the old firm, the Ashes, Rocky vs Drago all pale into insignificance in this titanic battle. Cast, as follows:-

North

1.Bluewolf (Herr Oberstamfuhrer)    9
2Liverbirdie  6
3.Junior 6
4.NWJocko 5
5.Wrighty1874 **
6.GregBWFC 12
8.LpoolPhil 5
9.StuC 17 
10. Crow **

Sarf

1.D4S (Corporal Pike) 6
2.Fish 17?
3.Fragger loads?
4.Jobr1850
5.PNWokingham 12?
6.GG26
7.Richart 12
8.Imurg 6?
9. Radbourne2010 5 ?

Floaters:-

Old skier ?
Capt Ron 12?
Rosecott ?

It would be nice to get a 12 a side, so come on lets hear from you.

I think most/all northerners have signed up so will keep the floaters floating for now, in case we get a few more, and if we get an influx of southerners, may put Midlanders in with us.

Â£10 in per person - if your team wins you get massive bragging rights and a Â£10 beer token, if you lose, prepare for pelters!!!!

All in a good cause.
** If people can ideally advise/confirm their handicaps, After that I'll allocate the floaters a team to try and even out handicaps.**

Click to expand...


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 15, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, you've just gained Cam then. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Cut off point for the Southern Leaders should be Solihul!!


----------



## richart (Aug 15, 2018)

PNWokingham said:



			Cut off point for the Southern Leaders should be Solihul!! 

Click to expand...

Best if Cam doesn't play with any posh southerners.

If you are playing off 12 Paul, can we pay to have you join the northern team ?:thup:


----------



## wookie (Aug 15, 2018)

Put me darn for the sarf please Pete if its not too late.


----------



## Junior (Aug 15, 2018)

richart said:



			Best if Cam doesn't play with any posh southerners.

If you are playing off 12 Paul, can we pay to have you join the northern team ?:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the list ?? you lot , posh ??? I've had posher w..........never mind


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 15, 2018)

Junior said:



			Have you seen the list ?? you lot , posh ??? I've had posher w..........never mind
		
Click to expand...

Impressive handicap there mate


----------



## Junior (Aug 15, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Impressive handicap there mate
		
Click to expand...

Thanks pal, its going the right way this season


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 15, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right all, the old firm, the Ashes, Rocky vs Drago all pale into insignificance in this titanic battle. Cast, as follows:-

North

1.Bluewolf (Herr Oberstamfuhrer)
2Liverbirdie
3.Junior
4.NWJocko
5.Wrighty1874
6.GregBWFC
7.Birchy
8.LpoolPhil
9.StuC

Sarf

1.D4S (Corporal Pike)
2.Fish
3.Fragger
4.Jobr1850
5.PNWokingham
6.GG26
7.Richart
8.Imurg


Floaters:-

Old skier
Capt Ron
Rosecott

It would be nice to get a 12 a side, so come on lets hear from you.

I think most/all northerners have signed up so will keep the floaters floating for now, in case we get a few more, and if we get an influx of southerners, may put Midlanders in with us.

Â£10 in per person - if your team wins you get massive bragging rights and a Â£10 beer token, if you lose, prepare for pelters!!!!

All in a good cause.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Late comer here,

Born South London, now reside in Brighton on the South Coast so I think I'm qualified for South!

Playing off 22 - you need a high capper to get all those points!


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 15, 2018)

Just done the flyover of the holes,looks quite tight


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 15, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Just done the flyover of the holes,looks quite tight
		
Click to expand...

Rest those arms, you'll need them.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 15, 2018)

Iâ€™m off 9


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 15, 2018)

** Updated **

Right all, the old firm, the Ashes, Rocky vs Drago all pale into insignificance in this titanic battle. Cast, as follows:-

North

1.Bluewolf (Herr Oberstamfuhrer) 9
2Liverbirdie 6
3.Junior 6
4.NWJocko 5
5.Wrighty1874 **
6.GregBWFC 12
8.LpoolPhil 5
9.StuC 17 
10. Crow 13
11. Old Skier 20
12. Rosecott 16

Sarf

1.D4S (Corporal Pike) 6
2.Fish 16
3.Fragger 21
4.Jobr1850 15
5.PNWokingham 12?
6.GG26 - 23
7.Richart 12
8.Imurg 8
9. Radbourne2010 5 
10.Wookie 
11. Captain Ron 13
12. MikeH 10

Â£10 in per person - if your team wins you get massive bragging rights and a Â£10 beer token, if you lose, prepare for pelters!!!!

All in a good cause.

There seemed to be a common theme amongst the southerners, so I took two of the high handicap floaters for team North, to even out the handicaps a bit. Obviously, conditions will favour them with the number of shots available to them, no wind seeing as were in the middle of the country, and no doubt they will grind us down by getting us to look for their balls all day.:whoo:

As it stands its 12 a side, so we'll pick the best 9 scores from each side, total them up and best total wins. I dont need handicaps advised any more, as the stableford score will take care of it all now, it was more for picking the teams.

If there wasnt such an artificial construct as handicap stableford we would win by a street, so in the event of a draw, Cabby's opinion will be final.

Actually, it will then be sudden death - 10th best score vs 10th best score etc, until its decided.

Unless we get another few more in the next 24 hours, we'll leave teams as above, but the window will slam shut at 8pm tomorrow night.

If people can try and get the payments to D4S and myself ideally before tee offs, or in the bar afterwards, please.

Enjoy, and well done Robin, hope the whole day goes well for you, and hope we raise some good funds for the charity and it also gives Karen and family immense pride.:thup:

​


----------



## Fish (Aug 15, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Enjoy, and well done Robin, hope the whole day goes well for you, and hope we raise some good funds for the charity and it also gives Karen and family immense pride.
		
Click to expand...

I will, after all, itâ€™s just a game of golf ðŸ˜œ

 As for pride, Karen, Jodie and myself are overwhelmed with pride and are suitable chuffed that so many people from across the country are paying their respects to get together for someone who was simply a â€˜top blokeâ€™ and is sadly missed. 

#ShineOnRick


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 15, 2018)

Fish said:



			I will, after all, itâ€™s just a game of golf ï˜œ

 As for pride, Karen, Jodie and myself are overwhelmed with pride and are suitable chuffed that so many people from across the country are paying their respects to get together for someone who was simply a â€˜top blokeâ€™ and is sadly missed. 

#ShineOnRick
		
Click to expand...

Hear, hear on that  - people coming from far and wide, a great testament to the man.

I wonder what team he would have been on.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 15, 2018)

Pete, I see golfmmad has put himself forward for this, if you want to make it 13 a side I'll go in as well.  Normally suffer a nosebleed at the mention of Watford, never mind actually going north of it.


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Pete, I see golfmmad has put himself forward for this, if you want to make it 13 a side I'll go in as well.  Normally suffer a nosebleed at the mention of Watford, never mind actually going north of it.
		
Click to expand...

So that 2 outright southerners meaning Cam has to go north &#128540;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 16, 2018)

I've just looked at my team.

Is the transfer window still open?


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I've just looked at my team.

Is the transfer window still open?    

Click to expand...

Weâ€™ve got a lot of rain this morning, the semi is now starting to grow again, itâ€™s been great having everything so short as finding balls just off the fairways has been quick & easy with the ability to take full shots on, the course is returning daily and although itâ€™s still a bit scorched here and there, especially where drainage lines have exposed themselves, itâ€™s getting greener and slower running daily due to some welcome growth, although patchy. 

The short accurate hitters are still enjoying the conditions so I think your team is ok, Iâ€™ve warned all the squirrels about Cam, there going to Kenilworth for the day to steal their nuts and come back when heâ€™s gone ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ ðŸ¿ðŸ¿


----------



## Captainron (Aug 16, 2018)

Iâ€™m not sure kenilworth is far away enough :lol:


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™m not sure kenilworth is far away enough :lol:
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ you could be right pal ðŸ¤”


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 16, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hear, hear on that  - people coming from far and wide, a great testament to the man.

I wonder what team he would have been on.....

Click to expand...

He would have been on the North he hated losing


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			I will, after all, itâ€™s just a game of golf ðŸ˜œ

 As for pride, Karen, Jodie and myself are overwhelmed with pride and are suitable chuffed that so many people from across the country are paying their respects to get together for someone who was simply a â€˜top blokeâ€™ and is sadly missed. 

#ShineOnRick
		
Click to expand...

Well said


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hear, hear on that  - people coming from far and wide, a great testament to the man.

I wonder what team he would have been on.....

Click to expand...

Once the teams have been decided, I will mark those playing with North or South highlighted so when the cards & scores are coming in to Phil (& Mike I think), they can make a separate note of them also for you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 16, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Pete, I see golfmmad has put himself forward for this, if you want to make it 13 a side I'll go in as well.  Normally suffer a nosebleed at the mention of Watford, never mind actually going north of it.
		
Click to expand...

Can't get the staff (me), thought I'd put it in. Good man, Rich.

I'll update tonight after 9 pm, with you and Golfmad in, just in case any more come on board in the meantime.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			Once the teams have been decided, I will mark those playing with North or South highlighted so when the cards & scores are coming in to Phil (& Mike I think), they can make a separate note of them also for you.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, Rob.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 16, 2018)

Have a great day guys, Robin, Rickg will be watching down on you to make sure it goes like clockwork and be bursting with pride at what his mate is doing in his memory.
Apologies I canâ€™t be with you all to honour Rick, Iâ€™ve tried to do my bit by sponsoring a hole this year, hopefully this is just the start of annual event.
Play well guys.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 16, 2018)

Car loaded up , finish work at 0200, set off at 0300 ish and kip near club for a hour or so.

Looking forward to this and inflicting my golf swing on more people &#128513;

Cheers for organising young Fish.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 16, 2018)

Good luck with the whole day Robin. 
and to all the players competing.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 16, 2018)

Work done and new glasses picked up and will be firing on all cylinders tomorrow &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;. It gonna be an awesome day , well done Robin you've done a great job &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Captainron (Aug 16, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Can't get the staff (me), thought I'd put it in. Good man, Rich.

I'll update tonight after 9 pm, with you and Golfmad in, just in case any more come on board in the meantime. 

Click to expand...

And just like that - I'm northern


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Captainron & Old Skier are at the hotel now, be useful to know as others arrive as Iâ€™ll pop down the pub and have a quick pint with you all before you go for your curry.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 16, 2018)

Sorry I canâ€™t be with you tomorrow chaps, but Iâ€™ll raise a ðŸº to you all and another ðŸº to Rick when I get a chance.

Enjoy the day ðŸ»


----------



## Birchy (Aug 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			Thank you for all the extra payments :thup:

If at any time you want to pay the balance (Â£20) to the same account you did for the deposit, please feel free to do so.  It would help to save time on the day not having to collect any cash when you register your arrival from 9am, but if you still want to do that, it's not  a problem, just an option, I have highlighted those with balances to pay, just as a friendly reminder and to ensure my admin is correct 

1/ Fish**
2/ Imurg**
3/ Fragger**
4/ Liverpoolphil**
5/ Grumpyjock**
6/ Richart**
7/ Pokerjoke**
8/ Paperboy**
9/ Bluewolf**
10/ Stu c**
11/ GG26**
12/ wrighty1874*
13/ NWJocko**
14/ GregBWFC**
15/ Blue in Munich**
16/ Captainron**
17/ Junior**
18/ Midnight**
19/ Old Skier**
20/ Franco**
21/ Crow**
22/ PNWokingham**
23/ The Autumn Wind**
24/ Crazyface**
25/ Mrs Crazyface** (playing with Mr CF)
26/ Birchy*
27/ Radbourne2010**
28/ mikejohnchapman**
29/ PIng**
30/ Upsidedown**
31/ full-throttle**
32/ golfmmad**
33/ Drive4Show*
34/ wookie**
35/ CVG**
36/ PCWOX**
37/ Jobr1850**
38/ adasko**
39/ Mike Harris GM**
40/ Bill Elliott GM**
41/ Rob Smith GM**
42/ Michael Weston GM**
43/ James Mason GM**
44/ Liverbirdie**
45/ Rosecott**
46/ TXL**
47/ Coventry Golf Club (Club Professional)
48/ Liam Robinson (Challenge Tour Pro)** 

This is now CLOSED, tee times have been announced.

Unfortunately after contacting The Mid Amateur Tour some 3 months ago, I have endured 2 months of broken promises and assurances regarding the sponsorship for the 1st Tee and even the individuals green fee.  

As such all links and acknowledgments previously given to The Mid Amateur Tour have now been removed and MR Jason Morris will no longer be attending. 

Anyone with any doubts about not being able to attend PLEASE contact me ASAP, I cannot obtain any refunds now, but its not just the finances, it's more about having to rejig the tee groups which could cause minor issues for me.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed this Robin.

Just sent my balance to save the messing in morning :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 16, 2018)

North

1.Bluewolf (Herr Oberstamfuhrer) 9
2Liverbirdie 6
3.Junior 6
4.NWJocko 5
5.Wrighty1874 **
6.GregBWFC 12
8.LpoolPhil 5
9.StuC 17 
10. Crow 13
11. Old Skier 20
12. Rosecott 16
13. Birchy     **he only reminded me before **


Sarf

1.D4S (Corporal Pike) 6
2.Fish 16
3.Fragger 21
4.Jobr1850 15
5.PNWokingham 12?
6.GG26 - 23
7.Richart 12
8.Imurg 8
9. Radbourne2010 5 
10.Wookie 
11.Golfmad
12. BIM
13. MikeH

So we have an odd one left over, a very odd one, so unless we get a late entry - we'll toss for Cam in the morning.

One more southerner would be good, so that Cam can come on the northern team, if one last entry.

If not, this is the plan:-

1. We pick the best 11 from each team, total that score.
2. We then toss to see which side Cam will be in.
3. Then we pick a card out from the used/best 10 and replace with Cam's...........knife edge!!!!!:rofl:

Thanks for supporting it, and hopefully no matter what, we'll all have a laugh together.:cheers:

Get your Â£10's to me, and D4s ASAP, please.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 16, 2018)

where is #7 for the north?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 16, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			where is #7 for the north?
		
Click to expand...

Liverbirdie will do anything for captainron not be on his team :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 16, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Liverbirdie will do anything for captainron not be on his team :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

haha ABC.......Anyone But Cam


----------



## rosecott (Aug 16, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:




we'll toss for Cam in the morning.


Click to expand...

Cam can definitely toss for himself.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 17, 2018)

rosecott said:



			Cam can definitely toss for himself.
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't need to, Bluewolf is in there with him tonight

#takingonefortheteam


----------



## Midnight (Aug 17, 2018)

Robin,

In case you don't get to check your Pm's but check this thread I have sent you a urgent one mate. 

Midnight...


----------



## Fish (Aug 17, 2018)

I have a late casualty, if anyone wants to join us, please reply on here ASAP or pm me, Iâ€™m happy for anyone already playing to bring a +1 to keep the tee groups equal, so again, contact me quickly to confirm as Iâ€™m putting this request out on other social media platforms. 

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Aug 17, 2018)

In the event that I donâ€™t find a replacement, then Mikejohnchapman, Drive4Show & Radbourne2010 will tee off 2nd as a donâ€™t want a 3-ball in the middle of the field, so if you read this guys, be prepared to tee off circa 11.08-11.10. 

Thank you.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Have a great day chaps, hope there are not too many sore heads this morning.


----------



## chellie (Aug 17, 2018)

Sorry we can't be there with you all. Have a fantastic day.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 17, 2018)

Iâ€™m here Robin & rating to go. Third out is fine with me :thup:



Fish said:



			In the event that I donâ€™t find a replacement, then Mikejohnchapman, Drive4Show & Radbourne2010 will tee off 2nd as a donâ€™t want a 3-ball in the middle of the field, so if you read this guys, be prepared to tee off circa 11.08-11.10. 

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 17, 2018)

Sorry I have to miss this but a little cherub has a test. Good luck everybody and have a great day


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 17, 2018)

Wish I was there but its a little too far to travel. Have a great day, enjoy the golf and the memories.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 17, 2018)

Top day Robin  Very well organised and run superbly with  top marks to all at Coventry Golf club. If you've not played it yet and I believe this may become an annual event do get your name down. The greens are some of the best I've played on this year.

Great to catch up with old mates and put some faces to Forum names, god we're an ugly bunch


----------



## Imurg (Aug 17, 2018)

Just back home..another great Forum day - Rick would have been proud.
Lots of laughs and some decent golf too.
Thanks to my playing partners Slasher, Greg and Mike for a most enjoyable round.
Didn't play too badly myself and won the Nearest the Pin in 2 on a shortish par 4. WINNER!!!
Nowhere near the main prizes though and I'll let Robin fill you all in on that.
Course was tough but playable as long as you kept it on the short stuff - many didn't..
Big thanks to Robin for organising and Coventry for hosting
A superb day out.


----------



## PIng (Aug 17, 2018)

Well done Robin (and his helpers) for organising a great day out and raising so much money for a great cause, and thank you Franco and Mr & Mrs Crazyface for your company. The course was in excellent condition, with some of the best greens I've seen for a long time.


----------



## Crow (Aug 17, 2018)

Robin and helpers, that was a memorable day to honour the one and only rickg.
Great to see so many people turning out to remember Rick and to raise a healthy chunk of money for the British Heart Foundation.

Excellent organisation and the course was in fine condition, the greens were superb even if I didn't hole a putt of any length all day. 

Thank you to my playing partners, none of us threatened the places but we had a few laughs, my main achievement was not losing a ball.

Tasty fare followed the golf and then some moving speeches before the presentations.

Looking forward to the next one already!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 17, 2018)

What a fabulous day, lovely course, presented in great condition, decent weather, warm, some sun and a breeze to keep it interesting. 3 fantastic playing partners, The legend that is Bill Elliott, who has played with some of the greats and has some amazing stories, LiverBirdie and Captain Ron who suffers from the worst case of â€œgolfing Touretteâ€™s syndrome â€œ , learnt some new sweary words as a result ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Nice to meet a few new faces and plenty of old ugly ones ðŸ‘
Solid organisation from The Fishy One, good grub and a very fitting tribute to Rick.

A great day for the forum.

Sweet


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 17, 2018)

Today goes up as one of the best Forum days - a great tribute to Rickg.

So well organised by Robin (Fish) at a top top course, thanks also to Coventry Golf Club for their hospitality and providing a very well manicured course - such a joy to play, although not very well on my part.

Really glad I met "The lads" for a curry last night. Blue in Munich, Captainron, Bluewolf, Old Skier, Rosecott,
Paperboy, Drive for show, Wookie, TXL and Mike Chapman. Great company and a good laugh was had by all. Also enjoyed the Music chat!

Big thanks to my playing partners for putting up with my poor golf today. Stu C, FullThrottle and James Mason - it was a really enjoyable day with some great banter going back and forth. Especially when Stu noticed my ball marker logo, ManU! I'm sure he's forgiven me!

Look  forward to the next time Guys!

:thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 17, 2018)

Honoured to be a bit part in what was a great day, remembering a Forum gent and raising money for charity.

Thanks to Stu C, Golfmmad and James Mason (GM) for their company and patience whilst I hacked round the front 9.

Fish, take a bow, well organised and every thing went like clock work, 

Hoping everyone gets home safely, until next time, thanks


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 18, 2018)

A great day of golf with a load of old and new faces, its great to see forumers making the effort.

I had a great knock with James Mason GM, Golfmad and full_throttle. On days like today the scores are irrelevant, its the camaraderie and enjoyment  that matters.....


----------



## GG26 (Aug 18, 2018)

Although I never got to meet Rick, I know from speaking to many of you that he was a top guy and is held in great affection.

Robin, yesterday was a great way to remember him and you and your helpers deserve a great deal of credit for organising such a memorable day.

I echo what others have said about the course and especially the greens, which were fast but fair, but also the bunkers where the sand was spot on.

I enjoyed meeting friends old and new and many thanks to Ian, Greg and Paul for their great company on the golf course


----------



## Franco (Aug 18, 2018)

I too, never met Rick,but thanks to him I had the opportunity to meet some really great people yesterday.  My thanks go to Rick and his helpers for all their hard work and of course my playing partners Ping and Mr and Mrs Crazyface, who really helped to make it a fun day.  As others have said, the course was absolutely superb, especially the bunkers and greens.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks to Robin for arranging a great day,as usual it was nice to see the usual suspects and also some new faces.
Well done on the organising to make the day run smoothly.
Well done to LP and Old Skier on the admin helping Robin sort the scores.

I would like to thank Nick,Colin and Adam for there company during and after the round.
Unfortunately the bad golf out weighed the good on this occasion although i did come out on top,funny really as Adam has
is own coach[lol].

The course although bare in places was a great test and the greens were superb,and the welcome and overall feel of Coventry GC was great.

Once again the forum and friends raised a good sum of money for charity and remember a true friend.

See you all at HFH


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 18, 2018)

Great to meet you all on such an excellent day organised by the Fish, thanks to Rob, Andy and Richi for putting up with me as I hacked around a lovely course. Up at 0600 this morning to take on the traffic back to N Devon, wise choice, the emmits were in full flood and you couldn't even turn of at any of the services for the traffic.

Look forward to seeing those who are attending H4H.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 18, 2018)

Many thanks top Robin (and helpers) for organising a fantastic day!!!! It was a pleasure to wander around a cracking course with Paul and Frank. The quickest 5 hours of my life. What amazing company. Mrs CF says thanks to everyone to made her feel welcome!!!! Magic greens at Coventry!!! And by magic I mean that slight of hand thing, where you putt one way and they switcherooo and you watch your ball go another way. Amazing!!!! 

Thanks again everyone !!!!!!!


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Aug 18, 2018)

Thank you to Fish, and everyone else involved in yesterday's event. 

I am another forum member who never met Rick, but from the nice stories and the memories shared by you guys, he was obviously held in high esteem and great affection by many. 

I thought that the course yesterday was a hidden gem. No real standout or signature holes, but also not a single bad hole on the course. The greens were probably the best I've putted on all year, they were stunningly good. Fast but receptive, my favourite combination. If I ever get the chance to play there again, I wouldn't hesitate to accept the invite ! 

Big thanks also go to my 3 playing partners. Rob from Golf Monthly, I really enjoyed chatting with you about all the courses you've played, and swapping notes on a few of them ! Blue in Munich, it was great to meet you and share in the birdie fest that we had together, if you ever need a fourball partner at a forum meet then hopefully I passed my audition. And Old Skier, it was great to meet you and play a fun round together, and if I'm down in Devon then hopefully we can do it again one day.

And finally, if there's any forum lurkers or members that read about these meets but are nervous to dip their toes in the water and attend without knowing anyone, my advice is to take the plunge and come along. You get to meet some great guys and play some top courses.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 18, 2018)

An excellent day very well organised by Fish with help from Liverpool Phil, Full Throttle, Old Skier & mikejohnchapman.   Thanks also to Mike Harris & GM, for proving the platform on which we get to organise these days, for their support of the event itself and for the spare raffle prize. :thup:  Coventry Golf Club were very welcoming, the greens were excellent, the grub was spot on and the catering staff need to be thanked for providing a special chair for one of our number...   Thanks to Rob, Jeff and Andy for their company on the course and as golfmmad said, to those who went out on either Thursday or Friday night, or both and made the event particularly special; I think Rick would have approved.

And congratulations to NW Jocko on a great round of golf to take the spoils.  :clap:


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			And congratulations to NW Jocko on a great round of golf to take the spoils.  :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Mmm...can it be a great round finishing bogey, bogey, bogey.....granted, still under par...but......:mmm::clap::thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 18, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Mmm...can it be a great round finishing bogey, bogey, bogey.....granted, still under par...but......:mmm::clap::thup:
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell you're a glass half full person aren't you  Also I parred 17 

Thanks again to Robin and everyone involved in organising/running the day, as I said it's easy for us to pay our money and just turn up and play, the effort that goes into arranging these big days is appreciated :thup:

Really enjoyed the course, greens were as good as anything I've played on all year, with the amount of slope on them amazed they didn't find out my shonky putting much earlier in the day :rofl:

Great company aswell, had a good laugh which is the main thing on day like this and good to have a few beers afterwards.  I didn't know Rick as well as some but was fortunate enough to have a couple of nights out on the beer and rounds with him, he really was a great guy and yesterday was a fitting tribute so well done Robin and everyone who supported :clap:


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Bloody hell you're a glass half full person aren't you  Also I parred 17 

Click to expand...

Ok, you're excused:cheers:
I'm in awe of your score to be honest:thup:


----------



## PieMan (Aug 18, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Mmm...can it be a great round finishing bogey, bogey, bogey.....granted, still under par...but......:mmm::clap::thup:
		
Click to expand...

No - surprised NWJ didn't just throw his clubs in the bin and just drive off home in a strop......!!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Blimey that's some going - I'd be well pleased!


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 18, 2018)

PieMan said:



			No - surprised NWJ didn't just throw his clubs in the bin and just drive off home in a strop......!!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Blimey that's some going - I'd be well pleased!
		
Click to expand...

The Pro's response to hearing that Jocko was 4 under through 12 was amazing. He'd been ticking along at 1 under without ever breaking a sweat. He then went birdie, eagle, birdie, birdie. You could actually see him change gear. Was a great sight. At the end he was waiting for Jocko to come in to make sure he beat him &#128514;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 18, 2018)

Robin, if only you had put a bit of effort in this could have been a really good day     







Joking aside, a very well planned and executed day. Everybody I spoke to had an excellent day!



Take a bow Mr Hopkins  :thup:


----------



## grumpyjock (Aug 18, 2018)

Back home now after the most enjoyable meet yet, thanks to robin and his helpers for an excellent day.
my playing partners for with an old guy .
Hope to meet you all again at the H4H day.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Robin, if only you had put a bit of effort in this could have been a really good day     







Joking aside, a very well planned and executed day. Everybody I spoke to had an excellent day!



Take a bow Mr Hopkins  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Very well put Gordon. He did look very "tired and emotional" when he left us in some weird young'uns trendy bar type place at midnight last night. Must've been tired as he was very wobbly on his feet. &#128514;


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 18, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Very well put Gordon. He did look very "tired and emotional" when he left us in some weird young'uns trendy bar type place at midnight last night. Must've been tired as he was very wobbly on his feet. &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Did he have a date with the empetigo monster


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2018)

The day was exactly what Rick would have loved - beer , laugh , golf and mates 

Its was great to see some new faces and the old ugly mugs - any meet with the NW guys is one to treasure , was really enjoyable playing with Andy , Jim and Mike - some great golf was played 

Brilliant score from Iain - thats a superb round 

And finally to Robin - simply put - Rick would have been proud mate :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 18, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Did he have a date with the empetigo monster 

Click to expand...

Oh god, remember her from last night....I feel itchy.

Great, great day and at a little beaut of a course, was very impressed. A lovely spot for the lunch and to share a bevvy with friends old and new with. Not sure if many know it but Robin paid for all of the food himself, and it went down very well, indeed.

Well the north won the drinking competition, again, as well as the golf one. Thanks for everyone who joined in, we raised Â£130 to go into the pot, and the rest was spent on Estrella Dam.  Nice one Gordon and Danny, the captains.

Had a great day listening to Bill Elliott's stories, who is also quite modest, to boot. A man who has met and interviewed Muhammad Ali, Bill Shankly, Clough and also covered the north west football scene when we won the league every year (yes, he's dead old) and the great and good of this great sport of ours. Great support from GM, as well. Thanks to Fragger and Capt Ron, who enjoyed the chill pill, I gave him.

Thanks to Rob's little helpers and to Rob. A great day, brilliantly organised at a cracking venue and with a good chance to meet up again with a great band of brothers who span the length and breadth of this land.

RIP Rick, he did you proud. :cheers:


----------



## shortgame (Aug 18, 2018)

Awesome stuff, well done to the organisers soind like you didnthe man proud :thup::


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 18, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			And congratulations to NW Jocko on a great round of golf to take the spoils.  :clap:
		
Click to expand...

It certainly was , he went off like a train and kept it going although not sure playing 16 up the 10th fairway was part of the plan  Was a pleasure to watch you put an awesome round together and to finish it off, hope we can catch up for another knock at your home track in September. Also thanks to TXL who had a fund of entertaining stories and Martin the Pro who showed us round and where not to go on the odd occasion :rofl:
A top day


----------



## MikeH (Aug 19, 2018)

I can only really echo what everyone has said before - a really fun day that Rick would have loved to have been part of. Great to see some old faces and meet some new ones

It's a real privilege and joy to be part of days like these

I had a great time playing with Robin, Danny (7 years or whatever it was since we teed it up together at Hillside) and our pro Liam who was a good lad and real talent. I know I'll be looking out for his scores starting next week at the Czech Masters

Monumental effort from Robin organising the event, superbly backed on the day by Old Skier, Full Throttle, MikeJohnChapman and LiverpoolPhil. Plaudits to Coventry GC especially Martin the pro for supporting the day so well.

to all those who played well, well played - especially NWJocko - and looking forward to seeing lots of you again at H4H


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 19, 2018)

Robin, thanks to you and the lads who helped out in setting this up.
Had a truly enjoyable day at your club.
Didn't know Rick as well as some of you,but I know he'd have enjoyed every minute of the day (and night too :cheers::cheers, you did him proud mate :thup:

Thought the course was great - way too hard for me, best greens I've putted on this year.

Good to meet some new faces from the forum - thanks to Ian, Mike and Paul for your company (and for shouting fore left after most of my shots :rofl::rofl: )
Hope we get to do this again, the company and laughs more than make up for any bad golf.

Oh and thanks to LP for the sunscreen, cheers mate :thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 19, 2018)

What a great day. Rick would have been very proud, and so should you be Robin for organising it. Thanks to all the helpers on the day, and Coventry Golf Club for making us so welcome. Course was in great nick, and I can see why Robin loves being a member. Food was good as well, and very generous of our host.:thup:

Good to catch up with old mates, and some new ones. Enjoyed playing with Patrick, Nick and Scott. At least I beat someone on the day Scott.

Think we should have some forum cuts for NWJocko and Tyson. 42 and 41 points.

Hopefully see a lot of you again at West Hill and Liphook.


----------



## PCWOX (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello all.  I would like to reiterate the previous comments made.  The day ran superbly, and Fish and his team of helpers had everything running like clockwork.  I didn't know Rickg - but I am sure he would have been proud of all the effort. The course was very good and the greens quick and true.  Great group in Wrighty, Birchy and richart.  Good to meet you guys and some good golf played amongst us (back 9 for Birchy!).  I was happy with a respectable 34 points.  Thanks for welcoming me - hope to make more days in the future :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Aug 20, 2018)

A belated applaud for a terrific day. LiverpoolPhil, Junior and Michael from GM were perfect companions  with some fabulous golf and sensitive  support when things were not going too well for me. Standing on the first tee I would happily have taken the 31 points which I miraculously achieved. It was a pleasure to spend 4+ hours in their company.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 20, 2018)

rosecott said:



			A belated applaud for a terrific day. LiverpoolPhil, Junior and Michael from GM were perfect companions  with some fabulous golf and sensitive  support when things were not going too well for me. Standing on the first tee I would happily have taken the 31 points which I miraculously achieved. It was a pleasure to spend 4+ hours in their company.
		
Click to expand...

You wouldnt think Phil in real life is the same person on here would you?:rofl:


----------



## richart (Aug 21, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			You wouldnt think Phil in real life is the same person on here would you?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Worse ?


----------



## Junior (Aug 21, 2018)

rosecott said:



			A belated applaud for a terrific day. LiverpoolPhil, Junior and Michael from GM were perfect companions  with some fabulous golf and sensitive  support when things were not going too well for me. Standing on the first tee I would happily have taken the 31 points which I miraculously achieved. It was a pleasure to spend 4+ hours in their company.
		
Click to expand...

Great day and even better company.  Thanks to Jim, Mick and Phil for a great game and to Robin and all his helpers for making it happen.  

Robin, your speech was touching and Rick would have been smiling from on high because of what you did and the money you raised for the BHF.  His legacy lives on through you, through Rich aswell for H4H and you both should be immensely proud of yourselves.


----------



## Val (Aug 21, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			You wouldnt think Phil in real life is the same person on here would you?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Worse ?

Click to expand...

FFS, that almost had me ruining a keyboard with spat coffee :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Aug 21, 2018)

I would just like to thank everyone firstly for all their kind words, and secondly to all of you who not only attended a great day, but if you couldn't attend, still contributed in some way for the first of many, I hope, Rickg Memorial Trophy Day's.

I have written and passed on my thanks to everyone who was involved in the Rickg Memorial Trophy Day which was held at my club on Friday 17th August, exactly 2 years on since Rick passed away after collapsing on his beloved Centurion golf course in St Albans.

We had golfers from all over the country attend of which some play at some very prestigious and well known golf clubs, and all of them loved the quality of the course and especially mentioned our 'fantastic greens' as being the best they had played on for some time.  I have duly passed these comments on to our club secretary and head green-keeper Kevin Brown.

The food and service was also very good and I have thanked our catering staff accordingly, I will also raise this in my committee meeting on Friday.  

Thanks also went to Martin and his Professional team, not just for his personal sponsorship, but for their overwhelming support in making everyone feel welcome and ensuring everyone knew where to go and keeping everyone engaged with his inflatable darts which raised an extra Â£50.

I have sent Martin a link regarding all the fantastic comments the club has received on the Golf Monthly Forum from such a widespread of people of all ages and abilities within the golfing fraternity, and I believe he is now a member on the site, so I'll have to start behaving myself now :smirk:

Anyway, this was quite an emotional day for me, and for some others who attended, and a fantastic day was enjoyed by all.

We have raised Â£1,518.18 (includes Gift Aid) for The British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page to which you all played a big part in, so again, thank you.

I have in my letter to the club requested a repeat booking for Friday August 16th 2019, as soon as I have any further details or confirmations on this, I will announce it accordingly.

Winners & Riders.

*Nearest the pins*

5th Adasko
7th Mike Chapman
15th Grumpy Jock
17th James Mason

*Nearest in 2 *

Imurg

*Longest drives*

6th Captainron
16th James Mason

*Rickg Memorial Trophy*

3rd Upsidedown 39 points
2nd Captainron 41 points

1st NW-Jocko 42 points




I shall put up some photo's later as I'm off to play for my A team now, but once again, thank you everyone :clap:

from a very proud Coventry Golf Club & Golf Monthly Forum member


----------



## Val (Aug 21, 2018)

Great job amigo, sounds like a smashing day and a successful fund raising was had :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 21, 2018)

Robin have you approached Centurion to see if they would be willing to host I?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2018)

Fish said:



			I shall put up some photo's later as I'm off to play for the A team now....
		
Click to expand...

Dont drink any Milk, Rob.

Nice words.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 21, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Robin have you approached Centurion to see if they would be willing to host I?
		
Click to expand...

No, I wrote to the club and offered an open invite to all and any members that would like to attend Coventry, I copied this to at least 4 different contacts I had their and the club didn't reply or respond to me. 

They (Centurion) have their own memorial day so as far as I'm concerned, the relationship between them and anyone outside of the club has now run its course.

Anyway, I have no intention in taking this on the road, it will be an annual event at my club as I feel its more central, we have more than enough meets in the south anyway, the last place Rick and I played together was at Coventry GC.  

I've had no response from my club as yet with regards to next years proposed date, but they are very busy currently hosting the Ladies Amateur Stroke play Championship.

When I have more details I'll post them.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 21, 2018)

Robin, thanks for hosting a great event and all the hard work associated with it.

Hope you enjoy a bit of a break and just play some golf.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 22, 2018)

Bit late on this as just recovering from Rewind Festival :cheers:

Thoroughly enjoyable day at Coventry GC. Wonderful organisation again by Fish & his 'team'. Lovely course in great nick. Great playing partners in Mike Chapman & Drive4Show (Gordan). Nice touch with the ribbon which I will be sporting on my cap until the end of this season :thup:

Well done on the sum raised for a worthy cause. Here's to next year's event & many more besides...

p.s. Did anyone see where Fish's ball went off 1st Tee...? :rofl: [video=youtube_share;hwu_IARk6Bo]https://youtu.be/hwu_IARk6Bo[/video]  



Fish said:



			No, I wrote to the club and offered an open invite to all and any members that would like to attend Coventry, I copied this to at least 4 different contacts I had their and the club didn't reply or respond to me. 

They (Centurion) have their own memorial day so as far as I'm concerned, the relationship between them and anyone outside of the club has now run its course.

Anyway, I have no intention in taking this on the road, it will be an annual event at my club as I feel its more central, we have more than enough meets in the south anyway, the last place Rick and I played together was at Coventry GC.  

I've had no response from my club as yet with regards to next years proposed date, but they are very busy currently hosting the Ladies Amateur Stroke play Championship.

When I have more details I'll post them.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 22, 2018)

But the video stopped, I do hope it wasnt to save our glorious leader from any embarrassment


----------



## User2021 (Aug 22, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But the video stopped, I do hope it wasnt to save our glorious leader from any embarrassment  

Click to expand...

 :clap:


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2018)

It was a little high, not far short of the fog disc, had to chip out at an angle which got me to the 150yd post, just landed right of the green pin high with my approach shot, chipped on and 2-putt for a 2 points 

I note Mark got a 6 :smirk: but John actually got a birdie, he obviously got overly excited as it all went down hill from then :whoo:

Careful boys, I have all your cards :ears:


----------



## Junior (Aug 22, 2018)

Fish said:



			It was a little high, not far short of the fog disc, had to chip out at an angle which got me to the 150yd post, just landed right of the green pin high with my approach shot, chipped on and 2-putt for a 2 points 

I note Mark got a 6 :smirk: but John actually got a birdie, he obviously got overly excited as it all went down hill from then :whoo:

Careful boys, I have all your cards :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Tap one down the pipe, cosy a hybrid to 20ft and roll it in for eagle.....simples.




...........dont ask about the rest of the round tho lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2018)

Junior said:



			Tap one down the pipe, cosy a hybrid to 20ft and roll it in for eagle.....simples.




...........dont ask about the rest of the round tho lol
		
Click to expand...

Some nice easy eagle holes out there on that day &#128077;&#128521;


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2018)

Junior said:



			Tap one down the pipe, cosy a hybrid to 20ft and roll it in for eagle.....simples.




...........dont ask about the rest of the round tho lol
		
Click to expand...

Talk me through the 12th & 18th


----------



## Junior (Aug 22, 2018)

Fish said:



			Talk me through the 12th & 18th 

Click to expand...

Naaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh, your alright pal :whoo::rofl:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 23, 2018)

Harsh, but fair. Never saw the hole until reaching the green, then three stabbed from 20', luckily no one was videoing me at the time 


Fish said:



			It was a little high, not far short of the fog disc, had to chip out at an angle which got me to the 150yd post, just landed right of the green pin high with my approach shot, chipped on and 2-putt for a 2 points 

I note Mark got a 6 :smirk: but John actually got a birdie, he obviously got overly excited as it all went down hill from then :whoo:

Careful boys, I have all your cards :ears:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Aug 25, 2018)

For those that haven't seen the day's flyer from the day, here is a copy of the pages I produced and had printed.

As my Pro announced, for all those that attended they could use the flyer as a fourball voucher for only Â£100, so that's only Â£25 each to play our course, which was a great offer from my club's Pro :thup:

If you forgot to take yours away I'm happy to post it out, so please PM if you would like your flyer/voucher posted.



















My Just Giving Page closes at the end of the month automatically, so any late donations can still be made until then, we are currently standing at Â£1,543.81, so on behalf of Karen, Jodie and myself, thank you all so much :thup:

I was also asked by some on the day if they could have their sponsor cards which I made and had laminated, again please PM if you would like me to send yours out to you.


----------



## Fish (Sep 1, 2018)

My Just Giving site for this first of hopefully many annual events raised Â£1543.81 for Karenâ€™s (Ricks wife) chosen charity, The British Heart Foundation 

I have been contacted by an area manager due to this and they want to get behind and support us more next year due to the support & visibilty we gave them. 

The JG site for this maiden event has now closed but I will be creating a new site very soon for next year once I have confirmed the date with my club. (Please see new thread & poll) 

Thank you to everyone who supported the day and event, itâ€™s always a worry how a first meet of this size will go, but you all made it very easy for me and I thank you sincerely for that 

Robin


----------

